# Fellow Sinners: what watch are you wearing today that's not a Sinn?



## Jax

All of us on this forum love our Sinns. My 103 and 756 are my most worn watches, yet sometimes I feel like wearing something different. Among fans of Sinn, what are the other watches you wear that you like just as much as your Sinns?

I thought that since most of us on here have similar taste, this might give us a good idea of other watch brands / models to check out.

I'll start: Oris Divers Sixty Five.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Control187

Omega AT










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## watchhunter72

Mainly Heuers - today a 1964 Carrera re-edition.


----------



## wkw

Another German - Tutima










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ar.Parask

A Tudor 79260 panda for me today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmatician

Speedy 50th anniversary


----------



## heebs

Kemmner 39mm vintage sub homage today. Very well built with good attention to detail. Oh, and it's German too.



Edit: my regular Sinn pieces are a 13 yr old EZM-3 and a pre-1992 144 GMT.


----------



## blacktalon

Omega tintin









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa

A Fortis B-42 Cosmonaut B-42


----------



## cold_beer839




----------



## ten13th

This week's rotation.

Halios Delfin - trying to support our friendly neighboring country to the North. 









GS SBGV017 - most amazing dial color. 









Oris Regulator - my first none Swatch mechanical watch I brought when I landed my first job after college some 20+yrs ago. 









Omega Great White - prefer the 1990-2000 Omega more than current offering.









Sinn 103 LE - I got a matching one for my brother as xmas gift. So this one will stay in my collection. 









Next week will be something else if I'm not too busy with stuff.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1




----------



## umarrajs

B&M today............Love World-timers.


----------



## haganaga

Casual Friday calls for the SKX007.


----------



## watchmatician

Incoming today!


----------



## wkw

This one










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cle_steve

I know guys 
but it's my geek and exercise piece


----------



## CMSgt Bo

This:









But dreaming of these:


----------



## Robertus

The Steelfish Chrono from my small Breitling collection for the week-end.


----------



## ten13th

This, to match the wonderful color of 16yr old Cab at wine tasting. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Stowa










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy

Today, Racing Omega...


----------



## DaveandStu

Grey dial Rasmus...


----------



## Geof3

Just this...


----------



## wkw

Portuguese today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hebegeebee

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## la_gear

Explorer II 
16570 F series white dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ar.Parask

Time for a big block with an oyster bracelet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

'67 Seiko Sportmatic


----------



## jaychung

CW _Typhoon_
Love its ceramic case!


----------



## Geof3

jaychung said:


> CW _Typhoon_
> Love its ceramic case!
> 
> View attachment 8319866


I'm not big on black watches, but that one is COOL! Nice!


----------



## zengineer

Changing the oil and sharpening the blades on the zero turn mower so not this:








But this instead, a ridiculous watch with an even more ridiculous aftermarket bull bar.


----------



## bigdhornfan




----------



## mizzy

Tutima ;-)


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armadillo

Zengineer....like minds.

Fun wear:







EZM2 3H

Rough wear:







G-shock on GGB SPV1


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

Wearing a lot of this one lately.

~


----------



## Hebegeebee

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## jwillee




----------



## robbf213

If not my U1, it's a Suunto Core.


----------



## mlmyers

Most days I'm either wearing my Sinn 103 Diapal (st) or this, my Damasko DA37...


----------



## rosborn

I was wearing this:









until this arrived via USPS:









I have a thing for independent watch companies with four letter names.


----------



## Higs

This arrived today...


----------



## Armadillo

Nice looking speedy on the previous page....I am saving my pocket change for one.


----------



## horrij1

Good for timing different routes from here to there.


----------



## Tony Raine

Been wearing this for the last couple of days, i have a fairly eclectic small collection, which i hope will be joined by a UX S in a couple of weeks time


----------



## watchmego3000

rosborn said:


> I was wearing this:
> 
> View attachment 8388418
> 
> 
> until this arrived via USPS:
> 
> View attachment 8388426
> 
> 
> I have a thing for independent watch companies with four letter names.


Makes two of us!


----------



## umarrajs

My other Grail today...........


----------



## wkw

Tag Heuer Carrera










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy

Also German ;-)


----------



## bazza.

Its my 1973 Rolex Red Sub


----------



## Hebegeebee

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hebegeebee

bazza. said:


> Its my 1973 Rolex Red Sub


Sweet 

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs




----------



## wkw

Tutima



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoodLord

Flitting between these two over the last couple or three weeks.


----------



## rosborn

GoodLord said:


> Flitting between these two over the last couple or three weeks.
> 
> View attachment 8453250


Love the color scheme on that Squale!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdhornfan




----------



## sivart




----------



## watchhunter72

On my wrist since a couple of days is a titanium Revue Thommen Airspeed with the legendary Lemania 5100 inside.


----------



## janiboi

I had this on today:


----------



## jwillee

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

Giving my brand-new EZM 10 a rest today. Wearing my number one.








I have to admit, there aren't many watches I miss wearing when I am wearing this one. However, missing my Sinn today.


----------



## piningforthefjords

Well, I guess I can finally post here since my first Sinn just arrived half an hour ago...


----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sak335

Rolex 16610; the one that started it all for me 23 years ago.


----------



## bazza.

My Pam 177


----------



## Higs




----------



## piningforthefjords




----------



## Time Exposure

A little out of character...








Having collected for 30 years, I used to love these but not so much anymore. However this one is very special. The priest that married my wife and I gave me the watch when I told him how much I like mechanical watches. He bought it in the 60's, had it repaired once in the 70's, and replaced it in the 80's with a quartz Seiko. He kept it in a drawer for years and it moved with him many times. 
I think it makes him happy to know I enjoy it so much, even if the hobby seems silly to him!


----------



## bazza.

this today


----------



## Time Exposure

Not Sinning again today!
Just installed the crystal and strap on this May 1972 Seiko Navigator Timer (that I bought for $10 on a short but original Seiko bracelet).


----------



## Sickoo

GoodLord said:


> Flitting between these two over the last couple or three weeks.
> 
> View attachment 8453250


Great watches! Where is the gray nato on your 1521 from?

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs

Tuna today:


----------



## jdelcue




----------



## Time Exposure

A lot of Sinners loving another "S" brand here.


----------



## CGSshorty




----------



## wkw

Damasko - still a German

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdelcue

Other side of the hemisphere..
My 'Zissou' Russian Vostok.


----------



## mizzy

Speedmaster Racing Co-Axial


----------



## David Woo

my old crash and burn sm300:


----------



## bazza.

My Rolex DSSD


----------



## the_Dentist

Nomos Tangente Sport Index Datum on a natural vulcanized rubber strap from Swiss manufacturer Biwi.


----------



## ads75

Stowa Marine Original, although I may switch when I go out in the humid weather to save the strap.


----------



## ten13th

Seamaster Great White GMT. Got to love the white wave dial. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

600 T-Graph Searambler for me today....


----------



## Drudge

An older picture I took but Im also rocking a Doxa today


----------



## CGSshorty




----------



## piningforthefjords




----------



## campes

Ar.Parask said:


> Time for a big block with an oyster bracelet!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


First tudor that I've liked


----------



## jdelcue

SARB035










Sent from my E5823


----------



## Time Exposure

My fortieth birthday present, from very nearly ten years ago.


----------



## ten13th

Ball EM2 Worldtime Diver









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs




----------



## rosborn

My Oris... You can see from my sig that I only have two watches and that means both get a lot of wrist time.


----------



## Time Exposure

The watch that (in 1989) made me realize that titanium is an exceptional material for watch cases and bracelets.








IWC Porsche Design Titan reference 3700, the first titanium chronograph. Circa 1982 on this example, from a period when fabrication in titanium was difficult and expensive!


----------



## freeman4ever

Agree with *Time Exposure* on titanium. While it's not quite IWC or PD quality  , Tutima Commando 2 today.


----------



## Time Exposure

freeman4ever said:


> ...While it's not quite IWC or PD quality...


I bet yours is more resistant to scratches! The type two titanium in the IWC will show its scars fairly easily. Many of today's titanium watches are type five, which is more scratch resistant. Add something to the process like Sinn's tegimented or Damasko's ice hardened, and it's even more scratch resistant.
I haven't studied up on Tutima watches, beyond my casual admiration for their style. Do they have a process for hardening the titanium they use?


----------



## freeman4ever

Time Exposure said:


> Do they have a process for hardening the titanium they use?


I've not found anything on the type of ti Tutima uses. I can say that my Commando does not scratch as easily as my Sinn 103 Ti did.


----------



## Robertus

My Steelfish Chrono. Preparing for sea-side holidays.


----------



## longstride

Heuer - Deep Dive.


----------



## bazza.

My Pam 177


----------



## solo-act

I'm forbidding Sinn with a Revue Thommen Airspeed classic quartz. (another WUS user photo)


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## freeman4ever

...aaaaand BLAU! :-!



ten13th said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pirelli7467

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy

Also German ;-)


----------



## Control187

AT










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

longstride said:


> View attachment 8762578
> 
> 
> Heuer - Deep Dive.


That's a great combination LS..top shelf ...Dave


----------



## DaveandStu

My beaten up SWA A17330...I had to blacken the bezel indices for the old eyes...HAGWE...Dave


----------



## georgy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckaroo

Black Bay here.


----------



## DaveandStu

600 T-Graph Pro with in line date.....


----------



## chuckaroo

Nomos Orion 38 today.


----------



## Higs

Please don't judge me too harshly on 'bezel alignment'. I'd like to tell you it's because I'm tracking another timezone but it's not. I only noticed it after the pic was taken.


----------



## matthew11v25

Tudor Ranger


----------



## Time Exposure

Seiko 7016 chronograph from 1974.


----------



## wkw

Tutima FX









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGiant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa

I'm wearing a black dial Tag Heuer Formula 1 caliber 5 today.


----------



## pirelli7467

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

Wants to be an IWC, but i$n't:


----------



## umarrajs

My SMP-8 today:


----------



## jpfwatch

Guinand Pilot Chronograph 40.50.10


----------



## the_Dentist

New 2016 39mm Rolex Explorer on an admiralty grey Phoenix Nato strap. Don't get more toolwatch than that.


----------



## Smudge

I have three Sinns, but this is about as different as you can get!


----------



## wkw

Stowa Marine










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGiant

SINN U1
SINN U1 Camouflage
Sinn T1
Zenith Type 20 Pilot GMT


----------



## jstawasz

A SRP779 Seiko Pepsi Diver on a 4 ring Zulu. Seiko's hommage to the Iconic 6309.


----------



## longstride




----------



## consum3r

Jax said:


> Fellow Sinners: what watch are you wearing today that's not a Sinn?


I don't understand the question.
"I'll take 'Heresy' for 1000, Alex".

Sent from my cranium via manual interface with a tactile input device.


----------



## Monkeynuts




----------



## TheGiant

Can't take this Cartier off my wrist since I got it!









SINN U1
SINN U1 Camouflage
Sinn T1
Zenith Type 20 Pilot GMT
Cartier Roadster XL Chrono


----------



## R1P

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## David Woo

old school:


----------



## smilton

Orfina Royal Navy MK iii chrono with Lemania 5100...


----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## David Woo

longstride said:


> View attachment 8948594


classic bill yao, nice.


----------



## David Woo

the_Dentist said:


> View attachment 8906242


the new one, damn, that is nice: enjoy it.


----------



## wkw

A pilot watch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

Living on borrowed time:








I'm feeling the MkII Hawkinge no-date will replace this once they're back in stock.
But this will do for now...


----------



## CMSgt Bo

bazza. said:


> Its my 1973 Rolex Red Sub


I wish I could like this twice. Love the creamy lume and faded bezel...bravo!


----------



## jwillee

Pam 55 on gold nubuck vero squalo.

Love that chocolate base dial










Cheers!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Have a good one guys ....Dave


----------



## bazza.

My Le Spring Drive with my DSSD bracelet


----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## TheGiant

Cartier Roadster









SINN U1
SINN U1 Camouflage
Sinn T1
Zenith Type 20 Pilot GMT
Cartier Roadster XL Chrono


----------



## Cameron Griffith

***** said:


> Kemmner 39mm vintage sub homage today. Very well built with good attention to detail. Oh, and it's German too.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: my regular Sinn pieces are a 13 yr old EZM-3 and a pre-1992 144 GMT.


What an excellent stapler you have there.


----------



## JAfdem

Damn...been thinking I liked that watch..you just made a buyer out of me with that pic...very, very nice.


----------



## JAfdem

Can you advise on the specifics on that strap?? LOVE that strap.


----------



## TheGiant

Just took it out of the winder!!









SINN U1
SINN U1 Camouflage
Sinn T1
Zenith Type 20 Pilot GMT
Cartier Roadster XL Chrono


----------



## krpdm

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## Buchmann69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heebs

JAfdem said:


> Damn...been thinking I liked that watch..you just made a buyer out of me with that pic...very, very nice.





JAfdem said:


> Can you advise on the specifics on that strap?? LOVE that strap.


Which watch? Which strap?










If you mean the one on my EZM-3, I think it came from cheapestnatostraps.com and it's the regimental navy and beige. 
NATO Regimental Strap Navy and Beige - Cheapest NATO Straps

BUT... I'd also strongly recommend Cincy Strap Works. He's got some great quality products. Plus, it's run by one of our WUS members (@zachste) and it's great to support our own. 
Cincy Strap Works


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snowman40

Steinhart Apollon.

M.


----------



## krpdm

IWC Ingenieur LE by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## bjarnetv




----------



## bazza.

My Corum 001/300


----------



## Fantasio

Sinn has made Bunds, but this isn't one of them.










Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## mizzy

Another German


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## TheGiant

This Zenith!









SINN U1
SINN U1 Camouflage
Sinn T1
Zenith Type 20 Pilot GMT
Cartier Roadster XL Chrono


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## krpdm

Rasmus 200 atm by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## pcypret

Omega 300M MC


----------



## stockjock1975

Daytona today.


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Robertus

My most frequent wearer nowadays: Chronomat 41.


----------



## cle_steve

An Omega that captures some of Sinn's tool watch philosophy


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy

Speedy tuesday ;-)


----------



## bazza.

Something a bit more down to earth today


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## Higs




----------



## pirelli7467

My newest LE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

DS3 re issue...2nd one for me..great little beater..all the best guys


----------



## smilton




----------



## Higs




----------



## TheGiant

This one!


----------



## krpdm

Grand Seiko GMT by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## ten13th

This is making the round 2nd week in the roll. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGiant

Just put it on!









SINN U1
SINN U1 Camouflage
Sinn T1
Zenith Type 20 Pilot GMT
Cartier Roadster XL Chrono


----------



## mizzy

Last days of summer ;-)


----------



## Higs




----------



## David Woo

the_Dentist said:


> View attachment 8906242


the smaller size has a really nice feel.
oops, 2nd time commenting on this, not good, might mean a trip to the ad soon....


----------



## David Woo

smilton said:


> View attachment 9363506


wow, ray wong appears again.


----------



## ten13th

This will out last all other watch in my collection.


----------



## CGSshorty




----------



## bazza.

My Mega One


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## DummySmacks

A distant relative:


----------



## wkw

Cousin of Sinn










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajn3323

Will bring the 756 out again soon. For now, it's this...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Have a good weekend guys..


----------



## Monkeynuts




----------



## TheGiant

SINN U1
SINN U1 Camouflage
Sinn T1
Zenith Type 20 Pilot GMT
Cartier Roadster XL Chrono


----------



## wkw

A diver










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdelcue

DaveandStu said:


> DS3 re issue...2nd one for me..great little beater..all the best guys


::thumbs up::

Sent from my E5823


----------



## jdelcue

bjarnetv said:


>


Beautiful pair of watches.

Sent from my E5823


----------



## jdelcue

Sent from my E5823


----------



## jaychung




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## rockmastermike

Big Block looks great on the bracelet, NATO, Leather and Canvas


----------



## Craustin1




----------



## pirelli7467

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## bazza.

Just got this and loving it


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## rockmastermike

GS sbgr061 on ToxicNATO CRC blue strap today


----------



## jb1776

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdelcue

rockmastermike said:


> GS sbgr061 on ToxicNATO CRC blue strap today


Love that, enjoy it!

It's the five-pointed star all week for me.









Sent from my E5823


----------



## Beach_Bum

DaveandStu said:


>


Saw this thread and then this post and figured I should share. Been wearing my U1 almost daily but as cold weather rolls in and some shirt sleeves don't fit over it, today was time for a change. It's going on 65-70 years strong.


----------



## metatime




----------



## rockmastermike

U11 team won last night - wearing the grand seiko sbgr061


----------



## cle_steve

Poor mans 156? Thoughts?


----------



## Higs




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## mizzy

Omega


----------



## MrShutterSpeed

Muhle Glashutte Terranaut III Trail


----------



## bazza.

Still this love it


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## wkw

Chronosport










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrGonzo




----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## jb1776

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## andy_s




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## verl20

Prometheus Piranha


----------



## rockmastermike

Prisma app fun


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## jb1776

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrShutterSpeed

Muhle Glashutte Terranaut


----------



## mizzy

Omega


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## David Woo

jb1776 said:


>


sweet steel, used to have all 3, GST, only the t is left.


----------



## David Woo

Dan Pierce said:


>


nice shirt.


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## watchhunter72

Again a Heuer - my stalwart 510.500, my go-to watch as it never is out of place.


----------



## Higs




----------



## rockmastermike

Omega Chronometer f300hz


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## mizzy

Tutima


----------



## jb1776

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

Omega Seamaster Chronometer f300hz


----------



## David Woo

rockmastermike said:


>


pocket shots are the best.


----------



## bazza.

LV for the next few days


----------



## DaveandStu

Scarred up old 6105...


----------



## SecondHandSwiss

Breitling Professional B2 on abyss blue "hershey bar" rubber strap.


----------



## cle_steve

Quartz but I'm a sucker for blue chronos. Enjoy the weekend gentlemen.


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## CMSgt Bo

Just received this yesterday:









I think they nailed it.









And pay no attention to the clown I ran over...I hate clowns.


----------



## mizzy

nicely put, hommage ;-(


----------



## Higs




----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## rockmastermike

Omega Seamaster F300hz


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

Accutron Deep Sea 666


----------



## jdelcue

Q&Q Solar on a ToxicNOIR










Sent from my E5823


----------



## rockmastermike

Constellation Chronometer


----------



## Higs




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## David Woo

CMSgt Bo said:


> View attachment 9737786


tough day for clowns, lol. 110's and clowns don't mix.


----------



## David Woo

old pieces are the best, haven't worn a sinn in months:


----------



## CMSgt Bo

David Woo said:


> tough day for clowns, lol. 110's and clowns don't mix.


He taunted me most of the day from my buddies 90...









Until he hopped out to relieve himself...









I couldn't allow my tormentor to go unpunished...









I was locked and low...he didn't stand a chance...









I had to back up and have another go to make sure he got my point...and he did.


----------



## David Woo

Lol, who says there is no carnage (clownage?) in 4 wheeling?? those trucks don't look like posers, nice.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

David Woo said:


> Lol, who says there is no carnage (clownage?) in 4 wheeling?? those trucks don't look like posers, nice.


Thanks David, there's not many Mall Crawlers in the clubs I belong to. As a result many of us are well versed in (and prepared for) vehicle recovery and heavy field repairs. Our last event was attended by 125 trucks with everything from mid 1950's 88" wheelbase Series I trucks to the current LR4 and Supercharged Rangies.

My wife thinks we're all mad...and she's probably right.


----------



## rockmastermike

Making friends with the 42mm Oris 65 Diver


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## clonetrooper

Omega X-33


----------



## jdelcue

1960s vintage Certina DS


----------



## CMSgt Bo

My first KickStarter watch, the Carl Jr Airspeed.









It's got the Ressence Type 3 vibe going on.


----------



## Ar.Parask

A Pepsi for me today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## Dan Pierce

Custom Marathon SAR
dP


----------



## mizzy

These days


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Ar.Parask

A close cousin to the Sinn 103 for me this Sunday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CGSshorty




----------



## rockmastermike

Vote today, America!


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Ar.Parask

Just received this!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Stowa Marine










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

Last day with the Omega Chronometer f300 - really enjoyed this one.....off to a better home


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## funkeruski




----------



## Ar.Parask

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrGonzo




----------



## Monkeynuts

This


----------



## Higs




----------



## piningforthefjords




----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## Watch_Box

Higs said:


>


????
What is that?? Why is the seconds hands red? Have you modded it?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs

Watch_Box said:


> ????
> What is that?? Why is the seconds hands red? Have you modded it?


It was modded by the previous owner. The red second hand is from a Yacht Master. The case sides have been brushed to the same finish as the lugs and the ceramic bezel has been blasted to a matt finish.


----------



## GoodLord

Seiko SRP043K1 (Spork)


----------



## rockmastermike

Oris 65 in the sunset


----------



## rockmastermike

Omega Seamaster Chronometer f300hz


----------



## David Woo

Higs said:


> It was modded by the previous owner. The red second hand is from a Yacht Master. The case sides have been brushed to the same finish as the lugs and the ceramic bezel has been blasted to a matt finish.


yea, some people can't leave well enough alone:


----------



## ads75

Stowa Provider


----------



## nm7273

Number 547 of 1836 made to celebrate their anniversary. Easy to read and keeps perfect time.


----------



## nm7273

Inside the Alpina. Sorry for the crummy pic, JetBlue is loading and I'm on my way from Denver to Boston.


----------



## Monkeynuts

New addition Squale


----------



## loqv75

A Frankfurt close cousin


----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piningforthefjords




----------



## rockmastermike

The rarely seen (on me) Mrs Rockmastermike's Sub-C.


----------



## Kisara

My other German brand


----------



## David Woo

Kisara said:


>


nice lume on the sar.


----------



## bazza.

Been wearing this for the last few days


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## longstride




----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## David Woo

for today:


----------



## webicons

Dan Pierce said:


> dP


Where can I get that bezel!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdhornfan

My old reliable Citizen on a new Perlon strap. Other than my 103 A Sa B it's my favorite in my collection.


----------



## Mediocre

I have been lazy the last three days, same watch for multiple days in a row. It almost feels like blasphemy


----------



## heebs

webicons said:


> Where can I get that bezel!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck getting one of those. Jim Madrid made a very limited number of them for the SARs and has repeatedly and firmly stated that he's not making any more. Ever.

While not exactly the same, it is possible to fit a Seiko SKX007 insert with a bit of modification. I can't remember the specifics but I think you have to remove a bit of material from the inside edge. There's a ton of aftermarket designs too.


----------



## webicons

***** said:


> Good luck getting one of those. Jim Madrid made a very limited number of them for the SARs and has repeatedly and firmly stated that he's not making any more. Ever.
> 
> While not exactly the same, it is possible to fit a Seiko SKX007 insert with a bit of modification. I can't remember the specifics but I think you have to remove a bit of material from the inside edge. There's a ton of aftermarket designs too.


Great information. That's too bad hear about Jim Madrid's position. The bezel is simple, clean and slick. I'm going to do the ole Google thing and research Seiko SKX007 mod. Thanks for the tip!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

webicons said:


> Where can I get that bezel!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


***** is correct, this is from the first small run of Jim's bezel inserts and I was lucky to source it when I bought my second SAR (first one went to my son). 
dP


----------



## webicons

Fantasio said:


> Sinn has made Bunds, but this isn't one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


You guys are killing me. I thought that browsing through these photos was harmless until i saw Fantasio's photo of that beautiful bund. Something looked off about it and I couldn't figure out the make! Googling brought me right back here to WUS! Now I'm in contact with Hked. Lol. Great board.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Just a Seiko.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## piningforthefjords




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## wkw

Tag Heuer Carrera










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## mizzy

Today, another German brand ;-)


----------



## nm7273

I live the Colorado Rockies and am a frequent trekker so the Tissot solar t-Touch is perfect for my non-Sinn days. With a compass, altimeter, weather forecaster and stopwatch I have a better chance of making it home each time I set out. At least it's worked so far!


----------



## al358

Going with SA for Thanksgiving dinner at the in laws.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cle_steve

Favorite beater back on bracelet


----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## longstride

MKII Hawkinge on vintage leather.


----------



## ahsan

wkw said:


> Portuguese today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful.


----------



## ahsan

wkw said:


> A pilot watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


May i know the price?


----------



## ads75

Blue Stowa Provider. Surprising how light this titanium piece is.


----------



## rudwin

Experimenting with the Aquatimer on a nato.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge

MM300 all weekend


----------



## motzbueddel

Laco Mannheim on Canvas



















Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ca_ng

Nice strap - was this purchased (and from where?) or did you make it?



longstride said:


> View attachment 10033834
> 
> 
> MKII Hawkinge on vintage leather.


----------



## jdelcue

Certina DS, the go-to with browns & blues.


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## piningforthefjords




----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy

Speedy Tuesday ;-)


----------



## Higs




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Higs




----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Harry Flashman

That Grand Seiko is beautiful. The glossy strap really matches the green dial.


----------



## piningforthefjords




----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

I wore this today! 
Damasko DB4 #1/50


----------



## 41Mets

fogbound said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I wasn't a UX owner with the SDR bezel this would have been my Damasko .


----------



## fogbound

41Mets said:


> If I wasn't a UX owner with the SDR bezel this would have been my Damasko .


Thanks! It's my recent acquisition and Damasko does not disappoint.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## RomeoT

Going with the 65 today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs




----------



## cle_steve

Oris I think makes some of the most underrated and undervalued tool watches around. These aren't great for super skinny wrists (there is a 40mm version in other colors) but wear smaller than they look. Great value especially second hand market.


----------



## piningforthefjords




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## CGSshorty




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## fogbound

Wearing one of my affordables today.
MWW Iconik 1









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bazza.

My old Tuna on its new StrapCode Bracelet


----------



## piningforthefjords




----------



## 41Mets

Such a Sinn today. Thought a U1 was coming today and it didn't. Had it shipped to work so I didn't wear a watch. Boo.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## krpdm

image by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## Drudge




----------



## jdelcue

Sent from my E5823


----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## mizzy

Hmmmm, Speedy Tuesday


----------



## Maddog1970

Not-so-patiently waiting for my U1 to show, Dievas Pro today:


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## ten13th

Seiko









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoSage

My left arm needs a bit of workout so I put on a heavy one...


----------



## Maddog1970

Damn u Mr Postman......Steinhart while I wait for my U1 to arrive by dogsled!


----------



## heebs

Maddog1970 said:


> Damn u Mr Postman......Steinhart while I wait for my U1 to arrive by dogsled!
> 
> View attachment 10133994


If your postman came through this area, he likely froze to death (closing in on -30 tonight in Calgary).


----------



## 41Mets

Well I put it on this strap though I anticipate this custom one arriving soon.
But then the custom one arrived the next morning and here it is!


----------



## piningforthefjords




----------



## rockmastermike

(dusty) Nomos today


----------



## Sir Harry Flashman

ten13th said:


> Seiko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is a watch I want so much!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## David Woo

piningforthefjords said:


> View attachment 10136042


definition of a tool watch.


----------



## David Woo

nomos again:


----------



## Maddog1970

Going to camp by my mail box today wearing my Damasko........U1 where r u??


----------



## krpdm

Omega Seamaster Chrono by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## webicons

piningforthefjords said:


> View attachment 10136042


Nice! Is that the new Muhle packaging underneath the watch? They get fancier each year...


----------



## longstride

CWC.


----------



## piningforthefjords

webicons said:


> Nice! Is that the new Muhle packaging underneath the watch? They get fancier each year...


Sure is. I had the choice between helicopters and aircraft carriers, but the helicopters came in Christmas colours.


----------



## Maddog1970

XWind while my U1 vigil continues....


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Struggling thru the weekend patiently waiting for the mailman on Monday......Steinhart Mil47 today:








My 1yr old Akita lurking in the background...


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## ChronoSage

The watch for my days at work...


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur

A BBB for me


----------



## Sir Harry Flashman

Maddog1970 said:


> Struggling thru the weekend patiently waiting for the mailman on Monday......Steinhart Mil47 today:
> 
> View attachment 10170898
> 
> My 1yr old Akita lurking in the background...


I have a Shiba. Akitas are beautiful

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## ten13th

Herr Sinn 100th birthday commemorative LE

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

MUnster Monday......Canada Post in now on my naughty list....at this rate I will have cycled thru my watch box twice before my U1 shows up....


----------



## cle_steve

Not saying she's a gold digger


----------



## krpdm




----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## piningforthefjords




----------



## Maddog1970

Tuna Tuesday......am about out of witty comments about Canadapost....suffice to say my U1 is still somewhere over/in Manitoba, with an ETA of "soon".......I guess I'm just not patient anymore!









At at least walking the dog is a distraction!


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## iwantone




----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## fogbound

While I'm waiting for that tow truck.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Woo

ten13th said:


>


nice xke.


----------



## dhtjr

DummySmacks said:


> View attachment 10197898


Any trouble getting the nato to slide through the spring bars? I like this this watch and would like the option to use natos, but I don't want to bother with fiddling with installing the spring bars on top of the strap, which for me defeats the ease of swapping straps. Thanks.


----------



## dhtjr

Sorry duplicate post.


----------



## sinnandseiko0

My combat sub


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Higs




----------



## mizzy

Today workhorse, Invicta!


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## blurred

Today was a lemania 5100 so still has some cousin-ish DNA


----------



## Maddog1970

Was going to be my Blue baby tuna today, but look what showed up:


----------



## David Woo

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 10222386


love how the lugs attach to the case.


----------



## Monkeynuts




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## blurred

Dan Pierce said:


> dP


I'm normally not a Ball fan at all, but... wow!


----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## nm7273

A Temption CM03, a dressy UTC Pilot from a small German firm. They only produce about 700 watches per year so aren't as well known as the more prolific German makers and they don't offer the technology that defines Sinn but they build solid, dependable watches with a great deal of attention to detail and execution. As an example, the watch is delivered with the regulation results shown in 5 positions. My particular watch has an average deviation of + 2 seconds a day. Good looking and great value.


----------



## gaopa

I'm wearing my Scurfa Bell Diver 1. If you don't know about the Scurfa, check them out. They are shipped from England by a professional Deep Sea diver who designed the watches for his North Sea dive team. For an inexpensive nice watch they are hard to beat, IMHO.


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

Weltzeit on DrewStraps


----------



## watchhunter72

Again my handwound Heuer Carrera 1964 re-edition with the fabled Lemania 1873 of Speedmaster fame inside.
I love everything about this watch, so pure and classic in its features, dimensions and proportions.
By far the most elegant watch I have owned and I shall ever own...










Cheers,
Fabrizio


----------



## mizzy

Tutima F2 Flieger


----------



## webicons

In the factory today so it's.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

d22straps featured on the Nomos Weltzeit


----------



## iwantone

That Nomos is fantastic!


----------



## Higs




----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## mizzy

a Mühle...


----------



## blurred

Tasty banana today ??


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## rockmastermike

peace on earth


----------



## ten13th

Merry Christmas and Peace on Earth. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaveandStu

ten13th said:


> Merry Christmas and Peace on Earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'm getting this "Grand" feeling....a beauty Ten!!


----------



## DaveandStu

Have a safe and happy one ....Dave


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## blurred

Picked this up to sample some blue. I wonder if this will force me to hunt down an Arktis??


----------



## ten13th

Ball EM2 Diver GMT. Perfect for the holiday season.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ten13th

Typically I would wear one of my Sinn for skiing, not this time. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## asmetana

Damasko DB2, my new favorite daily driver...


----------



## Higs




----------



## zetaplus93

Ending the year at work:


----------



## Dimitar_E

View attachment 10352066


----------



## Dimitar_E

View attachment 10352098


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## webicons

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asmetana

214270, 2016 version


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## wedgehammer

this Squale that I picked up today


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## rockmastermike

Nomos Weltzeit on Diaboliq


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## Monkeynuts

Excuse the pajamas this first week back is tough and missing my xmas lie-ins , as soon as I get in shower then jim-jams 
Next week I will be wearing some bad ass combats or something


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cle_steve

The hour hand peeking out


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Higs




----------



## mizzy

Today


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## asmetana




----------



## krpdm

IMG_5421 by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## Chaz90

krpdm said:


> IMG_5421 by jppellet, on Flickr


I love it! I wore its twin today.


----------



## krpdm

^^ I have bracelet envy!


----------



## rockmastermike

Nomos Weltzeit


----------



## avslyke

Such a beautiful and easy to use world timer - i'd love to travel with that one!!



rockmastermike said:


> Nomos Weltzeit


----------



## rockmastermike

avslyke said:


> Such a beautiful and easy to use world timer - i'd love to travel with that one!!


Thank you!
Not only is functionally exceptional it is extremely versatile - looks great on leather, Perlon, nato...


----------



## Monkeynuts

Wearing this big boy today


----------



## longstride

CWC.


----------



## asmetana




----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## blurred

Fresh piece

OS300


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## RomeoT

Wearing the Cocktail while my 10yo son keeps my 103 warm.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## ten13th

A Seiko HAQ









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## clonetrooper

Mark II


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rockmastermike

Nomos DUW 5201 in house movement


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## wongthian2

Tutima jet fighter montage by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## 41Mets

Got this in partial trade for the U1 I was selling. It's really a fine piece. I was thinking about picking it up a year ago but it passed.










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## asmetana

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## rockmastermike

Nomos in B&W










Nomos on Perlon


----------



## webicons

Just in from Japan and loving it. Thanks HaymondWong for a great transaction. Must have been a queen cause I still haven't found one scratch on it!










Yummy creamy lume!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

Ah, finally on your wrist hahaha! Wait a week and the straps should arrive for you to play with! Glad you like it!


----------



## ten13th

Another German.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Louie777




----------



## 41Mets

ten13th said:


> Another German.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


this one is so gorgeous


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## wongthian2

Bulova Moonwatch
outside on rail by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## nm7273

My very first Mühle Glashütte and I am very impressed. This is the SAR Timer anniversary limited edition (142/250). It just arrived a few hours ago and I'm loving it. Tomorrow the big decision is Sinn or Mühle?


----------



## rockmastermike

Versatile:


----------



## watchmego3000

nm7273 said:


> My very first Mühle Glashütte and I am very impressed. This is the SAR Timer anniversary limited edition (142/250). It just arrived a few hours ago and I'm loving it. Tomorrow the big decision is Sinn or Mühle?


This is a really cool take on the original SAR - love the color way here. Congratulations. I stared at the "100 atm" for a minute thinking "didn't the SAR have some legit WR??", then my brain kicked in and remembered 100 atm = 1000m. It's a deep water sleeper!

Also has a bigger case (44 vs 42) and 'normal' lugs? Cool.


----------



## asmetana

Does this thread imply that there are other brands???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## webicons

Loving my 2001 Marathon SAR back from service...










She's on the block if anyone's interested. See WTT section (and you guys know what I like!)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Great pieces guys"..Dave


----------



## rockmastermike

Yard work and Car Wash


----------



## Monkeynuts




----------



## webicons

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

Squale 1521
by fruit bowl by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## asmetana

Timefactors PRS-22









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drumguy

My number 2 in the collection. Hamilton Khaki field mechanical.


----------



## ten13th

Just a Seiko









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

My first ever bronze watch was in the mail tonight. I was looking for one for quite some time now, but didn't want to break the bank. The Gruppo Gamma seemed to be a good choice at a decent price point and I thought the design was rather appealling. I have to say the first impressions are exceeding my expectations. And here some pics!




























Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts

Sif today


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## krpdm




----------



## motzbueddel

Still got that honeymoon thingy going.. ??



















All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## asmetana

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piningforthefjords




----------



## jml375

14060M random serial with blue parachrom. End of an era.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Higs




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## wongthian2

Bulova Moonwatch
Bulovamoonwatch montage by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## rockmastermike

564 Ti/Tobacco


----------



## Higs




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Apologies to my U1, but this has taken over my life since getting it last week.....now on a green NATO...


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## wkw

Pilot watch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingfisher

MM300 on new strap from Erika's Originals.......this strap is way more comfortable than anything I've ever tried. Will be putting it on my 103 later today.


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## motzbueddel

Friday night, time to go out for a few cold ones. 😃










Hope you will all have great weekend!

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## nm7273

My Mühle Glashütte SAR Rescue Timer Anniversary edition.


----------



## Monkeynuts

Squale and mesh


----------



## mizzy

Ocean One Vintage Military


----------



## Chaz90




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## 41Mets

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs




----------



## rockmastermike

PAM564


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hydeng

With a big one today


----------



## mizzy

Speedy ;-)


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## rockmastermike

564 on Zeugma


----------



## DaveandStu

1969 Speedy ..have a good one guys


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## centurionavre

My limited edition Fortis B-42 Cosmonaut Chronograph Mars 500.










Cheers!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## webicons

Caught the ferry up for some ski action!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## krpdm

image by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## wongthian2

under leaf by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

PAM 564 on Zeugma strap


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piningforthefjords




----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Yesterday... Missed the thread









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts




----------



## cle_steve

Grab and go quartz diver in the rotation. Kind of wish they still made the automatic version of these pro masters. Strap sucks but solid construction and finish for the money.


----------



## cwmehring

EXP2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## numbernine

My PAM510 on a Gunny Caitlin 1 today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## somewhere21




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bazza.

Just got this today


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## mizzy

Another German brand ;-)


----------



## krpdm

image by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## Higs




----------



## Triman05

*Recently sold my U1....I am certain to see this piece back in the collection some day. Down to one Sinn but it is a beauty.....EZM10!
Today I sport my newest acquisition.....Omega Seamaster Chronograph GMT.*


----------



## 41Mets

Picked this up from an AD for a nice discount. It's gorgeous!










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## cle_steve

Feeling a little Bond for the weekend.


----------



## umarrajs

Dortmund Erbstuck today:


----------



## DaveandStu

Sharkie..one of the ton


----------



## wtma

Seiko Tuna


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Aussie









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## consum3r

Today will be the newly arrived Magrette MPP Black.










Adding a lume shot just for posterity.

Sent from my cranium via manual interface with a tactile input device.


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000

ceebee said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tried the LHD at my local AD a few weeks ago and loved it! Congrats!


----------



## ceebee

daschlag said:


> Tried the LHD at my local AD a few weeks ago and loved it! Congrats!


Thanks
I like this one better than the others

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unsub073




----------



## umarrajs




----------



## krpdm

image by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## avslyke

krpdm said:


> image by jppellet, on Flickr


Very very cool! Love the watch, and love the image!!


----------



## Maddog1970

PAM292


----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## mizzy

Tutima


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## rockmastermike

Van Gogh Panerai


----------



## crhempel

Love that Panerai


----------



## Maddog1970

Panerai PAM292 ceramic on tan Panatime Loco strap...


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy

Last night...


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## 11thsfgrp

Rolex 16570 polar. Nice change from Sinn 356 UTC.


----------



## rockmastermike

SOTC - rotating these two


----------



## bpc

16570


----------



## heebs

rockmastermike said:


> SOTC - rotating these two


Gorgeous photos. Well done, sir!


----------



## krpdm

image by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## rockmastermike

***** said:


> Gorgeous photos. Well done, sir!


Thank you


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## crhempel




----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Higs




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## webicons

ten13th said:


>


Damn. Now you're making me hungry! Quick - Someone send me a recipe for authentic Cajun Crawfish Boil!!!

Sent from inside a nondescript blue police box sometime in the 21st century...


----------



## chickenlittle

SARG009 in the morning.










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pizza_nightmare

I'm a longtime Sinn 656 owner (it's my favorite), but since I've purchases this Oris 65 three months ago it's only come off twice


----------



## krpdm

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## kjenckes

SKX007 I had modified by MKII when Bill Yao was still doing mods. Went for an Omega 300 style dial with metal ring, bezel insert, hands and sapphire crystal. Added a mesh band for a Pebble I got on Amazon for <$20. I've had many Sinn's, and had an exchange will Bill when I was thinking about investing in one of his projects, and he mentioned how much respect he had from what they were doing.


----------



## apnk




----------



## highbob

My 37-year-old L.L. Bean Field Watch on a new NATO.

Still runs great.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## sebgreen

My new (30th present to myself) speedmaster pro moonphase










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm

image by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## ten13th

A Seiko Quartz. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## ATL Jack




----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## wtma

Orient Mako


----------



## SMP_DON

Sent by Teletype via Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

W


----------



## daffie

Not a Sinner yet  (but hopefully soon...) 
Currently wearing a Damasko DA46...


----------



## mizzy

Today, a racing Omega


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## krpdm

image by jppellet, on Flickr

*Springtime in Los Anchorage. Alaska*


----------



## SMP_DON

Sent by Teletype via Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Damasko da46









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dustpilot

----------------------------------------------------------------

Sent from a distance, using strategically timed puffs of smoke and some slightly annoying clicking sounds.


----------



## highbob

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## mboyko

seiko orange monster!


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## highbob

Maratac SR-3










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## zetaplus93

A bit of a sad and rainy day... but my mm300 is getting me through it!


----------



## gmgSR50

Seamaster GMT today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## highbob

Davosa Ternos










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingfisher

Modded seiko sumo, bead blasted, sapphire installed and planet ocean bezel.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ar.Parask

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy

Steinhart OVM for me today!


----------



## janiboi




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## highbob

Thin-O-Matic on a Hadley Roma strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97

Swapped over to leather for Sunday afternoon









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm

image by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dustpilot

----------------------------------------------------------------

Sent from a distance, using strategically timed puffs of smoke and some slightly annoying clicking sounds.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hub6152

No date LLD, one of my keepers.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## krpdm

image by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## highbob

Thin-O-Matic.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CGSshorty




----------



## krpdm

image by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## callman

My workhorse watch:










My 556i:


----------



## bazza.

This for me today


----------



## hub6152

krpdm said:


> image by jppellet, on Flickr


Is that the 39mm "Reduced" Speedy?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sebgreen

hub6152 said:


> Is that the 39mm "Reduced" Speedy?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Reduced says automatic under speedmaster. That's a full size professional model.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm

DK10 by jppellet, on Flickr

*And now...something completely different*


----------



## krpdm

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## mizzy

Speedy Tuesday


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sebgreen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93

Something a bit different


----------



## hub6152

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrGonzo

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## highbob

Just got it. Quartzin' it with the Bulova Military!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Another four letter brand that I like.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SMP_DON

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr
AMG


----------



## highbob

Strapped.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr

Moon Landing?


----------



## army scope jockey

Rolex, Doxa, Eterna and a few Seiko/Scubapros.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctarshus

I guess I have a type. Here is my Seiko "356" Flieger

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrGonzo

.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## rockmastermike

BBFF Bathy on DAS


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

b-)



rockmastermike said:


> BBFF Bathy on DAS


----------



## umarrajs

Got the D2 Bravo yesterday for casual wearing......primarily for this great multi time zone APP (Timezoner) plus getting to be a desk aviator and best of all, unlike AW, this Watch stays on all the time (no interest in any health APPs etc):


----------



## mizzy

Steinhart OVM


----------



## highbob

Received this Bulova UHF Military a couple weeks ago. Quartz precision at a fantastic low price. Gotta do something with that strap, though.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Tag Heuer Carerra










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charrigan




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Seiko 7A28


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctarshus

My Monday - Thursday suit watch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jb1776

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## ten13th

GS SBGW253









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jb1776

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrGonzo

.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## billson

I was wearing my Grand Seiko Hi-beat today, the newest member of my collection. I'm not wearing my Sinn 857UTC as much as I should though...


----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## RustyBin5

This









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hub6152

A little higher beat today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mgh1967

GW5000









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SMP_DON

GD-130CM









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## ctarshus

Speedy Moonphase today










Happy weekend everyone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hub6152

A little restoration project almost completed. Hand wind only temporarily while waiting on some special reversing wheel lube to arrive for the automatic parts. 34mm case looks so small in real life but hard to see from the pic. c1965 and running very well.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moorflax




----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hub6152

A little restoration project I've been working on. c1965.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74




----------



## arogle1stus

WISers:
Awesome watches, one and all.
The Divil made me do it. Wearing the Reactor Prism 6000 b1.
Tougher'n a 50 cent steak, notable accuracy with the Miyota 
engine. Life is good!!!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jb1776

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salvo

wearing just for 1 minute...and regretting my departed 103 klassik


----------



## highbob

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ctarshus

Speedy Moonphase










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rreimer91

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hub6152

Lundis Bleues Ref1100-05 today. One very special watch but very hard to photograph!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctarshus

The one that started it all for me and my watch obsession...my father's 1978 or '79 Heuer ref. 3006










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74




----------



## ChrilleBystrom

My Seiko 66-7100-p from 1969!!


----------



## Monkeynuts

Tactico magico


----------



## highbob

Seems apt as I read _The Handmaid's Tale_: a scary, literary exploration.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy

Comfortably dressy


----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rreimer91

Breitling superocean II on custom length shark strap with oem deployant









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrkb




----------



## 41Mets

I didn't take a pic today but I wore it










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

Don't know how long it will stay but I'm enjoying it so far.


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jb1776

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74

Going uber affordable today


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## jam karet




----------



## nikbrown

Picked this up on a trip to Kiev as a teenager 25 years ago.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heebs

Going vintage for a couple days. Here's a new arrival and it's going to get a lot of wrist time. 

1970 Accutron Deep Sea, sometimes referred to as one of the "devil divers" on account of the 666 ft depth rating.


----------



## nikbrown

SBBN007 the most vintage of the 300m tuna series









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazlo Hollyfeld




----------



## motzbueddel

This afternoon I had a little time on my hand and decided to go here:










And walked out with this:










So what did I buy? Well, it is a watch I have been thinking about for several years. The only thing I was unsure about was the size. At 37.5mm I thought it is a bit small for 1.94m bloke. Today I thought, what hell, real man can pull off 37.5mm. 

So there it is, my new Guinand Flying Officer.























































Once you get used to the size its actually okay.

All the best,

Steffen


----------



## highbob

***** said:


> Going vintage for a couple days. Here's a new arrival and it's going to get a lot of wrist time.
> 
> 1970 Accutron Deep Sea, sometimes referred to as one of the "devil divers" on account of the 666 ft depth rating.


That ... is ... awesome.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## highbob

motzbueddel said:


> This afternoon I had a little time on my hand and decided to go here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And walked out with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what did I buy? Well, it is a watch I have been thinking about for several years. The only thing I was unsure about was the size. At 37.5mm I thought it is a bit small for 1.94m bloke. Today I thought, what hell, real man can pull off 37.5mm.
> 
> So there it is, my new Guinand Flying Officer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you get used to the size its actually okay.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Steffen


Looks pretty perfect from this perspective. Enjoy!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## highbob

Going gold today--well, gold PVD--with the gold Thin-O-Matic on a new Speidel Twist-O-Flex. Go retro! Go hyphens!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## apnk

Currently on the bracelet but I do miss this combo.


----------



## apnk

Double post


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hub6152

Decided on a legend today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93

This has been keeping very good time lately, about +1s/day. Maybe because it's getting warmer?!


----------



## jam karet




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## argv

Not yet a sinner but a 556i is on top of my wishlist now:


----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

highbob said:


> Looks pretty perfect from this perspective. Enjoy!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot!!


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy

Tutima pilot's chronograph on a sunny day


----------



## Bodhi6

Haven't worn my 556i all week in favor of this Seagull 1963. It's truly a beautiful watch & perfect size for my smaller wrists.


----------



## DrGonzo

On an unrelated note, I just tried on a Montblanc Heritage dual time at the duty free. Ooh la la.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## seandell16

SKX007 on nato, not my pic buts its exactly the same.


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## army scope jockey

Tutima Bundeswehr


----------



## ctarshus

It's my first German watch for me today, freshly back from Stowa for a service visit.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmcutter

army scope jockey said:


> View attachment 11886234
> Tutima Bundeswehr


Sweet. I used to have the NATO chrono, had the orange hands replaced with luminous "mission timer" hands. Like so many things in life, wondering why I ever sold that one.


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMSgt Bo

The Norsemen have landed!


----------



## RustyBin5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

leftovers/working lunch


----------



## Wrangler_Man




----------



## nikbrown

Anniversary gift from my wife yesterday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

gift to myself









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm

GS by jppellet, on Flickr

Hard to capture that gorgeous dial...


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

harshad4005 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice watch, but cool shoes. What is it?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jam karet

One of my favorites.



41Mets said:


> gift to myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## army scope jockey

Doxa divingstar









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## harshad4005

ten13th said:


> Nice watch, but cool shoes. What is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks mate, it's Adidas Yeezy v2 red.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

must get a better strap for this but no clue what would work, quite a dressy watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## highbob

Just received this Miltat strap.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Fine Quartz with fine wine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franksf

ten13th said:


> Fine Quartz with fine wine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


no s... nice on both count....love monte b.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74




----------



## SMP_DON

Ol reliable 25yrs and still going strong. ⌚









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## nm7273

Aegir CD1. I have sold/traded this watch 3 times and always pay a bit more to get it back. Now on a shark mesh bracelet.


----------



## bgn!

Yesterday it was the UX, today I'm ready for some cocktails.


----------



## ten13th

A simple manual three hander.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## army scope jockey

Vintage Doxa 300t Searambler. Nice restoration courtesy of Jack at IWW.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CGSshorty




----------



## army scope jockey

Eterna IDF Super Kontiki














Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## heebs

army scope jockey said:


> Eterna IDF Super Kontiki
> View attachment 11944034
> View attachment 11944042
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


GASP!! Don't see many of these out in the wild. Congrats, sir!


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

full dial by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74




----------



## motzbueddel

Wearing my Flying Officer. Honeymoon still going on.









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chickenlittle

Stowa









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

Speedmaster Mark ii


----------



## consum3r

Eterna Matic, Lemania 5100.

Sent from my cranium via manual interface with a tactile input device.


----------



## City74




----------



## mizzy

Speedy Tuesday ;-)


----------



## army scope jockey

Rolex Milguass









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodhi6

A modded Seiko SNZH53 with leather band (although only had a 20mm band which is slightly too small but looks decent anyway)


----------



## bgn!




----------



## zetaplus93

Oops posted in the wrong thread, please ignore.


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet




----------



## highbob

Wearing my dad's Accutron today. The date code is M4--1964--and it still keeps great time. FYI, my dad's name was not H.L. Steadman. Evidently, this was a commemorative watch given to Mr. Steadman. Dad bought this from another collector back in the mid-80s. The watch was going on 20 or better then, certainly old enough to make its own way in the world.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Just received the Guinand Vintage Strap. I think this is a great combination for the FO. 😃









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93

Enjoying this little piece:


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm

IWC3777 by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## army scope jockey

Rolex EXP ll









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hydeng

Squad today

從我的iPhone使用Tapatalk 發送


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Lazy sunday with my SKX009. 😎









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arne2112




----------



## longstride

MKII Hawkinge...on a Bund strap.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74

This today


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy

Steinhart OVM V2


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Houston Grey

Achtung!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fantasio

Long bus ride home from Rolex AD.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## radarcontact

Guinand Flying Officer 24 hrs


----------



## wongthian2

1974 Seiko midsized 2 toned with faceted crystal, 5216 mvt.
montage Seiko LM Aston Martin by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## dmcutter

Fantasio said:


> Long bus ride home from Rolex AD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you have to take the bus because you sold your car to buy the Rolex?


----------



## Fantasio

Not quite, but it was cheaper that way. 

Actually I preferred bus, didn't have to drive myself.



dmcutter said:


> Did you have to take the bus because you sold your car to buy the Rolex?


----------



## wongthian2

inside frontal dial by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93

Enjoying the Alpinist once more:


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## wongthian2

My 90s prebond Omega quartz 1441 champagne dial. Accuracy supposed to have been 10 secs/YEAR!
montage Champagne prebond albertville sunset by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## nodnar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bgn!

Archimede limited edition for the 250th anniversary of watch making in Pforzheim.


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Omega ceramic Seamaster 50th James Bond limited edition.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hydeng

Hamilton Khaki

從我的iPhone使用Tapatalk 發送


----------



## nikbrown

The "fun" blue summer beater. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franksf

nikbrown said:


> The "fun" blue summer beater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the blue orange combo. Nice....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hydeng

Laco squad again

從我的iPhone使用Tapatalk 發送


----------



## franksf

hydeng said:


> Laco squad again
> 
> 從我的iPhone使用Tapatalk 發送


Squad looks really good with that strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franksf

On my way to my daughters graduation..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dustpilot

It's a dependable beater today for some cleaning up around the house.










------------------------------------------------------

Extend an act of kindness to a stranger, or someone less fortunate than yourself today. The positive effects of a kind gesture are mutually beneficial.


----------



## rockmastermike

SeaWolf on DAS


----------



## wongthian2

by donald duck by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## highbob

Because timing is critical on a decidedly relaxed walk with the dog.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bgn!

Well, I started off with a gshock for the ride in to work.. Then moved on to something a little nicer, a Guinand 31.


----------



## radarcontact

bgn! said:


> Well, I started off with a gshock for the ride in to work.. Then moved on to something a little nicer, a Guinand 31.


That Guinand is fantastic. Excellent choice!

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## radarcontact

Archimede Pilot LE, 12/50


----------



## ChronoSage

Oris 65 on Strapcode Angus Jubilee with straight end links. Going retro today.


----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoSage

Seiko Sunday. Monster on the loose.


----------



## bazza.

I got married a few days ago and was wearing my 1931 Zeinth pocket watch


----------



## mizzy

Congratulations bazza!


----------



## bazza.

Thanks Mizzy here is another


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franksf

mizzy said:


> Congratulations bazza!


Congratulations! Great pictures....love the pocket watch. Wear my grand father one on occasions too. Happy husband with lot of watches = happy wife

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1

bazza. said:


> I got married a few days ago and was wearing my 1931 Zeinth pocket watch


Lovely pictures, congratulations.


----------



## bazza.

Another of the Zenith


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hub6152

New Hamilton '68 Intramatic today. First one to get it too so a bit stoked by that!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

A HAQ 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hydeng

Hamilton vintage military watch for whole week

從我的iPhone使用Tapatalk 發送


----------



## franksf

hydeng said:


> Hamilton vintage military watch for whole week
> 
> 從我的iPhone使用Tapatalk 發送


sweet...


----------



## army scope jockey

Rolex gmt









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## highbob

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bgn!

I've been wearing this since it arrived. Just love it!


----------



## radarcontact

Enjoying the warm evening with a glass of chilled wine and this:


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts




----------



## army scope jockey

DOXA 300t Diving star on OD nato









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bazza.

Wearing this old thing


----------



## itsajobar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet




----------



## wkw

My 1 day old pilot watch.... : )










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy

Another German Brand ;-)


----------



## jam karet

Another scorcher...100F










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

piningforthefjords said:


> Well, I guess I can finally post here since my first Sinn just arrived half an hour ago...
> 
> View attachment 8468386


Lovely Longines. Which model is it?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet




----------



## CGSshorty




----------



## Monkeynuts




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nodnar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy

Today, a Breitling...


----------



## gmgSR50

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## radarcontact

Squale 30 ATMos


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## army scope jockey

Scubapro 500 Auto kin to the Eterna Super Kontiki









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## hub6152

On vacation in Boston MA so seems only right to wear an American watch!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy

Still Breitling...


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timefleas




----------



## itsajobar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## army scope jockey

Pepsi Seiko Pogue









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## sebgreen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clockworkblueorange

Still wearing it today...


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franksf

Happy 4th









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy

Today Tutima Flieger Chrono F2


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown

Me and the tuna sbbn007 installing some security cameras today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hub6152

New acquisition for me. Just added the cyclops that Tudor should have fitted in keeping with original this is a reissue of.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

nikbrown said:


> Me and the tuna sbbn007 installing some security cameras today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nest Cam. Really clever magnetic mounting.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mizzy

Good morning, in Europe


----------



## itsajobar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

36mm TSAR
marathon seiko dials midsize by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## army scope jockey

VINTAGE 1603 Datejust circa 1965









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyxl

Any Sinners out there who could show some size comparison shots between Sinn 104, U1 or 240 models and a Steinhart Ocean One? Or other Sinn watches for that matter. Trying to replace a Steinhart and there's no Sinn dealer within 300 miles from me.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93

Sold most of my bloated "collection" (trying not to be a hoarder) and depleted the rest of my watch fund... but enjoying this thus far:










HAGW!


----------



## army scope jockey

Seiko Pogue









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## bazza.

Just picked this up


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93




----------



## consum3r

Sent from my cranium via manual interface with a tactile input device.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bgn!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K1M_I




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franksf

K1M_I said:


> View attachment 12348723


This is a beauty. That's the 60 atmos right? How do you like it and fair it against a sinn or helson for example. Have been looking at them..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts




----------



## bazza.

Still sporting this


----------



## ericfeuer

U1 Pro









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## army scope jockey

Doxa 300 t









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hub6152

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrkb

This weekend I have worn the very poor man's titanium 8820 Sinn ?


----------



## highbob

Exploring the neighborhood today.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## K1M_I

franksf said:


> This is a beauty. That's the 60 atmos right? How do you like it and fair it against a sinn or helson for example. Have been looking at them..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea, 60 atmos Squalematic. I really like it, had it for a couple of weeks now. I have a U1 SE, all black, stealthy, so I thought this would be a nice pair, classic feel. Quality is really good, case has supernice shapes and it sits really nicely on the wrist. I like the domed crystal and my favorite is the orange minute hand, with a quick look you can check the time. I know that Squale watches raise strong feelings, some hate the brand (I think that they make parts for some of the cheaper models in China) and some love it. Got this second hand with a good price, but I think that it's well worth the retail price. It's a fun watch, full of details and my U1 is more serious, tool-like instrument. Love them both.


----------



## rocketboy475

Sometimes a tegimented case is not enough.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctarshus

My selection for chores / mowing day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaopa

When I want a change from my SINN U1-T, I reach for my SCURFA Bell Diver 1. A great watch at a great value and with the Miyota 9015 movement a good time keeper. In addition I think it is a great looking watch.


----------



## franksf

K1M_I said:


> Yea, 60 atmos Squalematic. I really like it, had it for a couple of weeks now. I have a U1 SE, all black, stealthy, so I thought this would be a nice pair, classic feel. Quality is really good, case has supernice shapes and it sits really nicely on the wrist. I like the domed crystal and my favorite is the orange minute hand, with a quick look you can check the time. I know that Squale watches raise strong feelings, some hate the brand (I think that they make parts for some of the cheaper models in China) and some love it. Got this second hand with a good price, but I think that it's well worth the retail price. It's a fun watch, full of details and my U1 is more serious, tool-like instrument. Love them both.


Thanks for the mini review....I will keep watching f29 ....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

ericfeuer said:


> U1 Pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Technically, I don't think that qualifies as "not a Sinn"... ;-)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ericfeuer

warsh said:


> Technically, I don't think that qualifies as "not a Sinn"... ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hahaha didn't realize the title said NOT a Sinn. Oops. Well I swapped to this earlier anyway.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman

Rolex 16710 BLRO GMT Master II Pepsi...


----------



## JDCfour

This again 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Delayed...again.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hydeng

WWII Bulova Military A-11

從我的iPhone使用Tapatalk 發送


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs




----------



## ctarshus

My Speedy borrowing my Sinn's strap.










HAGWE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RossFraney

View attachment 12367591


----------



## motzbueddel

Gruppo Gamma Vanguard Bronze black dial.









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Evening switch to the Guinand Flying Officer. 😃









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bazza.

harshad4005 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too


----------



## harshad4005

bazza. said:


> Me too




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93

Those GMTs are gorgeous. I'm working my way up, have the Explorer to start with and quite enjoying it:


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hub6152

1960's Wittnauer today. 34mm feels so small!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

1974 midsized Seiko


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fantasio

Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## daffie

...currently my fairly new 104 is on my wrist, but in a couple days will have a new Damasko DA47 as well to swap with from day to day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman

TAG Heuer Carrera 1964 Automatic Chronograph...


----------



## motzbueddel

Nomos Orion 38 Weiss Datum today. 

All the best,

Steffen









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drram1966

Deep Blue Daynight Rescue GMT T-100


----------



## freeman4ever

Slim-fit today...


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## motzbueddel

Longines Hydroconquest on this rainy and grey day! ￼









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K1M_I




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

on balcony rail by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Dr. Robert

903









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93

HAGW!


----------



## rockmastermike

6139-6012


----------



## hub6152

1963 Accumatic









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## radarcontact

Vintage Speedmaster


----------



## bgn!




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## army scope jockey

16610









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

ten13th said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A Omega that id really like to see in person..great piece Ten...one of the better GMT layouts aesthetically ive ever viewed in pics posted . that is .in my humble opinion, enjoy that one mate!!...all the best Dave


----------



## motzbueddel

Just love my Guinand Flying Officer. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## radarcontact

motzbueddel said:


> Just love my Guinand Flying Officer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Love it too 

Trustworthy and honest SKX009, doing some gardening, love that blue and red under the sun. Cheers all!


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

DaveandStu said:


> A Omega that id really like to see in person..great piece Ten...one of the better GMT layouts aesthetically ive ever viewed in pics posted . that is .in my humble opinion, enjoy that one mate!!...all the best Dave


Thanks Dave. Here is another of my prized Omega. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba

ten13th said:


> Thanks Dave. Here is another of my prized Omega.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Drool

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

radarcontact said:


> Love it too
> 
> Trustworthy and honest SKX009, doing some gardening, love that blue and red under the sun. Cheers all!


The SKX009 is the perfect watch for some outdoor gardening activities!


----------



## DaveandStu

ten13th said:


> Thanks Dave. Here is another of my prized Omega.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's 2 of the best white dial's matched with red! Stella combo

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## army scope jockey

Tutima Bundeswehr








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## tiktoktiktok

My newly acquired Speedmaster Broad Arrow GMT in cream dial on brown leather.









Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## army scope jockey

Yema superman









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

Bellmatic to start today


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy

Breitling SuperOcean


----------



## daffie

Damasko DA47...


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daffie

...and on Hirsch Heritage Gold-brown strap...


----------



## JDCfour

Afternoon Switch 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman

My brand new Speedy Pro... the rain won't dampen the day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Seamaster GMT at cloudy Seattle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman

My Speedy Pro...









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jcombs1




----------



## ericfeuer

Stratos Striking Tenth Today


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown

Seamaster "pre bond" GMT on perlon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hub6152

Vintage Omega today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Evening switch to the Laco Mannheim! 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Longines Hydroconquest Black 41mm Auto. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbizzle

Hamilton Jazzmaster small second


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiktoktiktok

My recently acquired Speedmaster Broad Arrow GMT









Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bazza.

Ive been wearing this the last few days its a Pam 177


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1

Rangeman


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## daffie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1

Mudman today, tough work ahead.


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

This again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie




----------



## pirelli7467

Black Bay









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daffie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Evening switch to the Nomos Orion Weiß Datum. On my way to the Wiesbaden Weinfest for a few glasses of Riesling. ??










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman

Omega Speedmaster Professional 3750.50 with Watch Gecko NATO.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jcombs1

1521 on Toxic


----------



## motzbueddel

Starting the day with the Laco Mannheim.. 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hub6152

'76 - the year I enlisted.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93

The perfect vacation watch:


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

4006-6031


----------



## harry_flashman

Speedy Pro on red and navy...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ten13th

Japanese quartz today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

G-Coffee


----------



## RustyBin5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## daffie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

dial clothepegs by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## motzbueddel

Guinand Flying Officer! 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Eclipse.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctarshus

Seemed like the right watch for the eclipse today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Haven't worn this one for a while... 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos

New arrival and currently the only non-Sinn I own.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs




----------



## rocketboy475

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daffie




----------



## Doulos Christos

Still in Damasko


----------



## wongthian2

on balcony rail by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## army scope jockey

Gsar









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drram1966

@motzbueddel ...I love your Longines....so classy yet sporty! Congratulations...that's a beautiful piece!


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daffie




----------



## harry_flashman

Waiting for my 556i to return from RGM, but this will fill the black/white void...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roadking1102

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Datta

My other biggest watch apart from.the 104 is my bond SMP!


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbrzrule

I'm seeing a ton of Speedy and Sinn crossover. Great minds think alike.


----------



## eblackmo

....


----------



## Roadking1102

Pelagos today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93

Back in the office and the Explorer is still a winner:


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blue max

Oh dear, this is a dilemma!
.


----------



## bgn!




----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## Higs




----------



## Higs




----------



## motzbueddel

Some bronze today... 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts




----------



## army scope jockey

The other German watch. GUB Spezichron









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KoolKat




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## motzbueddel

Seiko SKX009 on blue canvas. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Yesterday and today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mxdla

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmc

Halios Seaforth...


----------



## mizzy

Another German brand...


----------



## army scope jockey

Germany's neighbor to the west.
YEMA superman on Eulit perlon.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

My brand new Omega Speedmaster Professional! Just arivved this morning. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus

I believe the biggest Internet Darling are Sinn watches!!!
Just like God intended
But this mortal simply can't afford a Sinn. I have enuff of
the other sins!!!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## daffie




----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy




----------



## Roadking1102

SKX mod









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

in car2 by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## motzbueddel

Honeymoon... 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## daffie

motzbueddel said:


> Honeymoon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Wonderful  Enjoy your new partner


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Roadking1102

Turtle 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dustpilot

---------------------------------------------------

Extend an act of kindness to a stranger, or someone less fortunate than yourself today. The positive effects of a kind gesture are mutually beneficial.


----------



## Higs




----------



## nodnar

dustpilot said:


> ---------------------------------------------------
> 
> Extend an act of kindness to a stranger, or someone less fortunate than yourself today. The positive effects of a kind gesture are mutually beneficial.


Nice watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctarshus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman

Two Hall of Famers in one picture!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sebgreen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harshad4005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## army scope jockey

J Bianchi diver









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo

...


----------



## DrGonzo

.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Not sure about the combination... 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MswmSwmsW

zenith El primero Stratus. just got it from another member of the forum. it's awesome.









Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoang928

Tudor Chrono for today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Roadking1102

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

SKX









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctarshus

Something a little different today:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93




----------



## warsh

ctarshus said:


> Something a little different today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lovely! Is it vintage?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## army scope jockey

Glycine airman circa 1968









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm

Aquatimer lume by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## pirelli7467

Tudor BBD.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy

Tonight Tutima ;-)


----------



## DummySmacks

The journey begins...


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Wearing my ultra rare invisible watch. It comes out to play once or twice a year. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

side end view by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Roadking1102

SKX 009









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy

Last days of Summer, with a Breitling ;-)


----------



## bgn!

Wearing this one all week.


----------



## army scope jockey

Heuer before Tag









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## pirelli7467

Giving my Stowa some love.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

My Speedy on a neutered Omega nato









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bgn!

It was this today. I was weak.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Don't laugh, this was the cheapest way to scratch my tritium itch...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwill




----------



## CMSgt Bo




----------



## motzbueddel

Starting the day with the Laco Mannheim. TGIF..










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## army scope jockey

Titanium Scubapro









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## mxdla

Tag Heuer Formula 1









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrGonzo

.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs




----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## army scope jockey

Doxa DS









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## pirelli7467

Trying to find a strap so I don't scratch the bracelet at work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## army scope jockey

pirelli7467 said:


> Trying to find a strap so I don't scratch the bracelet at work.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is a diver. NDC strap.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

Bellmatic


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimitar_E

Laco Padeborn 









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mxdla

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchhunter72

Like most of my days when it's not a Sinn strapped on my wrist, it's a Heuer. I love them all, but this one seems to be getting most of my wrist time lately.


HAGWE,
Fabrizio


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## motzbueddel

Speedy Pro today.. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## miller.jj

Hamilton Pilot Pioneer Auto Chrono on a Breitling leather strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chickenlittle

Taking a break from my 356.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## pirelli7467

Stowa today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

My new LE Zimbe










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MswmSwmsW

back to my weekend watch









Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## colonelpurple

I don't recognise this question


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Datta

Sorry not on my phone but I have my trusty SINN 104 White haha


----------



## cadeallaw

IMG_0864 by Christopher Deal
my latest purchase:
JLC- Reverso Classic Large


----------



## krpdm

Blumonday by jppellet, on Flickr

*How I love Blumonday*


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## growninc

CMSgt Bo said:


> View attachment 12524457


Um, sweet - was ist das?


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Nomos Orio Weiss Datum.. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

Pelagos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2




----------



## DaveAllen

Not on my cell right now to take a picture, but rocking the Tudor Pelagos in-house in black today just like Roadking...


----------



## zetaplus93

Nomos Orion, a classic:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimitar_E

My dressy Seiko 









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

Skx009 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93

I'm going to get flack for this, but...










It is a great watch for travel though!


----------



## watchhunter72

motzbueddel said:


> Speedy Pro today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


You're never wrong with a Speedy Pro! Thumbs up for such an iconic piece.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman

Plexiglass

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## army scope jockey

Heuer without Tag









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimitar_E

New arrival 









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## texastom

Shogun


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

Speedy today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Speedy Tuesday for me..









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

An Oris that haven't seen any wrist action in a long time. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texastom

Seagull 1963


----------



## Matt_UKTX

Omega Seamaster Professional today


----------



## Matt_UKTX

I notice a lot of Oris owners in here too. Wonder if Oris is a popular brand among Sinn owners. Feels like the brands are comparable.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

Wearing my SKX today. Awaiting new arrival from Japan, can't wait 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pirelli7467

Pelagos on Tudor rubber strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mizzy

Today a Breitling...


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctarshus

HAGWE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pirelli7467

Resting before a Costco run.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

Pelagos today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brekel

Ginault Ocean Rover...it's damn near perfect.

Life's What You Make It


----------



## motzbueddel

Was wearing my Guinand Flying Officer today! 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## champ13

special day today. rolex presidential


----------



## Roadking1102

New arrival - Seiko SBDC051. Perfect is every way, size and finish 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

Honeymoon day two









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2




----------



## elbilo

My only non-Sinn watch arrived today


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

SBDC051 on bracelet today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Foch

Seiko Turtle reissue on a Sharkmesh


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Foch

It's a Laco Friday


----------



## K1M_I

Another Dsub1


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs

Citizen GPS today:


----------



## ceebee

My newest edition










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Higs




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mizzy

Today a Mühle Glashütte...


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Foch

Timefactors Speedbird III PRS22. Actually took the better 15 months to find one of these in great shape.


----------



## DrGonzo

Montblanc Heritage Chronometrie









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hub6152

Grail for me just acquired yesterday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

Speedy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texastom

RED8USA


----------



## Higs




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

SBDC051 for hump day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texastom

Maratac SR3 Mid Diver


----------



## nm7273

My first Oris and I am impressed. The Big Crown Propilot Altimeter.


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

Rocking the Pelagos today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs




----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs

Speedy '8'

View attachment 12611379


----------



## newtog330

A fellow diver of my U1.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## pirelli7467

Stowa Flieger on Erika's MN strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimitar_E

On Colareb Venezia strap









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## bgn!

This has been on my wrist the entire week. Think I'll go back to Sinning next week.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## franksf

First génération skindiver on its original rubber

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall

SD heft this week ! b-)


----------



## wongthian2




----------



## JacobC

Today, it's a Peterhof Classic









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## motzbueddel

Enjoying my Speedy Pro on a Hirsch Rally Strap.. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## hub6152

Rock n roll - got this conversion done today and super happy with the results.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

I've re-sinned so I can post here again! Rolex DJii today!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93

All work and no play makes for a bad week...

But at least I've my Nomos, in Japan.


----------



## sticky

With 2 Sinns in my stash and 2 more on order I finally feel that I can call myself a Sinner. Here's today's offering.


----------



## jam karet

Time for a recharge










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

jam karet said:


> Time for a recharge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have always liked these but something always pops up - this picture makes me re-focus my efforts


----------



## rockmastermike

SBDC051 on Stingray


----------



## jam karet

rockmastermike said:


> I have always liked these but something always pops up - this picture makes me re-focus my efforts


Tell me about it. It took me nearly 2 years to finally pull the trigger.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bgn!

This week it's my 29er big.










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Guinand Flying Officer 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## iwantone

Same here, the Nighthawk has always been one of my favorites.


----------



## JacobC

Mondaine Vintage Automatic today


----------



## Rale




----------



## Roadking1102

Speedy on nato today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Seiko SKX009 on a Stracode Oyster bracelet...










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dimitar_E




----------



## Roadking1102

Pelagos today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Roadking1102

Pelagos on leather today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iwantone

Very classy, Sir!


----------



## pirelli7467

Some GMT action today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Just got my old girl back from Bienne...so bloody happy...amazing work done..









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bazza.

Got got this


----------



## Mister Lamb

Breitling Superocean Heritage II

https://i.imgur.com/nOeK6JG.jpg

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Omega Seamaster GMT 50th anniversary with Coke mod. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance




----------



## rockmastermike

SBDC051


----------



## gaopa

I'm wearing my Scurfa M.S. 17 today.


----------



## Roadking1102

My Speedy today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

SBDC051 on Diabolic strap


----------



## Roadking1102

rockmastermike said:


> SBDC051 on Diabolic strap


Very nice 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

Roadking1102 said:


> Very nice
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## K1M_I




----------



## zetaplus93

Glad I have this little gem to cheer me up on a dark and cloudy day...


----------



## Watch Free Fall

K1M_I said:


> View attachment 12661147


Perfect with that Nato


----------



## Watch Free Fall

JLC DSC while the Sinns take breathers


----------



## kwill

Watch Free Fall said:


> Perfect with that Nato


 I agree, although that's not a Nato.


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K1M_I

Watch Free Fall said:


> Perfect with that Nato


Yea, as kwill said not a nato, but Erika's Originals MN. Been wanting to try one for a while, but haven't had a watch to go with the green colour. Was a bit sceptical about the material feel, but it's super comfy and great quality!!


----------



## JDCfour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall

*Domed Crystals Can Have More Reflections, But I Do Love Them 👍*


----------



## Watch Free Fall

kwill said:


> I agree, although that's not a Nato.


:-! Thanks for the correction, had to look at a video of this strap to see the distinction.


----------



## Watch Free Fall

K1M_I said:


> Yea, as kwill said not a nato, but Erika's Originals MN. Been wanting to try one for a while, but haven't had a watch to go with the green colour. Was a bit sceptical about the material feel, but it's super comfy and great quality!!


Thanks to you and kwill for the correction! Any concerns about the clasp unexpectedly detaching?


----------



## HapaHapa




----------



## K1M_I

Watch Free Fall said:


> Thanks to you and kwill for the correction! Any concerns about the clasp unexpectedly detaching?


No concerns, solid system. Takes a bit time to get use to hooking the clasp, but the elastic material makes it work really well!


----------



## gmgSR50

ten13th said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is pretty cool. Where's the bezel from? Another omega?


----------



## ten13th

The insert is intended for Parnis, that I purchased on eBay for less than $15. The part might be a knockoff Parnis replacement, which itself is a Rolex knockoff. I find it to be quite amusing.


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bgn!

Damasko DA45 this week. Love that fully lumed dial.










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## pirelli7467

Wore both of these today. I guess that counts.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

SKX 009









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Speedy Tuesday... 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos

b-)


----------



## iwantone

Been a while since I've posted on here, but still got the O1 bronze on my wrist.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Killerstraps

Roadking1102 said:


> SKX 009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that modified, looks like domed crystal...? Nice anyways...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Killerstraps

Right wrist...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

Killerstraps said:


> Is that modified, looks like domed crystal...? Nice anyways...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes , just a domed sapphire mod.. makes a big difference 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoogleboogle

C60 Red bezel


----------



## gmgSR50

ten13th said:


> The insert is intended for Parnis, that I purchased on eBay for less than $15. The part might be a knockoff Parnis replacement, which itself is a Rolex knockoff. I find it to be quite amusing.


Here's mine with the standard bezel insert










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos

Have a great Thanksgiving, I'll be in Nassau. b-)


----------



## Roadking1102

Speedy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoogleboogle

Switching it up w a vintage omega


----------



## motzbueddel

Longines Hydro Conquest 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## K1M_I




----------



## radarcontact

Archimede JH687 caliber LE









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimitar_E




----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur

Montblanc Heritage Chronometre Auto









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

Pelagos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pirelli7467

Pelagos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iwantone

Loving that Pelagos!


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Killerstraps

Just a simple Seiko SKX...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pirelli7467

The upgraded crystal is pretty nice.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoogleboogle

BB41, Im selling for a 36, though as the 41 is a bit large for my tastes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## salvon

pirelli7467 said:


> The upgraded crystal is pretty nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey, may I know where did you get that rubber strap for the seiko turtle? Thanks!


----------



## pirelli7467

salvon said:


> Hey, may I know where did you get that rubber strap for the seiko turtle? Thanks!


It's a crafter blue strap. I think they can be bought off of Amazon. They have a website also.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur

Gearing up for the watchbuys NY show 









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93

This conference just won't end... let me outta here already!!


----------



## apnk




----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman

Just back from service, looking great... my first and favorite watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Winterwonderland....










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman

Can't get enough Pepsi lately... winter weekends are good for rotating wrist-time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimitar_E

Breitling Aerospace for today  
Strap by Colareb









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## centurionavre

Sinning with a "Seiko"!

Cheers!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall

Forgot to remember your time again, Mr. SD


----------



## jam karet

Just in time for Tuesday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman

Love Tuesdays...


----------



## Roadking1102

Speedy on canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Follow me on Instagram: ten13th


----------



## sagialkobi

Beautiful reissue, what's the reference?



watchhunter72 said:


> Mainly Heuers - today a 1964 Carrera re-edition.


----------



## sagialkobi

What a beaut on that strap! Wish they made that strap in 22 mm for the BBR



jam k
aret;44701343 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sagialkobi

Great wrist shot, what's your wrist size? Always considered this piece but unsure about size.



Roadking1102 said:


> Pelagos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roadking1102

sagialkobi said:


> Great wrist shot, what's your wrist size? Always considered this piece but unsure about size.


Thanks  my wrist is 7". It's a great piece, I love it .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Killerstraps

A little color with the black dial Hamilton Khaki Mechanical...


----------



## Clark Kent

A Swedish watch today, Sjöö&Sandström Chronolink.

For those who don´t know anything about this watch it´s a combination of manual and digital, and the lid with the manual cosc-movement can be opened. The digital module underneath contains utc-time, alarm, week number and a lot more. The digital module was manufactured by the Swedish Defence contractor Bofors. Last picture is borrowed.


----------



## ten13th

This guy will be on the wrist for the next few weeks while traveling in AU and NZ.

Follow me on Instagram: ten13th


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## sidrox25




----------



## harry_flashman

Seasons Greetings...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## centurionavre

Tintin Speedy!

Cheers!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

Pelagos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bazza.

Juts got this last night and loving it , its a Seiko Tuna SBBN013 aka The Darth Tuna


----------



## ceebee

Titanium today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fantasio

Zenith Original 1969










Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## Higs




----------



## boomguy57

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur

Albeit on a Sinn strap 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB

Helberg CH8 DLC.










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DrGonzo

Oris Chronoris









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## pirelli7467

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Today something affordable made out of maple wood. Light and extremly comfortable to wear. Merry Christmas to everyone. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bazza.

My Seiko Tuna SBBCN013 aka Darth Tuna


----------



## ten13th

Follow me on Instagram: ten13th


----------



## CFK-OB

Blumo.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gmgSR50

Xmas gift from my wife

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman

Speedy on a Choice Cuts Horween strap:


----------



## CFK-OB

gmgSR50 said:


> Xmas gift from my wife
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a really nice B&R. Congrats.


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB

Just got this one yesterday. That's it, though, I'm not buying any more watches for the rest of this year.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

SWA..









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Got out my Orion again after a long time not wearing it (my new Sinn 556i has been monopolizing my wrist), and I remember how much I really like it. Nick did a GREAT job w the bracelet, and the watch has a lot of personality!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike

Bathys & Coffee


----------



## Taffnevy




----------



## ATL Jack




----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apnk

Taffnevy said:


>


Amazing watch!


----------



## CFK-OB

GS.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Have a good one guys









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

My first Oris. ❤









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs




----------



## rockmastermike

Bathys Benthic


----------



## harry_flashman

3570.50 Speedy Pro on Choice Cuts natural Horween strap.


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## Roadking1102

SBDC051 on RedRockStrap canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Spring-Diver

CFK-OB said:


> Just got this one yesterday. That's it, though, I'm not buying any more watches for the rest of this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Huge congrats  

Perfect fit

BTW, what's your wrist size?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

DaveandStu said:


> Have a good one guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


100% BadA$$

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Darth 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Spring-Diver said:


> 100% BadA$$
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate, truly a comfortable piece and can take a flogging, doing its slightly older brother up now, but won't upgrade anything..just service ....

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB

Spring-Diver said:


> Huge congrats
> 
> Perfect fit
> 
> BTW, what's your wrist size?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wrist size is about 7.3 or 7.4 inches, but my wrist is quite round. It's the shortened lugs on this watch that makes it wearable.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MrLinde

Great watches here 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimitar_E

My beloved T-Lord T166/266









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs




----------



## rockmastermike

Rainy day in 32041


----------



## ctarshus

My Seiko on my Sinn horsehide strap...










Have a great weekend everyone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman

Pepsi for the weekend.


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## K1M_I




----------



## ctarshus

Some photo booth fun with my STOWA before it goes up for sale.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Halios Seaforth for Sunday Farmer's Market. 









Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Dimitar_E

SPB041J1 









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

Get going with a Damasko today.


----------



## harry_flashman

Recently had my Grandfather's Bucherer ref. 1803 passed down to me... gold watches, and this one in particular, is dated in its design, but I got a vintage teju lizard leather strap to make it more casual.


----------



## t777jb




----------



## ten13th

Oris Regulateur. 

















Instagram: ten13th


----------



## watchesoff

Wonderful photo! So much character in that watch.


----------



## watchesoff

1970 Seiko Navigator Timer on the wrist!


----------



## ten13th

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## krpdm

IMG_2246 by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## gmgSR50

Desk diver










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ATL Jack

My Oris has been getting a lot of wrist time lately.


----------



## rockmastermike

Bathys MOP


----------



## CFK-OB

GS. Been wearing this one quite a lot.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93

ATL Jack said:


> My Oris has been getting a lot of wrist time lately.


Been eyeing this Oris. Do you happen to own a 556 or 104? Curious how the Diver 65 compares against those Sinns...


----------



## ATL Jack

zetaplus93 said:


> Been eyeing this Oris. Do you happen to own a 556 or 104? Curious how the Diver 65 compares against those Sinns...


I used to own a 104. The Oris is thinner and lighter and doesn't have all the polished surfaces that the 104 has. Ultimately, I sold the 104 because it was a little too blingy for a tool watch. (Oddly, I didn't think the 104 was blingy until someone pm'd me asking if it was blingy. After that it was ruined and I couldn't stop thinking about how blingy it was) The Oris works well in any situation and fits comfortably under a dress shirt cuff.

I am not a fan of the Oris on the bracelet. While on the bracelet the lugs stick out too far and are a little sharp. But that isn't a problem on a NATO or leather strap.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## danielmewes

Halios Delfin PVD


----------



## Watch Free Fall

*After You, Mr. SD, After You 👌*


----------



## zetaplus93

Back to the Explorer:


----------



## Dimitar_E

Flight time today 









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk

another German watch


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t777jb




----------



## Vicious49

It's a Rolex Sub day.


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## americanloko

71’ Bulova Sea King


----------



## Bababooey

....


----------



## DaveandStu

600....









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## City74




----------



## Watch Free Fall

Where to today, Mr. NSA? 







:-!


----------



## krpdm

OWC by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## USAFiredawg




----------



## DrGonzo

New (to me) GS hi beat GMT - just arrived!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Birthday today. Wear a nice watch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## centurionavre

A watch by the "Other German tool watch company".

Cheers!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall

Take it away, Mr. SKX013 |>


----------



## Dimitar_E

Not all quartz are equal 









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## americanloko

Enjoying this one last day before shipping off as part trade for a U1, a watch I’ve always wanted. This Halios is a cool watch, with great design, and I’m glad I had a chance to own it for awhile


----------



## rockmastermike

Applied logo, numbers and indices, domed crystal and deep knurled crown - what's not to love?!?


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimitar_E

My colorful Dan Henry 1970 









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## ctarshus

Speedy Tuesday today, with a new Hodinkee shell cordovan strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salvo




----------



## mizzy

Today...


----------



## bgn!

My current favorite.










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## nmcleod

bgn! said:


> My current favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Nice choice if not a Sinn!


----------



## Roadking1102

Enjoying my new arrival SBDC053 on bracelet









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Split-Personality

My late father's 2007 Tissot PR50 Ti, he didn't believe in Automatics or expensive watches! Bless him! He argued this watch was more accurate than my Railmaster and a lot less expensive! haha

Which technically couldn't be argued!


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kwill

ceebee said:


> View attachment 12862627


I'll take it! Oops, sorry, I was hoping this was a WTS!


----------



## K1M_I

This has been stealing wrist time from my U1


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## apnk

Explorer on Isofrane


----------



## Roadking1102

Starting off the work week with the Pelagos 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Happy Monday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Split-Personality

Loving the Omegas and Tudors...

I’m rocking a 36mm Railmaster on SS, you can’t see it, the pleasure is all mine


----------



## ATL Jack

Just arrived in the mail today:


----------



## zetaplus93

Yummy handwound chrono:


----------



## Spring-Diver

Giving the trio a break today?
Rocking the Darth 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nmcleod

If not German go . . . Russian?


----------



## cmann_97

Omega PO









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimitar_E

Staying Deutsche! :-!


----------



## Roadking1102

The BigEye has landed and doesn't disappoint 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan3612

^The BigEye is such a classy looking watch!


----------



## cle_steve

Beater day


----------



## Higs




----------



## Roadking1102

SBDC051 for SeikoSaturday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ctarshus

The newest member of the family:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## K1M_I




----------



## aelb771

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## krpdm

IMG_6797 by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111




----------



## bgn!

New one for me. Love it so far.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts




----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chickenlittle

Oris diver 65.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

CW Titanium









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rockmastermike




----------



## DaveandStu

Emperor ..have a good one guys









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB

Another German...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimitar_E

My thrusty Aerospace 








Sent from my K00C using Tapatalk


----------



## eric.nielsen

This.


----------



## Tonystix

I like the Tutima.It has a strong Sinn vibe to it.


----------



## ms55

My SARX055:


----------



## darklight111




----------



## ctarshus

Snowy day here makes a nice backdrop for my Black Bay










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ms55

jam karet said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now you're making me want one... (or I already did, but now want it even more)


----------



## mike1g

Headed to the moon...


----------



## jam karet

ms55 said:


> Now you're making me want one... (or I already did, but now want it even more)


Thank you . One of my all time favorites.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time On My Hands

When I' not going German, I like a Chinese handaufzug.









(sure, maybe a little ALS)


----------



## motzbueddel

Guinand Flying Officer! 

View attachment 12920921


All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dimitar_E

Go green! 









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## janiboi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ms55

Dimitar_E said:


> Go green!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


nice! supposedly discontinued now too


----------



## Zoogleboogle

Wearing this OP one last time before its traded tomorrow!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Today the Longines Hydroconquest 41mm on a grey nato. 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## Robertus

The watch that I wear most nowadays: my Chronomat 41.


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## ms55

almost thought it was another Sinn for a sec there 



exc-hulk said:


>


----------



## exc-hulk

...it's only a DAMASKO:-d


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs

Ikarus Handwind today:


----------



## ten13th

GS SBGW253

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## harry_flashman

ten13th said:


> GS SBGW253
> 
> Instagram: ten13th


That is an awesome watch!!


----------



## ten13th

harry_flashman said:


> That is an awesome watch!!


Thanks. It's one of my favorite.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## mizzy

Another one from Deutschland, Glashütte


----------



## jatherly

Liked the 7750 in my 356 so much that I hunted down a similar size white dial watch to keep it company (Hamilton 3828)!!!


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## spoonman

Threw a nice leather strap no this inexpensive Landeron really spruced it up.


----------



## Dimitar_E

Again my Laco Padeborn


----------



## ten13th

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## jmc

b-)


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs

Laco today:


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## bgn!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Black Hydroconquest 41mm on a black/grey nato!


----------



## bazza.

Just got hold of this Sea Dweller 4000


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## harry_flashman

Speedy Pro...


----------



## wkw

A homepage to 103..... 










Of course I prefer my 103ST SA!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

My other four letter independent brand, Oris. 









Instagram: ten13th


----------



## DVC

ten13th said:


> My other four letter independent brand, Oris.


Nice! I always thought Oris was part of one of the big conglomerates...good to know they're still independent!


----------



## DrGonzo

Kaboom









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Another Oris Regulateur for today. Didn't bother change the date on it.









Here is a shot of it with the newer version. 









Instagram: ten13th


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## Higs




----------



## Watch Free Fall

*Another Great Hiking Memory, Mr. TSAR, We've Racked Up Quite A Few Inside Of You 😁*


----------



## American Jedi

My JLC NSA










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Jedi

My Kobold. Wait... It might be a Sinn too.


----------



## rapsac1971

Precista PRS-18Q COSC Chronometer


----------



## Watch Free Fall

*Never Enough Wrist Checks, Mr. SD 👌*


----------



## SMP_DON

Sent by Teletype via Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs

Soaked in Sun today...............


----------



## ten13th

Just a white dial Seiko



















Instagram: ten13th


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## motzbueddel

Guinand Flying Officer! 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ten13th

ceebee said:


> View attachment 12964533
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Ceebee, Blue color on Pelagos seems to be brighter than Sinn T1/2? Would it be possible to see a side by side photo? Thanks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ceebee

ten13th said:


> Ceebee, Blue color on Pelagos seems to be brighter than Sinn T1/2? Would it be possible to see a side by side photo? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


It sure is

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ctarshus

A Tudor day for me as well as I patiently await the return of my Sinn from service.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman

Cyclops date illusions...


----------



## fire_lantern

ceebee said:


> It sure is
> 
> View attachment 12964909
> 
> 
> View attachment 12964911
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Wow. Just wow.

Alright, have to ask. I have the T2B, how does the Pelagos stack up since you have experience with both? Preference?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

fire_lantern said:


> Wow. Just wow.
> 
> Alright, have to ask. I have the T2B, how does the Pelagos stack up since you have experience with both? Preference?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sorry but I'm not one to do comparisons. I bought my Pelagos for special occasions and wear it around the house on Sundays sometimes. 
I get much more wear from my T1 and T2. I also think they conform to my wrist better

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## motzbueddel

Was wearing my Flying Officer again today.


----------



## krpdm

Superocean Is Heritage by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## bazza.




----------



## spoonman

Birth year watch


----------



## Roadking1102

BigEye









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctarshus

My Heuer 3006 with a new Hodinkee strap










Have a great weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Something green










Instagram: ten13th


----------



## gmgSR50

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRegulator

SBDC053


----------



## warsh

Unimatic Uno!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watcher1988

ten13th said:


> Something green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: ten13th


Wauw, i like that one! What is the accuracy on you GS?


----------



## spoonman

Pulled a black leather strap off another watch to dress the Sea Dragon up.


----------



## fogbound

SKXA33









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Watcher1988 said:


> Wauw, i like that one! What is the accuracy on you GS?


Gained less than 1 second since the daylight saving fall back in Fall 2017.


----------



## bazza.

My pam 177


----------



## DVC

ten13th said:


> Gained less than 1 second since the daylight saving fall back in Fall 2017.


Wow! Amazing....


----------



## yerwol

Try not to be too jealous...


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch Free Fall

JLC DSC b-)


----------



## ctarshus

When your wife wears it better than you do...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REPPIN

Watch Free Fall said:


> JLC DSC b-)
> View attachment 12994167


OMGZ That's one of my all time favs. Beautiful


----------



## REPPIN

Watch Free Fall said:


> JLC DSC b-)
> View attachment 12994167


OMGZ That's one of my all time favs. Beautiful


----------



## harry_flashman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall

trying out an EO MN Mirage


----------



## Watch Free Fall

REPPIN said:


> OMGZ That's one of my all time favs. Beautiful


Low-key goodness :-!


----------



## miller.jj

Breitling Avenger II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DNARNA

Seiko srpa71 - Nothing fancy, but it makes me feel like getting outdoors.


----------



## umarrajs

My favorite homage:


----------



## darklight111




----------



## jester0723

Two pilots watches in this shot. Cheating a bit since it's from a few weeks ago, but thought the perspective was relevant for this thread...


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spoonman

Needed a quartz that I could just throw on and not worry about re-setting the time or winding....and wanted it to be unique/unusual. I also picked up a green one...I might be hooked!


----------



## DrGonzo

.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## cle_steve

Tool watch Wednesday


----------



## Dimitar_E

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## danyg2016

Oris Small Second Blue dial 47mm









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

My other favorite four letter independent watch brand.










Instagram: ten13th


----------



## wtma

Archimede Pilot GMT


----------



## darklight111




----------



## Dan Pierce

Marathon SAR on MN strap.
dP


----------



## DNARNA

38mm intra-matic


----------



## Nclaridge

Keeping it German

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

600..have a top day









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102

BigEye









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danyg2016

Oris Big Crown ProPilot at work!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs




----------



## ten13th

Halios Seaforth Series1 Sunburst.










Instagram: ten13th


----------



## darklight111




----------



## WantForWatches

For me it's a brand new Batman. I just picked it up from my local AD on Feb 28th, and today was only my second time wearing it. I won't bother with pics since everyone knows what it looks like. Since I wore blue & black today, I'm thinking tomorrow I'll change it up and go green dial = SARB017 Alpinist.


----------



## WantForWatches

That's funny ...Darklight just posted the very watch I was talking about. Go Alpinist!


----------



## KoolKat




----------



## motzbueddel

Starting the work week with the Guinand Flying Officer! 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111




----------



## Higs




----------



## DrGonzo

.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## eric.nielsen

Strap change change of pace for 857 utc









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TetheredToTime

Not quite sure it's here to stay, but had to check out the 2018 khaki mechanical.


----------



## ten13th

Wearing the BLUE WHALE. Read all about it here > https://tinyurl.com/ycmjq785










This thing makes all my Sinns looks puny. lol

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## nodnar

TetheredToTime said:


> Not quite sure it's here to stay, but had to check out the 2018 khaki mechanical.
> 
> View attachment 13034231
> 
> View attachment 13034233


Is the difference in glare that much, or is that just camera angle?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TetheredToTime

nodnar said:


> Is the difference in glare that much, or is that just camera angle?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Massive difference, I actually tried to minimize it in the pics. Had to stand under a tree to capture the dial in the outdoor shot. Domed sapphire with no AR and a black dial basically makes a convex mirror, doesn't help that it's next to the 556 which is flat and double coated.. polar opposites.


----------



## krpdm

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## radarcontact

Polar Explorer II









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Wearing a beauty (GS SBGH039 on Bas&Lokes) and the beast, aka Blue Whale. It's a honor to have the Blue Whale in my guardianship for the month. Blue Whale the legend born from WUS since 2012 > https://tinyurl.com/ycmjq785

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## mizzy

Oris Aquis Date Blue 2017​


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ctarshus

My Tissot back home from service










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jah

JLC for me!


----------



## DrGonzo

About as formal as I get









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave Matison

Tudor North Flag.


----------



## yerwol




----------



## bgn!

Taking a break with something a little different.

Citizen Chronomaster on one of the Erikas Originals straps.


----------



## darklight111




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimitar_E

A pop of colour 









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrGonzo

...


----------



## ten13th

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Dave Matison

Tudor North flag.


----------



## Higs




----------



## FirNaTine23

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bgn!

A Sinn by another name.


----------



## ten13th

Blue Whale on top of marshmallow held by green robot. 









Instagram: ten13th


----------



## harry_flashman

Pepsi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimitar_E

Discontinued Tissot T-Lord









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Speedy Tuesday!! 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TommyG

Stowa Marine Original on custom matte leather band by Micah.


----------



## Doulos Christos

Speedy Mittwoch b-)b-)


----------



## bgn!

Tudor Ranger for the rest of the week.


----------



## ten13th

Oh, just a quartz.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Dan Pierce

Ball Aero GMT.
dP


----------



## motzbueddel

Some SKX009 love today! 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## paulyosh




----------



## Doulos Christos

Speeding thru the week.


----------



## gmgSR50

Took a little trip to the Bahamas. Brought a 556 but this occupied my wrist most of the time.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

gmgSR50 said:


> Took a little trip to the Bahamas. Brought a 556 but this occupied my wrist most of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that B&R! The scenery ain't bad either. ;-)
dP


----------



## harry_flashman

Forums collide... double ravello shell cordovan today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts




----------



## Fantasio

Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## DrGonzo

.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos

b-)


----------



## mizzy

Tudor BlackBay S&G on probably world's finest nylon watch strap ​;-)


----------



## ten13th

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Dave Matison

Omega Aqua Terra coaxial.


----------



## spoonman

Picked up a TISSOT Heritage Visodate Seastar because I really like the metal rally bracelet (see pics here: 


http://imgur.com/Q3xiq

 ) but decided to change it up with a leather racing strap. It's like having a brand new watch!!! Funny how something so simple as switching the bracelet/strap/band can give new life to a watch, eh?


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Longines HC 41 mm black. 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Wearing the Longines HC 41 mm in black again. I really like the combination with the black and grey nato. 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Higs




----------



## janiboi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## polishammer

Korsbek


----------



## krpdm

GS SBGA111 by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## rapsac1971




----------



## Robertus

My smallest chronograph, the Breitling Chrono Cockpit. 39 mm, 46 mm length, a treat to wear.


----------



## lensgarden

Pelagos for me today!


----------



## yory88

33mm fit my small wrist




​


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## bgn!

Going with this.


----------



## Watch Free Fall

Mr. NSA, You Have Achieved Black Nato Status


----------



## City74




----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## Hoppyjr

Started the Sunday without a Sinn.....










.....but I fell back into my old ways just now.


----------



## Emg66

Hoppyjr said:


> Started the Sunday without a Sinn.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....but I fell back into my old ways just now.


Nice


----------



## Emg66

Hoppyjr said:


> Started the Sunday without a Sinn.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....but I fell back into my old ways just now.


Nice


----------



## Hoppyjr

Emg66 said:


> Nice


Thanks.


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## umarrajs

Airman today:


----------



## a_carkhuff

Picked up my first Rolex earlier this month so it's been getting most of my wrist time ever since.


----------



## Higs




----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs

a_carkhuff said:


> Picked up my first Rolex earlier this month so it's been getting most of my wrist time ever since.


Your _first_ Rolex? 
Sounds like you're planning to get a few more.


----------



## a_carkhuff

Higs said:


> Your _first_ Rolex?
> Sounds like you're planning to get a few more.


I definitely wouldn't be against it


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tick Talk

This thread needs some vintage! New to me, this 1955 Vacheron & Constantin seemed appropriate for the symphony a few nights ago...


----------



## motzbueddel

Nomos Orion Date Weiss. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

Tick Talk said:


> This thread needs some vintage! New to me, this 1955 Vacheron & Constantin seemed appropriate for the symphony a few nights ago...
> View attachment 13141891
> 
> View attachment 13141901
> View attachment 13141905


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## TheGiant

Just received today! Beautiful Oris! Unique altimeter complication and great case/strap color combination.


----------



## spoonman

Put a bead-of-rice on the Sea Dragon - not sure if this dresses it up or makes it more casual. I may try this bracelet on the 104 and see how it looks.


----------



## kb.watch

Railmaster with my unintentional reflection


----------



## kb.watch

View attachment 13147971


Railmaster with my unintentional reflection


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Marly

Vintage chronograph


----------



## mizzy

A Tudor...


----------



## warsh

My brand new Lorier










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

I feel kinda bad posting a piccy of a non Sinn on the Sinn forum but here goes with my Chris Ward C60 GMT.


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Stowa









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Gruppo Gamma










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr




----------



## Roadking1102

SKX 009 on canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28

Glycine combat 6 classic









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Guinand FO for today.









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Pelagos Lhd
Actually wondering if I might end up liking my new ezm 2 hydro so much that this could be expendable









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## yory88

Big watch for my size






​


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchesoff

Christopher Ward Slimline with a manual wind ETA 2801. A well-executed and easy-to-wear watch.


----------



## Roadking1102

SRPC49k









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elbluemen

Got this in the mail today so will be wearing for a few days but earlier in the day was a seiko pogue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Siebeck

elbluemen said:


> Got this in the mail today so will be wearing for a few days...


Beautiful and impressive lume. b-)

I changed back to my IWC Aquatimer.


PROBUS SCAFUSIA


----------



## harry_flashman

Faded red and blue madras and aluminum...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lps72pp

Just received this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Stowa









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Mechaquartz









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimitar_E

Laco Padeborn









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## spoonman

Trusty reduced triple date on suede strap.


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## Roger Beep

Mühle Glashütte Seebataillon, amazing piece of titanium!


----------



## Dimitar_E

The Bulova Moonwatch









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## elbluemen

Squale 50 atmos on a bonetto strap, great summer combo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asmetana

Speedbird III

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel

Wearing my Laco Mannheim today. 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## elbilo

Just received the DS30 this past Saturday, so it's dominating wrist time. Sorry, pic wasn't taken today.


----------



## bgn!

I got the bracelet resized finally so this will be on wrist for a while. I just wish there was a touch of lume on the dial.


----------



## krpdm

Ton-Up by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## DrGonzo

.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Gday fellas, have a good one









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## watchesoff

DaveandStu said:


> Gday fellas, have a good one


Love these. Despite the shape I imagine they're pretty comfortable on the wrist, it looks nice and flat.


----------



## DaveandStu

Lisgan said:


> Love these. Despite the shape I imagine they're pretty comfortable on the wrist, it looks nice and flat.


They are a good thing for sure imho, carved out of a single block. Though you can configure the piece differently due to the 1002, they are superb on the wrist. I have great admiration for the engineering and forethought on the 600. I highly recommend if you have access to one that you try it on your wrist. The dimensions with the hidden lugs, really is manageable for a lot of wrists. Mine 8 3/4" but fits my son Stu"s 7" wrist fine...
I really enjoy them.
All the best Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## watchesoff

Awesome, thanks! I'm going to keep an eye out for one 



DaveandStu said:


> They are a good thing for sure imho, carved out of a single block. Though you can configure the piece differently due to the 1002, they are superb on the wrist. I have great admiration for the engineering and forethought on the 600. I highly recommend if you have access to one that you try it on your wrist. The dimensions with the hidden lugs, really is manageable for a lot of wrists. Mine 8 3/4" but fits my son Stu"s 7" wrist fine...
> I really enjoy them.
> All the best Dave


----------



## warsh

Sorry, but I had to wear a Sinn...!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Today I sinned by not wearing a sinn









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rapsac1971




----------



## DrGonzo

rapsac1971 said:


> View attachment 13209727


Nice photography. My pictures never seem to do the Precista justice.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimitar_E

My yesterday's purchase 









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111




----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bgn!

Wearing a new one to me. The sweep seconds hand, dial, case, all of it really, is just mesmerizing.


----------



## jatherly

Having a Ball today.


----------



## DaveandStu

600 ploprof this morning 
Have a good one guys









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Genco

Frankly, I have worn my Sinn every day for the past month. I never thought that would happen, but it is so versatile. I work in an executive/office-like setting for most of my work and the 856 is perfect. I imagine the 556 would be as well.

So, the only change of pace watch I have been wearing is my Cartier Tank Solo (anniversary present).


----------



## ten13th

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## harry_flashman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## arogle1stus

Jax:
Ordinarily I would say it's a Sinn not to be wearing a Sinn.
But because the Oris looks so soooper on yer wrist, I'll give
you a "Pass Sinn" card!!!!
Looks awesome fellow WISer!!!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## kilo40

MKII Paradive Gen 3 on a Haveston M-1944C...


----------



## harry_flashman




----------



## Phillyvice

bgn! said:


> Wearing a new one to me. The sweep seconds hand, dial, case, all of it really, is just mesmerizing.


Is this one 36k bph?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ranonranonarat

always wearing this one when i'm not wearing my sinn.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bgn!

Phillyvice said:


> Is this one 36k bph?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, it's spring drive. Closest analog is the 8 times per second it checks the glide wheel speed, making it 28,800. But it's not your traditional mechanical escapement.


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm

Hanhart Admiral Manual by jppellet, on Flickr
Hanhart Admiral Manual by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## bgn!

Untitled by B L, on Flickr


----------



## Roger Beep

Totally hooked on this pretty thing. She's giving the UX a hard time...


----------



## darklight111




----------



## bgn!

Untitled by B L, on Flickr


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shapz

Sub 14060









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall

One's Watch: Personal, Portable, Discreet, Feel-good Machine


----------



## Watch Free Fall

Welcome, summer:


----------



## Roadking1102

Digital Tuna







today 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roger Beep

Amazing Heuer


----------



## michael_m

Almost a full moon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bgn!

Hamilton Khaki Pilot Day Date 20180625 by bgn, on Flickr


----------



## Dualmonitors

Retro







[/URL]


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## zetaplus93

Oyster Perpetual 34:


----------



## kilo40

Change to a Marathon GPM Benrus LE


----------



## Dimitar_E

My favorite Tissot on a rainy day 









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## kwill




----------



## bgn!

Stowa Marine 20180629 by bgn, on Flickr


----------



## Dualmonitors

Roulette


----------



## Dualmonitors

Summer white


----------



## zetaplus93




----------



## ten13th

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Dimitar_E

My teal Seiko 









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## kilo40

I'm not Sinning today... MKII Paradive fat bars on a C&B HD NATO


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs

Trainmaster WT today:


----------



## bgn!

I'll go back to Sinning soon.

Seiko Snowflake 20180702 by bgn, on Flickr


----------



## Bobbyha77

Old Ironside









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy

Fresh from the spa:


----------



## ceebee

One of my pre-orders before I sold all my watches 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## asmetana

14060M 2-liner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

The speedy really loves all shades

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## Roger Beep

TSAR on an MN strap by Jackostraps


----------



## Watch Free Fall

Yes, Mr. 009, I Agree With You For The Seventh Time, You Look Way Better With A Blue Nato


----------



## bgn!

Damasko DK10 20180706 by bgn, on Flickr


----------



## deepsea03

Heuer Bund on N80 Leather vintage canvas


----------



## deepsea03

double post


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## Dualmonitors

Flight!


----------



## Watch Free Fall

Yes, Mr. TSAR, You Rock The New Grey Nato Too


----------



## bgn!

Still with this. Now on a strap though since it's less sweaty feeling.

Damasko DK10 20180709 by bgn, on Flickr


----------



## SMP_DON

Sent via Teletype by Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimitar_E




----------



## HamSamich9

Stowa Flieger Classic 40 today


----------



## skinnyjay

G


----------



## bazza.

Batman all this week


----------



## zetaplus93

TGIF!


----------



## warsh

zetaplus93 said:


> TGIF!


Is that the new one??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TommyG

Out in the Mohave desert the last couple of days on a gig as a technical consultant on a film ("film" - that's what you say when you're in the biz ). I took the MKII.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## City74




----------



## consum3r

Sent from my cranium via manual interface with a tactile input device.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## bazza.

Red for me today


----------



## nodnar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy

a Tudor BlackBay S&G


----------



## kilo40

Stowa Partitio on a Haveston strap...


----------



## ten13th

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111




----------



## Roger Beep

Mühle Glashütte Seebataillon


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## DaveandStu

600..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## CGSshorty




----------



## Dualmonitors

Racing!


----------



## ten13th

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchesoff

Nodus Retrospect, has a Sinn 104 vibe about it that I enjoy.


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spoonman

Love that I can do a simple band/bracelet change and go from casual to formal and back.


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Dimitar_E

Sorry guys, but I like it 









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Searambler...









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall

JLC NSA


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## darklight111




----------



## darklight111




----------



## SMP_DON

STO FTW









Sent via Teletype by Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

Pepsi on Pepsi. 

























Instagram: ten13th


----------



## nodnar

ten13th said:


> Pepsi on Pepsi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: ten13th


I gotta ask, is that strap comfortable? Do the little stubs bother you?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

nodnar said:


> I gotta ask, is that strap comfortable? Do the little stubs bother you?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very comfortable, it is made of high-quality rubber, made by Noomoon. The holes provide lots of venting and give, unlike most rubber straps I have tried before. The stubs are only on one side of one strap which faces out.

- - - Updated - - -



nodnar said:


> I gotta ask, is that strap comfortable? Do the little stubs bother you?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very comfortable, it is made of high-quality rubber, made by Noomoon. The holes provide lots of venting and give, unlike most rubber straps I have tried before. The stubs are only on one side of one strap which faces out.


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## ten13th

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Watch Free Fall

Nice Work, Mr. Gray nato 👍


----------



## warsh

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93

My new favorite. Came in a few days ago. Apparently we got overnight shipping for free. Very nice piece, definitely a fan.

Feels very much like my old 104 proportion-wise (roughly 41mm x 12mm thick). I believe the case is 40mm, which I think is the same with the 104.

I've often wished the 104 came with a GMT/UTC complication. If they did it, perhaps it'd be something like this. Don't really need a 24-hour bezel-I feel a dive/pilot's bezel would be much more useful since I don't need to track a 3rd time zone, and I'd be more likely to need to count down or up something.

On that note, the only I would change is to make the bezel bidirectional. Yes I know this is a dive watch, but since I'm a desk diver, bidirectional bezel is much more useful on a day-to-day basis:


----------



## jaxf250

My 6.75









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Foch

Come on Sinner's if it's not a Sinn, I'm not wearing anything. 
Happy Saturday all.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mike756

Needs no introduction...


----------



## Watch Free Fall

Good Morning, Darth b-)


----------



## kilo40

Speedy Pro on a Kizzi Precision Flightgear short NASA strap...


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roger Beep

Tsar on an MN strap. Pretty comfy!


----------



## rewind




----------



## spoonman

Ya, I know I know - a rally strap on a diving watch.... but I needed to switch up the canvas strap that came on the 65 (it was too stiff and I didn't want to spend the summer breaking it in).


----------



## krpdm

IMG_2750 by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall

Welcome to the party, Mr. MN b-)


----------



## Eric_M

BB36. The 356 is off getting serviced, and separation anxiety has set in.


----------



## rewind




----------



## ten13th

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Eric_M

ten13th said:


> Instagram: ten13th


That blue and red MN strap is a gorgeous combo!


----------



## Kirns




----------



## Dimitar_E

The controversial one 









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93

Enjoying the long weekend!


----------



## kilo40

Farer Endurance on a Haveston Forecastle canvas single pass...


----------



## rewind




----------



## darklight111




----------



## warsh

Going more whimsical w my Dan Henry









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66west

Orion 1. (Micro-brand watch) Seiko movement, hand-made/assembled in small batches in Seattle






.


----------



## janiboi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy

Black Bay S&G


----------



## Dimitar_E

My 40 mm Dan Henry 1970 after 30 minutes of diving 









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## spoonman

Picked up the new Dan Henry for something smaller and more retro.


----------



## Bruno28

Sbbn033









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirns




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchProblem

Good morning from Beijing.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall

Man, Mr. MN, another win, can you ever go wrong? 😉


----------



## jam karet

#911neverforget

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA

Apparently now a collector's item! (SKX173 no longer being sold.)


----------



## Earthbound




----------



## Higs




----------



## michael_m

New arrival


----------



## Dimitar_E

My Stowa MO with silver dial.









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## ten13th

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Dimitar_E

Aerospace E79362









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## jarlleif

Rocking my Airman 18 today


----------



## nodnar

Seiko 5









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinman143

TMI WARNING!!!!

DA46 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall

Wow, amazing what a new strap can do |>


----------



## Bruno28

My first chronograph. Oris BC4









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cotcit

Very cool post! Sinn is in my list but I love seeing all the alternatives among owners. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asmetana

Timefactors PRS-1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## asmetana

Timefactors PRS-I

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs




----------



## Watch Free Fall

More MN fun b-)


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jarlleif

Watch Free Fall said:


> More MN fun b-)
> View attachment 13495221


I'm drooling looking at this. How often do you use the alarm? It seems like a really useful complication.


----------



## gmgSR50

Probably end up selling my 556 because of this one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimitar_E

My first mechanic chronograph. Bought it 10 years ago.









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall

jarlleif said:


> I'm drooling looking at this. How often do you use the alarm? It seems like a really useful complication.


:-! me too!
Usually use the alarm daily. The sound of a true mechanical alarm in this electronic age is surprising, and distinct from faux-mechanical phone ringtones, a cool sounding blast (ring) from the past.


----------



## fogbound

PRS-22 Speedbird III









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

One of them. 









Instagram: ten13th


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## DummySmacks

A bit of rain in nyc today...


----------



## DummySmacks

_


----------



## Bruno28

Heuer 01 









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Double post


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

MKII - Paradive 3.


----------



## nodnar

Other watch Wednesday for me. My Sinns are resting. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roger Beep




----------



## rewind

Big, but one of my favorites.


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## autofiend

fogbound said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice-is that the 36mm or the 40mm? I have a silver dial incoming.


----------



## fogbound

autofiend said:


> Nice-is that the 36mm or the 40mm? I have a silver dial incoming.


This is the 36

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Masse




----------



## darklight111




----------



## rewind




----------



## Watch Free Fall

New Vintage MN, making the rounds


----------



## itsajobar

gmgSR50 said:


> Probably end up selling my 556 because of this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


While I was waiting for your picture to load I guessed a black bay 36. I've been thinking of doing the same thing but ultimately I'm keeping the 556 for sentimental reasons.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

An only 13,6mm high German Chronograph


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

WIS on vacation. Still on the wrist.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmgSR50

itsajobar said:


> While I was waiting for your picture to load I guessed a black bay 36. I've been thinking of doing the same thing but ultimately I'm keeping the 556 for sentimental reasons.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Certainly can't go wrong with the 556. The BB36 is really good though. It's been my daily wear since the day I got it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## DaveandStu

5277 said:


> An only 13,6mm high German Chronograph
> View attachment 13516005


Would you mind advising the precise diameter of the crystal/dial please any further specs from you as a owner greatly appreciated..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93

Changing up the strap, color sorta matches stubby.


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## jarlleif

Orange Monster for October


----------



## Kirns




----------



## spoonman

Added this unusual ALBA to my collection of AKAs. The Mickey is printed underneath the crystal, not on the dial.


----------



## nodnar

Mechaquartz









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CSanter

I just started lurking the Sinn forum because of my recent interest to purchase a 556. I've seen a few Glycines and a Halios in this thread; both of which I own. Starting to feel like a Sinn will be my next purchase.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TACSTS

Marathon GSAR for me today.


----------



## 5277

Abolut happy and i wear Sinn watches since 1986


----------



## Moss28

Didn't set the date









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

3t=today timex time


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## DummySmacks




----------



## 5277

time teller since 1971


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## Higs




----------



## jarlleif

Not a Sinn, but it feels like one!


----------



## 5277

Time telling can be so simple


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruno28

My first Damasko.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimitar_E

Stowa MO silver dial 









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

5277 said:


> Time telling can be so simple
> View attachment 13540943


Beautiful, could you please advise the diameter of crystal/ dial only
..exc bezel and crown
Thanks Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall

Welcome, Vintage MN 👍


----------



## krpdm

SLA019 by jppellet, on Flickr

Ceramic...finally. Sapphire Crystal...ditto!


----------



## 5277

@DaveandStu
Dial only is 34mm

Today my old friend from 1969/70


----------



## 5277

sorry double


----------



## DaveandStu

5277 said:


> @DaveandStu
> Dial only is 34mm
> 
> Today my old friend from 1969/70
> View attachment 13546483


Thank you...34mm dial works well...
2 beauties you have posted!
All the best
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Other watch Wednesday, my kinda smart one









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111




----------



## Roger Beep




----------



## CSanter

Roger, beautiful watch. Any troubles going under the cuff. Also doubt my small wrist could handle that but very well put together GMT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

Another old friend from Oktober 1971,last two years they called it no Nasa.
These Speedy version was only 12,8mm high.


----------



## Roger Beep

Thank you! I does fit under the cuff, but due to the edgy bezel design and large lug-to-lug it tends to work its way out every now and then.
I don't mind because I love seeing it, but it's not a smooth and small dress watch.
My Sinn UX, which is about the same size (1 mm smaller diameter, and .6 mm less thick) hides itself a lot better.

As a reference: My wrist is 17.5 cm, but rather flat on top.


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## Willadelfia

Marathon SAR 2006 Contract. First love in the background.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs




----------



## Higs




----------



## motzbueddel

Guinand FO! 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy

Today...


----------



## CSanter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93




----------



## rewind




----------



## rfc16

Squale 1521 in blue for me


----------



## jarlleif




----------



## TACSTS

Marathon general purpose mechanical in stainless.


----------



## thrills

Speedmaster 311.30.44.50.01.002


----------



## Watch Free Fall

A new strap is a blast b-)


----------



## paulyosh

First trip out of the box in weeks; hard to wear anything but the U2 SDR...


----------



## rewind

The GXW-56BB-1J


----------



## Watch Free Fall

A Casual 009 b-)







(Seiko SKX009J, Erika's Vintage MN)


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimitar_E

Simplicity is the word 









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Other watch Wednesday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimitar_E

Presage









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirns




----------



## Watch Free Fall

How Many Times Can I Enjoy Yet Another Similar Photo Of The Same Watch? Tons 😎


----------



## Watch Free Fall

Holy Moly, Mr. SD 👍


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## Dimitar_E

Today the same as five days ago.... 









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1

Looks great on that strap


Kirns said:


> View attachment 13587237


Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimitar_E

My Laco









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirns




----------



## umarrajs




----------



## ncrockclimb

Tutima titanium.


----------



## grifball

I wore my 104 to Redbar on Monday, but today and yesterday have been for the new Seamaster I got in.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlakeA

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Drumguy

Breaking in my new Traser H3 Officer Pro.


----------



## paulyosh




----------



## tinman143

Damasks DA46


----------



## eleven pass

When not wearing my 104, it's usually the Tissot Heritage Visodate.


----------



## Kirns




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimitar_E

I like it despite all odds 









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## hendryyyy




----------



## Kirns




----------



## Doulos Christos

b-)


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CSanter

Newly acquired, I had my apprehensions about size on my small wrist but it wears great, very happy with it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs

Just landed...........finally a 'reasonably' priced Bronze GMT. Strap compliments the blue dial perfectly.
My first British watch...........Three cheers for Chris Ward!!


----------



## hendryyyy

Getting ready for the water


----------



## Dimitar_E

Less than +4 sec in 13 months... 
This I call Accuracy! 








Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jarlleif

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Me too!









Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Double post 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

jarlleif said:


> Me too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Identical twins !!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoroContrarian

umarrajs said:


> Just landed...........finally a 'reasonably' priced Bronze GMT. Strap compliments the blue dial perfectly.
> My first British watch...........Three cheers for Chris Ward!!
> 
> View attachment 13628029
> View attachment 13628031


I really like the bronze!


----------



## HoroContrarian

umarrajs said:


> Just landed...........finally a 'reasonably' priced Bronze GMT. Strap compliments the blue dial perfectly.
> My first British watch...........Three cheers for Chris Ward!!
> 
> View attachment 13628029
> View attachment 13628031


I really like the bronze!


----------



## spoonman

Sporting my Pepsi Blumo....PEPLUMO?


----------



## doowadiddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jarlleif

This vintage alarm watch I picked up on ebay. Can't find any information on the brand but it works well and I didn't pay much.


----------



## Dualmonitors




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## paulyosh

Once in a while...


----------



## paulyosh

x2


----------



## CDS

My dressy watch.


----------



## Doulos Christos

b-)


----------



## apnk




----------



## jarlleif

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bazza.

Just got hold of this Mk3 dial Double Red Sea Dweller


----------



## kamonjj

One of these


----------



## arogle1stus

Jax: 
Don't get me wrong. I'd give my eye teeth for any model Sinn watch.
Just not doable on a retiree's monthly check.
I'm a terrible photographer, but sufficeth to say I'm wearing my fave
watch (my Sun watch in fact) the Citizen Eco Zilla. Never loses time.
As a matter of fact it gained +4 Secs in 2018. Beat that other HAQ
watches!!!!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## autofiend




----------



## 5277

so pure,just time in white and an 1h chronograph in blue.
Inside full of german made technic (over 90%).

Sorry thats my dreamwatch


----------



## darklight111




----------



## Tickythebull

PO









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## CDS




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vetinari67

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What an absolutely gorgeous watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Vetinari67 said:


> What an absolutely gorgeous watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. This is one of my favorite watches.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

4000T Sharkie...have a good one guys









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

S23626J1









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tommy_boy

A BF acquisition:


----------



## vintage navitimer

OP today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoSage

Been having digital fever for the last couple of days...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vintage navitimer

Today the sbgr051










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110

The U1 is currently stood down


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jarlleif

Wearing my Guinand on a new strap today. I love the orange and red tones in the leather


----------



## Sinner_666

Wearing the trusted Seiko today:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman

Polar White Christmas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## johnwooten72

New (to me) SuperOcean II 44 - new strap on the way for it from JackFoster...


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scout

The mighty GPR.


----------



## harry_flashman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Emperor today...havgwe guys









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruno28

The large-ish to my wrist - Oris Col Moschin diver. Love the power reserve indicator









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchProblem

Man, you guys have some great watches, when you aren't wearing your Sinn'.

Here's my Fortis Marinemaster at home on the North Shore of O'ahu









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

Timex JCrew edition


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Doulos Christos

DA44 b-)


----------



## bazza.

Rolex DRSD


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoSage

A trip to car servicing with the GMT-Master II








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hendryyyy




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bear1845

Sea Wolf


----------



## schnitzerphoto

I'm primarily a Sinn guy, but the Longines Legend Diver is a key piece in my current rotation. There is still a chance that it will be replaced by a 6096.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjb616

I bought a Nimbus Grey Seaforth II at the same time I picked up my Sinn 104 ST SA W. I fell in love with the Sinn and didn't need to (nearly) white faced black bezeled watches, but I also appreciated the Seaforth. Today a Seaforth III in Abyss blue with a 12hr bezel arrived at my doorstep, so I'm wearing this, thinking about how the 104 lead me to it. Now it's time to find a new home for the Nimbus Seaforth.


----------



## 74notserpp

Eterna Super Kontiki on black isofrane.









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoSage

Handling a newborn requires something lighter and simpler.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

Damasko DA47


----------



## sennaster

Cold weather with double shirts and a jacket made me reach for the thinness of my khaki field, which coincidentally has me thinking about a 556 in the future.


----------



## phorty

5277 said:


> Damasko DA47


What strap is that on the Damasko?


----------



## phorty

tjb616 said:


> I bought a Nimbus Grey Seaforth II at the same time I picked up my Sinn 104 ST SA W. I fell in love with the Sinn and didn't need to (nearly) white faced black bezeled watches, but I also appreciated the Seaforth. Today a Seaforth III in Abyss blue with a 12hr bezel arrived at my doorstep, so I'm wearing this, thinking about how the 104 lead me to it. Now it's time to find a new home for the Nimbus Seaforth.


I enjoy a 12 hour "GMT" bezel on a diver as an alternative to buying another watch! Been wearing my SKX013 pretty often, I might prefer the mesh bracelet over the strapcode oyster.


----------



## unsub073




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall

"Are you ok? You haven't looked up for 10 minutes."
"Ha, yes, I'm lost in how much I'm enjoying this new watch, I doubt I'll move for a while yet."


----------



## mizzy

Davosa Ternos Ceramic Blue


----------



## schnitzerphoto

Longines Heritage Military COSD

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Deauville Blue


----------



## phorty

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What is that? I can't make out the brand...


----------



## phorty

Wearing my Alpinist today as I got a new strap


----------



## unsub073




----------



## Pallas79

phorty said:


> What is that? I can't make out the brand...


Looks like a Tutima FX UTC.


----------



## wkw

Pallas79 said:


> Looks like a Tutima FX UTC.


Correct. This is an old Tutima FX UTC which has been discontinued long ago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phorty

Yobokies Seiko Railmaster


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spoonman

I love the 70's retro look of the Zodiac Sea Dragon reissue, but throwing it on the two-tone bracelet makes it look like something a drug dealer in the 80's would wear....and I love it!


----------



## phorty

Doing the SKX013 on a super engineer today. Casual Friday...


----------



## rewind




----------



## harry_flashman




----------



## 74notserpp

Oris TT1 GBR









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## nfetterly

Muhle Glashutte SAR.... (sorry no pic)


----------



## harry_flashman

Choices...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bear1845

Zodiac Titanium Super Sea Wolf 53. Really dig this one.


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## paulyosh

ceebee said:


> View attachment 13818401
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Stopppppppppp!!! I've been trying like hell to talk myself out of this one...ugh!


----------



## ceebee

paulyosh said:


> Stopppppppppp!!! I've been trying like hell to talk myself out of this one...ugh!


Just do it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch Free Fall

Clean !


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kahuna

Hamilton khaki field titanium


----------



## lostboys

Rocking this PAM104, not my kind of watch









Sent from my NEO-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## unsub073




----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jarlleif

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mrpete

Whops








Just got it today, couldn't resist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall

I sure like the glowing brushed/satin finish on this case and bezel







Marathon TSAR41, Erika's Vintage MN


----------



## gregmcv




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Sinner_666

Latest acquisition:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lostboys

Took them out, wind them up and photo.. Imo a hidden seiko gem 









Sent from my NEO-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## epetrillo




----------



## 74notserpp

Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110

Because I needed waking up earlier than usual.


----------



## spoonman

Me and the missus showing off his-n-hers reduced triple dates.


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## Watch Free Fall

Lost in these details, again and again


----------



## belin

Tudor BB Metal on NATO


----------



## DrGonzo

Arrived today. I think we're going to get along just fine.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Doxa...have a good one all









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## CSanter

Watch Free Fall said:


> Lost in these details, again and again


Very elegant Speedmaster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

DrGonzo said:


> Arrived today. I think we're going to get along just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Nice, the orange pops

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnar

Aaaah, my first double post. 
(Can’t just throw in a picture cuz I’m wearing my Sinn...)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asmetana

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirns

just got this stunner


----------



## CSanter

Wanted to try a two piece on this to keep the profile as low as possible. Normally it's a nato only watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

600 Ploprof...have a top day all..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos

b-)


----------



## bazza.

My trusty old Sub LV


----------



## bgn!

Speedmaster has been on my wrist for the last week.


----------



## asmetana

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lostboys

Rocking my EZM1 today









Sent from my NEO-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## CSanter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phorty

Went with this today. Haven't worn it much since I bought it as I'm not too thrilled about the oem leather


----------



## Watch Free Fall

Nice work, Mr. Swick







Seiko SKX009J, Erika's Swick MN


----------



## phorty

Back to a Seiko for me on a Christopher Ward strap:


----------



## Kirns




----------



## unsub073




----------



## Watch Free Fall

Great to see you, Mr. NSA







JLC NSA, Erika's Swick MN


----------



## lostboys

3706 today









Sent from my NEO-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs

phorty said:


> Went with this today. Haven't worn it much since I bought it as I'm not too thrilled about the oem leather
> View attachment 13885457


Great Patina, Mate!!


----------



## umarrajs

Côte d'Azur Blue today:


----------



## harry_flashman




----------



## CSanter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob 1 Million

CSanter said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi what watch is this?


----------



## CSanter

Rob 1 Million said:


> Hi what watch is this?


Stowa TESTAF TO1 meeting the DIN 8330 requirements, Stowa and Sinn are the only two companies to have this. The Stowa TO1 is also numbered 0/1000.
Hope this answers your questions

-Chad


----------



## Rob 1 Million

CSanter said:


> Stowa TESTAF TO1 meeting the DIN 8330 requirements, Stowa and Sinn are the only two companies to have this. The Stowa TO1 is also numbered 0/1000.
> Hope this answers your questions
> 
> -Chad


Thanks Chad, probably not an affordable alternative to a Sinn 551 / Damasko DS30 then , the search continues....


----------



## Watch Free Fall

No, you rock, Mr. 009







Seiko SKX009J, Erika's Vintage MN


----------



## Watch Free Fall

Looking good, Mr. TSAR







Marathon TSAR41, Erika's Vintage MN


----------



## nodnar

Rob 1 Million said:


> Thanks Chad, probably not an affordable alternative to a Sinn 551 / Damasko DS30 then , the search continues....


Maybe not affordable, but not double either I think.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryden




----------



## DaveandStu

Emperor Tuna...have a top day all









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## CSanter

nodnar said:


> Maybe not affordable, but not double either I think.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A nice condition one just sold online auction site for $930. So they aren't far off brand new prices of DS30. And used prices of 556i.

I recently sold my ds30 beautiful watch, but couldn't pass up the TESTAF.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimeTime0099

Gen III Seaforth.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phorty

PrimeTime0099 said:


> Gen III Seaforth.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are cool


----------



## belin

Lots of cool watches


----------



## hendryyyy

Such an underrated brand.


----------



## Bear1845

Titanium Zodiac Sea Wolf


----------



## Bear1845

And this one...coming from Rob at Topper tomorrow. I couldn't get or find any actual pictures of this watch other than the stock pictures anywhere and Rob came through today with these.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoSage

Having a newborn at home, I find myself wearing this more and more to time the bottle warmer and avoid scratching him with metal bracelet on my 103st... 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doowadiddy

ChronoSage said:


> Having a newborn at home, I find myself wearing this more and more to time the bottle warmer and avoid scratching him with metal bracelet on my 103st...
> View attachment 13921061
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The scratches will add personality and be memories both in years to come.....
/S

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## motzbueddel

Guinand FO 24 Hours 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoSage

doowadiddy said:


> The scratches will add personality and be memories both in years to come.....
> /S
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Dude, I mean I don't want the metal bracelet to scratch my bub... not the other way around 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heebs

ChronoSage said:


> Dude, I mean I don't want the metal bracelet to scratch my bub... not the other way around
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You'll be taking wrist shots together in no time!

Week and a half old: 









Couple more:


----------



## doowadiddy

ChronoSage said:


> Dude, I mean I don't want the metal bracelet to scratch my bub... not the other way around
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what I meant! Chicks dig scars he'll thank you when he's older 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## arogle1stus

Jax:
Wearing 38 watches in rotation that aren't a Sinn
What I DO wish I was wearing is a Sinn 104.

I wish I may, I wish I might, have the wish I wish
tonite.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## CSanter

Homemade French toast and some german goodness

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus

Jax:
Wearing 38 watches in rotation takes about a month and a half. Unless I wear one of them more than one
day in a row. March 1st will be a pain. Resetting all my collection that aren't digitals. Downside of having a 28
watch collection. But it keeps me off the street at least!!!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Sinner_666

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lostboys

Daytona for me today









Sent from my NEO-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lostboys

Not wearing, but admiring..









Sent from my NEO-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirns

It's my Zenith Captain's turn today


----------



## spoonman

I thought I'd make one of my Zodiac Sea Dragons more "sporty". I don't know if this suede strap is too matchy-matchy, but I'm thinking I have a new weekend casual timepiece.


----------



## DaveandStu

600 T-Graph....but I'm stinging to put a Sinn back on..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## Sinner_666

It's turtle Saturday:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pallas79




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sinner_666

Sorry about the frequent turtle photos but I have to show off that lume from last night 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lostboys

Rocking this now









Sent from my NEO-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## warsh

My Rado









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gruely




----------



## warsh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nm7273




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

600 Ploprof









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp

Pioneer One LE









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LARufCTR

Ham's 38mm Chrono answer to the 356  Lovely little piece and that 7750 keeps crazy good time...+2/sec day...this is my second one!


----------



## texastom

Sorta cheating here. I started with a 556 that is still in the honeymoon phase, but a new to me Momentum with full lume dial arrived, so I had to try it out.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jarlleif

Chose my dress clothes colors to match the watch!


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jarlleif

Rocking my amazing Guinand today


----------



## DaveandStu

Have a good one all
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## X-Factor

Typically if I'm not wearing my Sinn it's my Steinhart Ocean Titanium 500 GMT.


----------



## 74notserpp

Fortis Good Friday here









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

MKII Nassau...


----------



## soaking.fused




----------



## Higs




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Have a good one guys..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

36000bph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jarlleif

My adored Guinand!


----------



## WOXOF

My first automatic watch. I don't where it as much as I used too, but the sentimental value is there. I think Orient has a great bang for the buck as well considering the finish quality.









Sent from my SM-J337V using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28

Wore this but only for a few minutes 









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111




----------



## Kirns




----------



## American Jedi

Gonna give the JLC NSA Incursion some wrist time today.


----------



## mconlonx

I'm traveling, which should.be a perfect opportunity to utilize the 12hr bezel on the 6068, but the utility Seiko SBQJ017 got the nod. With the jumping hour hand set feature, and not being quite as dear to me as the Sinn, it will be only onlywatch through the weekend.

Set for Seattle time, GMT is still on EST, without disturbing the minute hand. I do love Seiko's 8f56 movement and think the SBQJ series is the most elegant, best looking use of it.


----------



## 74notserpp

Can't take this one off at the moment. 









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28

Finally a day nice enough to get some stuff done in the yard









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

You can love Sinn and this ;o)


----------



## HamSamich9

38mm Christopher Ward C60 Trident MkII


----------



## Maddog1970

Vacation on the stormy west coast of Vancouver island, Ucluelet.....seems like the perfect place for DLC Royal Marine Comando Citizen Land....eco-Drive, 300m WR, Titanium.....pretty much unstoppable....


----------



## City74




----------



## BigFatFred

Mk XVI


----------



## jaxf250

TGIF









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

5513 - on Tropic Rally...


----------



## Fastandold

I like this. Have a 104 in green that's still new in it's box, but I can't shake off this lovely Orient.


----------



## gaopa

I'm wearing my Tutima.


----------



## Bear1845

90's!


----------



## Fastandold

The lume on these is well known for setting fire to shirtsleeves!


----------



## HamSamich9

Another German favorite. The Stowa Flieger


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adeutsch

Sea Dweller 4000


----------



## mconlonx

Seiko, in rotation.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## KoolKat




----------



## Fastandold

Hamtun H1 Ghost


----------



## nodnar

(Please don't throw me out of the club)
Bought this to walk/run with while watching my heart rate, but finding it on my wrist much more than expected. Hope it's just a new watch thing...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Got some sun happening at last.
.have a good one all









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

black and white rendition by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bear1845

My favorite.


----------



## American Jedi

JLC DSC


----------



## spoonman

Swithin' it up with a Bond on a brown leather NATO.


----------



## ChronoSage

The one I'd strap to my wrist in event of a zombie apocalypse...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Still holds its own I reckon...have a good one fellas
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

My wabied MM300










Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Bear1845

Two-tone sea wolf.


----------



## darklight111




----------



## Moss28

Gshock









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoSage

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

The "other" dark side of the moon.....black Bulova moon watch....


----------



## American Jedi

JLC NSA Incursion


----------



## mconlonx

If I have to explain it to you, you wouldn't understand...


----------



## centurionavre

The perfect NATO strap to go with this piece.

Cheers!








Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoSage

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28

SMPc









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## f2002q

Breitling Cockpit B50


----------



## Bear1845

This one has held up great. My largest watch. Very accurate too.


----------



## michael_m




----------



## redmy




----------



## eblackmo

Another German independent....


----------



## ChronoSage

Oris Aquis Clean Ocean








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfc16

Black Bay Blue on bracelet.


----------



## eblackmo

Going Japanese with the snowflake


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

Something up to the task:


----------



## ChronoSage

Oris Aquis Clean Ocean LE








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## eblackmo

Yet another German independent....


----------



## 74notserpp

Sawtooth today









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo

Another German independent.....


----------



## jarlleif

Hey, I've got another German independent too!


----------



## American Jedi

JLC DSC


----------



## Sgruschkus

Certina Ph200M


----------



## MaxPeck

My trusty Lorier Neptun (V2)


----------



## MaxPeck

My trusty Lorier Neptune (V2)

View attachment 14299207


----------



## MaxPeck

Not sure why that got posted twice. Sorry guys!


----------



## Jay46




----------



## Moss28

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## missalaire




----------



## Jay46




----------



## Scout

My modded low-profile Casio.:-d


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## ChronoSage

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Doxa









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

A bash around option on a Haveston:


----------



## duc

I'll be at less bash-like behavior today. This is still a stout looker.


----------



## shms59

Apollo 11 Launch Date-









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## unsub073




----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

Down a Diapal....up a Tudor...what a hobby


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRegulator

SBDC053


----------



## 74notserpp

SBDC021 xxx/400 back from service









Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## duc




----------



## Johnjm

I want to be a fellow... soon


----------



## Brekel

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Brekel

unsub073 said:


> View attachment 14334513


That's a beauty! What's the reference?

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

Titanium case and bracelet? Check.
Recessed pushers? Check.
Powered by a Valjoux 7750? Check.
Sinn EZM 10? No.










IWC Porsche Design Titan chronograph, circa 1982. And 1989. And 1992. From the Germans-speaking area of Switzerland, and with a German day wheel. As an English-speaking American, I am amused at the abbreviation for Tuesday in German (Dienstag). DIE!
Converted by IWC in 2001, the 1982 dial, movement and (of all things) crystal were put into a 1989 case, and a 1992 bracelet was attached.
My Sinn EZM 10 is technically far superior to this, but the IWC Titan remains my favorite of all my watches.


----------



## zetaplus93

Enjoying the great outdoors:


----------



## arvinsign_nyc

Rado Rattrapante COSC! Happy Sunday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

Seiko Tank chrono with 7016 movement. Automatic, day-date, column wheel, vertical clutch, flyback function, all for a decidedly non-Swiss (or even German) price.


----------



## 41Mets

Triton subphotique









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## arvinsign_nyc

B&R GMT










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JackAction

jam karet said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


God I miss my AP2. The only car I regret selling.


----------



## jam karet

JackAction said:


> God I miss my AP2. The only car I regret selling.


Go get it back...don't worry I'll wait.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JackAction

jam karet said:


> Go get it back...don't worry I'll wait.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm afraid you might get old waiting . Prices have went up to the point of looking into lotus Elise .


----------



## JackAction

jam karet said:


> Go get it back...don't worry I'll wait.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm afraid you might get old waiting . Prices have went up to the point of lotus Elise .


----------



## michael_m




----------



## duc

I keep coming back to this one:


----------



## sstarbuck68

While waiting for a strap for my U1 Pro, this'll do!


----------



## ck716

duc said:


> I keep coming back to this one:
> 
> View attachment 14417133


That's really nice.

Wearing my trusty g-shock. Just so light and comfortable.


----------



## ChronoSage

Oris Aquis Clean Ocean

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoSage

Seiko PADI Mini Turtle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx

Seiko SBQJ017


----------



## arvinsign_nyc

Rado Chronometer "Rattrapante"









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wintershade

Lange 1 Moonphase


----------



## mconlonx

Wow, that ALS...

Something a tad more downscale:


----------



## Dennis Parris

Casio F-91W. Is there anyone who doesn't like this watch? A total pleasure to wear. I smile every time I look at it.


----------



## bazza.

Just picked this up today


----------



## michael_m




----------



## Spring-Diver

Friday's choice 












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## arvinsign_nyc

Happy Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoSage

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Spring-Diver

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## arvinsign_nyc

Another MM300 here!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simonp67

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## simonp67

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dennis Parris

Dan Pierce said:


> dP


Now THAT is stunning. Some Tudors look more like the Rolex models they reference. This one has entirely its own character. What a masterpiece of design. It reminds me of an old Rolls-Royce.


----------



## DIL

Rocking my Tutima today.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sstarbuck68

Pinion Atom from my BR-O Piers Berry's company. Awesome little watch and probably the nicest and most bespoke packaging and presentation of any watch I've ever bought. Loving it!


----------



## darklight111




----------



## bazza.

Just hold of this Spinnaker bronze watch and have to say I like it


----------



## duc

Prepping for my homecoming tomorrow:


----------



## DIL

Sinn's cousin.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## arvinsign_nyc

Longines!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx

NTH Amphion Commando


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer70

GS sbgx337 then a Sinn 903


----------



## jgmvm2087

Oris Aquis Clipperton... one of my go tos when not wearing my 857!


----------



## arvinsign_nyc

Rattrapante for today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TACSTS

Marathon SAR


----------



## zetaplus93




----------



## WOXOF

Snow came a little too early









Sent from my SM-J337V using Tapatalk


----------



## spoonman

Inspired by OUaTiH and the bullhead on bund sported by Pitt.


----------



## srs1286




----------



## heebs

Change of pace. Trying out some colour.


----------



## darklight111




----------



## spoonman

Modded my Monster to be a right-handed watch. Before and after pics here:


http://imgur.com/nM7715q


----------



## ottertail

Tisell sub homage today


----------



## ottertail

Tisell sub homage today
View attachment 14532559


----------



## sstarbuck68

A classic...


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arvinsign_nyc

For a change...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Seamaster..have a top day 
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## bazza.




----------



## sstarbuck68

Zulu!!!


----------



## arvinsign_nyc

Oris Classic Date










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bazza.

Just got this yesterday really like it's a 600m GMT diver


----------



## jhwarthog

Was a Panerai day for me









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## arvinsign_nyc

Seiko MM300 for today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

Headed for camp after work. Sporting a basher-piece on a custom Yellowdog strap (rubber NATO with the flappy piece deleted and sized for me).


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EpsteinBarr

GS


----------



## michael_m




----------



## bazza.

Something difference


----------



## spoonman

Just goes to show what a strap change can do. I put this watch up for trade, but then threw it on a rally strap and now I'm thinking it's back in the rotation.


----------



## sstarbuck68

Rainy day in Central Texas...


----------



## Batchelor22

Wearing a rare classic, I often forget how light and comfortable this one is.


----------



## Dimitar_E

My new piece 









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## arvinsign_nyc

B&R for today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## Kahuna

Tissot Seastar


----------



## michael_m




----------



## spoonman

The colours of the 65 match my shirt perfectly.


----------



## Bonzodog

This one today.


----------



## Bonzodog

This one today.
View attachment 14604865


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## Bonzodog

Another Oris


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## fiddlahhh

My Seiko mod on this relaxed Sunday


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## duc

Another nasty working Saturday. I know its hard to tell, but trust me, its all uphill from here:


----------



## duc

Two days in a row for the ducster. C'mon team, time to step up:


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Kahuna

.


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## duc

Two days in a row actually (so two snaps):


----------



## TaTaToothy

Tudor Thursday


----------



## born_sinner

Grand Seiko SBGX263


----------



## taildraggerpilot

We are wearing our Omega SMP's


----------



## Apothecurious

Bonzodog said:


> View attachment 14617261


How are you liking the DS30? That is one of the watches I have been seriously looking at lately (love the green accents!)


----------



## Jrsaleh

Bremont s500


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## duc

O&W on a new vintage bracelet (Forstner). Brings on a real vintage vibe:


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## spoonman

I think the Triple date really compliments this retro looking shirt.


----------



## duc

Supercharged SKX:


----------



## mattconeill

duc said:


> Supercharged SKX:
> 
> View attachment 14684471


Nice mod!


----------



## duc

mattconeill said:


> Nice mod!


Under the hood beats an NE15 and it has drilled lugs with a sapphire crystal. I really should wear this more or move it out.


----------



## spoonman

The other triple date.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93

Nice day to be on the slopes!


----------



## Spring-Diver

PADI 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

Happy snap with a new phone. Awesome clarity:


----------



## darklight111




----------



## UOhrli

Christmas: Time for a JP-only GS


----------



## asrar.merchant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## hendryyyy




----------



## deepsea03

233


----------



## duc

O&W ID-3066 from WWW on Forstner bracelet:


----------



## exc-hulk




----------



## simonp67

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CFK-OB

GP









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## UOhrli

Kiss the frog....


----------



## duc

Good morning team. The blingiest thing in my box. Be thankful I don't have it on the bracelet:


----------



## deepsea03

14060M


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## arvinsign_nyc

Rado for today. Split second chronograph Chronometer.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hendryyyy




----------



## spoonman

A couple of pepsis in a row!


----------



## fastenerhouse

Seiko >>


----------



## Airlyss

Skx 007


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dalstott




----------



## Moss28




----------



## arvinsign_nyc

The Man on the Moon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dalstott

Pepsi Bezel


----------



## dalstott

DUP DC


----------



## Flighty7T34

This week's rotation (I switch watches every week on a Saturday) is a new to me Baltic Aquascaphe which is made in France.
A nice diver with a very minimalized bezel and the stock bracelet. I will be putting on a leather strap some time this week.
The inner bezel ring pays homage to the Sinn 103 and 104 as it can "Glow or Reflect" in the correct light (over the shoulder).
The arabic 12 gives it a slight military feeling and the 3 6 and 9 markers are recessed, a nice touch. So far I just feel comfortable with this time piece.
It measures 39.5mm across the bezel. I am intrigued by the dark blue face and period lume feel. A pretty high quality piece IMHO.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy

M-G today:


----------



## Flighty7T34

So, the watch in this week's collection rotation is the remarkable and extremely accurate Certina DS-2 1888 Flyback Precidrive chronometer. This picture shows the split second feature of the chronograph with the 2 second hands (one in red the other in white, when not doing splits the two second hands act as one with only the red showing). This watch is not an automatic but rather a quartz movement. The watch is on an Origin Works tan leather stitched strap in 22mm. Great lume and a nice wearing timepiece. One of my favorites in the collection. Love it and it is to me like a larger and more complex Omega Speedmaster Moonwatch at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## red1108nyc

Got my Big Block on today


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonzodog

Squale 1521


----------



## longstride

Seiko 6105-8119.


----------



## WatchObsession




----------



## jarlleif

I usually don't like wearing my nicer watches when I ride. But that is kinda nice cause it gives me the opportunity to bust out this classic that got me into mechanicals.


----------



## mrj007

I just bought a Sinn 3006 so I think I’ll be wearing that for a while. But usually I just grab one from the drawer.


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## duc

Had this on yesterday to alert me when my 30 minute presentation should conclude. It is a real conversation starter when the alarm goes off. I'll stick with it today:


----------



## Moss28




----------



## fastenerhouse

Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs




----------



## lacticacidjunky

My white 104 is a keeper. So is this one.


----------



## duc

Just arrived, with special box. A keeper!









View attachment 14846147


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos

b-)


----------



## duc

Afternoon watch swap. I went for an homage nod to the Military Type IV with the CWC MOD strap on this O&W ID-3066:


----------



## deepsea03

Mido Ocean Star Tribute


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## deepsea03

SM300MC


----------



## duc

Good morning:


----------



## fastenerhouse

Zeno diver >>









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## polishammer

It's a Seal week...


----------



## polishammer

Now a Seal weekend. 🙂


----------



## Dan Pierce

The newest.
dP


----------



## Bama214

Seamaster titanium and ceramic


----------



## emiTstI

I feel like I'm cheating on my EZM 13 ..!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ocieb




----------



## dmukherjee18




----------



## MDF

Omega!









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

Last night and today:


----------



## MDF

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

SKX feeling a little neglected these days:


----------



## duc

Back on the road (Monaca, PA):


----------



## Camguy




----------



## emiTstI

What other divers aspire to be ...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OedipusFlex

emiTstI said:


> What other divers aspire to be ...
> View attachment 14926173
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, unless im missing something that is def a sinn


----------



## Doulos Christos

LRRP


----------



## emiTstI

OedipusFlex said:


> Yeah, unless im missing something that is def a sinn


Correct. Missed the "... that's not a Sinn" part of the lead in. But at least the pic behind the Sinn is not of a Sinn! Consolation points??


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse

Helson Sharkmaster >>









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mugsy40

Oris Titan 300M


----------



## Doulos Christos

b-)


----------



## evvignes

JLC Reverso Ultra Thin Tribute to 1931 on Casa Fagliano.















I do enjoy my U1.


----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos

Little bit of Sinn on an MKII LRRP


----------



## duc

Again. One of my favorites:


----------



## fastenerhouse

Still wearing this one >>









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Doulos Christos

b-)


----------



## duc

I know I posted earlier with a Sinn, but this strap just came in. It was made by Aaron Tan of Singapore. He does terrific work, fast. It looks better in person than in my photos:


----------



## polishammer

Almost 10:30PM and just finished COVID19 response plan so we can stay in operation and protect our team. Stupid CoroanaVirus!
JSAR time 🙂


----------



## arquitron

Not wearing this one today... but I wish!









Ressence Type2


----------



## bazza.

Cant get enough of this watch my Laco Memmingen


----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## red1108nyc




----------



## arquitron

Christopher Ward C60 Trident Titanium Pro 600. Happy Friday!


----------



## zetaplus93

red1108nyc said:


>


Beautiful chronos!


----------



## Batchelor22

A German cousin?


----------



## Batchelor22

A German cousin?


----------



## customlegend

Saturday wear


----------



## Dan Pierce

Blue lume of Kentucky............
dP


----------



## zetaplus93

Dan Pierce said:


> Blue lume of Kentucky............
> dP


Beautiful! Really hoping Tudor comes out with a smaller (39mm?) version like they've done with the BB58.


----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

6 days since last update of this thread. Everyone must be Sinning all the time:


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## fastenerhouse

A modded Seiko. 









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Fortis










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse

Helson on a mesh.


----------



## duc

Not quite a Sinn, but very up to the task:


----------



## duc

O&W on my favorite Toxic NATO (Rifle Green with flappy part deleted):


----------



## elbilo

Lately I've been drawn to the subtle pop of color on these two:


----------



## duc

Working from home, waiting to be called up by NASA. When they call, I'm ready:


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

Back in the office:


----------



## pensinpictures




----------



## duc




----------



## Docrwm




----------



## BurninTheDayAway

Oceanus again today. I had originally bought this watch specifically for travel but lately I just can't seem to take it off!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse

Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TACSTS

The OG monster. I hadn't pulled this out in a couple years.


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## duc

Tough call following that Marathon!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pmnealhsd

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I love the "10" marker.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Pmnealhsd said:


> I love the "10" marker.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes, me too. Believe the designer ran out of ideas....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## duc

From when I was deep into SKXs, an upgraded version:


----------



## duc

Dusted off a CW C65 hand wind I can't bring myself to part with, even if it barely gets worn.


----------



## Higs




----------



## polishammer




----------



## duc

Rise and shine team:

























Edit: Forgive the incorrect date.


----------



## fastenerhouse

Omega SHOM. 









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonzodog

Got jobs around the house today,so a beater.


----------



## Higs




----------



## duc

Maybe it's just my computer, but I can never see the Higs photos. Anyone else have that problem?


----------



## Bonzodog

duc said:


> Maybe it's just my computer, but I can never see the Higs photos. Anyone else have that problem?


Nothing showing for me either,and for some reason my images are upside down.


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## duc

Good morning. For today:


----------



## jarlleif

My Glycine doesn't get much wrist time, but I still really appreciate the unique 24h design. Helps me keep track of family overseas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## custodes




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Higs




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry M.




----------



## fastenerhouse

>>









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

Good morning team. Wearing something equally stout in the office. Who knows, I might have to repel a hoard.









Strange coloring. The hands on this baby are not yellow, they are orange. Must be due to using a flash.

Edit: No flash:


----------



## quantoid

Marathon GPM re-issue.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonzodog

My rough and tumble watch.


----------



## Higs




----------



## fastenerhouse

😊


----------



## army scope jockey

Rolex 5513.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## SMP_DON

G









Sent By Teletype via Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

After 17 months of only wearing an Apple Watch and selling all my other watches. This just arrived yesterday 5/27










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Terry M.




----------



## Avidrider




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93

It's been a while:


----------



## WOXOF

Some days you just can't risk damaging a nicer watch, even though a Sinn could probably handle it.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flighty7T34

The new Baltic Aquascaphe Bronze in blue face with antique lume... on Harween antique strap... 200M... no complications ... no date... 
really nice feel and fit... needs to get worn to develop patina...


----------



## jarlleif

Damasko. A different tough tool watch today ;-)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EODArmy

Explorer II


----------



## duc

Good afternoon:


----------



## nimzotech

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdev




----------



## Higs




----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## duc

Old SKX with new Steinhart bracelet (20mm). If you aren't afraid of some drilling, you can make it all fit with a set of 22mm endlinks from Watchgekko. The center link they supply has to be drilled out to mate with the Steinhart bracelet. It's not hard, but you have to be patient. Anyhow, I've tried the Strapcode and Uncle Seiko Oysters and Presidente'. IMO they make the watch too large. I think this is just right:

















If you're interested, I'll post a couple more pics in the SKX thread over at F21


----------



## tuphan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## army scope jockey

1995 turn o graph. Year I graduated medical school and came on active duty.

Seems to go well with OD green









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

army scope jockey said:


> 1995 turn o graph. Year I graduated medical school and came on active duty.
> 
> Seems to go well with OD green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Proper!


----------



## bdev




----------



## army scope jockey

Shades of Steve Mc Queen.


----------



## Higs




----------



## wkw

army scope jockey said:


> 1995 turn o graph. Year I graduated medical school and came on active duty.
> 
> Seems to go well with OD green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Nice TOG.

My 1998 says hi










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## army scope jockey

1630 Circa 1978









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs




----------



## zetaplus93

Hope to explore somewhere other than my backyard soon!


----------



## army scope jockey

J Bianchi. Good enough for the French navy








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## bdev




----------



## polishammer

Ennebi time today


----------



## Higs




----------



## fastenerhouse

This is one huge fellow ~ 45 mm side to side, 55 mm lug to lug. 









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nimzotech

Early 70's vintage Omega Geneve.
Very pleasing and understated watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

Nice watch.
What year is the explorer from ?


----------



## nimzotech

duc said:


> Maybe it's just my computer, but I can never see the Higs photos. Anyone else have that problem?


Knives and busty nudes?


----------



## nimzotech

Flighty7T34 said:


> This week's rotation (I switch watches every week on a Saturday) is a new to me Baltic Aquascaphe which is made in France...


Nice watch but to be exact it was "assembled"; Not made in France - per the manufactures description.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

nimzotech said:


> Knives and busty nudes?


Can't be. I have no problem seeing thoseb-)


----------



## carlhaluss

I do like a bit of variety! From my U1 yesterday to the JLC Reverso Classique Small Seconds:


----------



## nimzotech

carlhaluss said:


> I do like a bit of variety! From my U1 yesterday to the JLC Reverso Classique Small Seconds:


Magnificent pieces the one above is especially grandiose in more than one sense 

I Sinn, therefore I am.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## nimzotech

I Sinn, therefore I am.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## fastenerhouse




----------



## duc

2254.50 on Zealande:


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## simonp67

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## custodes

View attachment 15334067
View attachment 15334067


----------



## custodes




----------



## bazza.




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse

Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## fastenerhouse




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bdev




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Ancebl




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MJM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## backpacker1040

Today, my Tag Heuer 01 Skeleton...


----------



## fastenerhouse




----------



## hendryyyy

Seiko 💚


----------



## Higs




----------



## neilwatch

Ball Skindiver


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WOXOF

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knoc




----------



## shms59

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## polishammer

Ennebi


----------



## JacobC

Raketa










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

Good morning team! Back to Mr. Durable today:


----------



## nimzotech

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## fastenerhouse

SRPE53K1 >>


----------



## nimzotech

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shyong

Stowa Flieger 40mm


----------



## duc

Good morning team! Dusted off the O&W today.

Question for the WIS crowd. The caseback of this is engraved ID3066. If you search for O&W ID3066 on line, there are several different watches that show up. Does anyone have any insight into why that is true? This watch has also been referred to as a Mirage. Either way, I like it and should wear it more often.


----------



## JacobC

Wearing my Nomos testing out camping gear.


----------



## bdev

Wearing my Hamilton Khaki Mechanical on a Colareb leather strap.


----------



## duc

Day two of an annual recertification audit for one of the company industry certs. Day one was a bit predictable. After 24 years of doing these things, they should all be predictable, now that I think about it. Nevertheless, style and durability are still needed to bash my way to the finish line:


----------



## bdev

Today it's my "el cheapo" Bertucci.


----------



## Gprog

Citizen Walter Wolf


----------



## duc

The audit is behind us (and was successful due to excellent team work): I'm in relaxed mode today.

MKII - Cruxible:


----------



## bazza.

My new Seiko Marine Master 300 SLA023


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## bdev

My Glycine Double Twelve


----------



## SMP_DON

Grab n Go!









Sent By Teletype via Tapatalk


----------



## polishammer

Still rocking the Ennebi. It has been on my wrist for a while now...


----------



## Commandercody66

Speedy Sapphire Sandwich on a Hirsch Rally Strap.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Flighty7T34

My 1998 Omega Speedmaster MK40 Day Date.... ever so SINN like with Lemania Automatic Movement. 9 Complications... on Omega strap with clasp. 39mm fits any wrist.


----------



## bdev




----------



## Gprog




----------



## Higs




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## emiTstI

Blancpain Leman Flyback

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Flighty7T34

In this week's rotation is a Hamilton Kahki Field Automatic with green face on a nice rustic brown Colareb Italian antique strap. Very SINN-like with sapphire crystal and case back... a real nice thin watch with good lume.


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## bdev

Doing some yard work so it's my Bertucci beater.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimitar_E

Smiths Air Ministry for today 
















Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech




----------



## DaveandStu

Good day to all..









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## kritameth




----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## bdev




----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## artus




----------



## army scope jockey

Tudor big block









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

Blu bois!


----------



## spoonman

I'm sporting my YETI (aka Snow Monster). I switched out dial, chapter ring and hands, then took all the paint off a bead blasted Monster.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Flighty7T34

My trusty Omega Seamaster 2254.50 41mm Professional 300 on Bracelet.... Sword Hands with date... thin and classic... automatic... from about 2007 or so... +1sec per day on Timegrapher.... seconds hand just "sweeps" along...


----------



## ebtromba

Speedy with the boss









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bear1845




----------



## UOhrli

Panerai......


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs




----------



## Flighty7T34

Today its my Seamaster Americas Cup Chronograph on SINN black leather antique band with red side stitch.


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bear1845

Oldie but goodie


----------



## simonp67

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## duc

It's cool to see the subtle differences between flash and no flash images:


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## magpie215

My very first Sinn (a U1) is in the post and on its way to me. 
Whilst I'm patiently waiting I'm wearing my Monster/strapcode combo.


----------



## machlo




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## MacA

Laco ULM


----------



## DaveandStu

Gday fellas..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

Good morning team:


----------



## fastenerhouse

Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## emiTstI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

My other chrono.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimitar_E

Well, just a homage this time 









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## bdev




----------



## kevinski410




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Flighty7T34

Omega Speedmaster Racing, blue dial that turns black at certain angles... very precise time keeper.


----------



## Dimitar_E

My new baby  
Captain Willard 2020 reissue









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## bdev




----------



## Gprog




----------



## eblackmo




----------



## magpie215

Just swapped out the U1 for the Sarb.


----------



## polishammer

Kobold Seal


----------



## artus




----------



## Higs




----------



## bazza.

My 34 year old Seiko 7C43-7010


----------



## franksf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## magpie215




----------



## DaveandStu

ceebee said:


> View attachment 15479744
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Great white Chris!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

My yellow fella..
All the best
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

DaveandStu said:


> Great white Chris!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Thanks Dave
I just sold it. Great looking watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaveandStu

ceebee said:


> Thanks Dave
> I just sold it. Great looking watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You really keep them rolling mate in top knick!!
Good purchase for buyer

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee




----------



## webster126

C. Ward C65 Trident along side the 356


----------



## simonp67

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaveandStu

Seamaster..top day all!
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Flighty7T34

The incredible Certina Precidrive DS-2 Flyback Chronograph... shown with the split red and white chrono seconds visible for split timings... The red plunger at the 10 flies the red ahead to catch the white Seconds hand. Has the Omega Speedmaster feel and look with the Tachy ring... has a sapphire back. Great lume. A real sleeper and incredibly accurate. Has earned a full time slot in my rotation....


----------



## djgallo




----------



## djpharoah




----------



## nimzotech

Hello !
Gotta change the date on the Max Bill - waiting for 5pm.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

All the best fellas..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Flighty7T34

Newly arrived from the WatchBuys LNIB sale... my Fortis Flieger Professional Chronograph on a 20mm House of Straps Antique Side Stitched Horween chromexel strap. 42mm, with day date. Sapphire back. Lemania 7750 movement. Great lume. Reminds me of the Sinn 900 Flieger...


----------



## Dimitar_E

On my new strap 









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nimzotech

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Love the non Sinn ;-).
Lovely piece nonetheless.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## nimzotech

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## fskywalker

nimzotech said:


> Love the non Sinn ;-).
> Lovely piece nonetheless.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


Oops..... 

Is this ok then ? 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nimzotech

fskywalker said:


> Oops.....
> 
> Is this ok?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Now that's a gorgeous Tudor. The pictured Pelagos has the cleanest design aesthetics and is very pleasing to the eye. Yum!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## mitchjrj

fskywalker said:


> Oops.....
> 
> Is this ok then ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


So, so great.

I see you opted for the no-crystal configuration.


----------



## fskywalker

nimzotech said:


> Now that's a gorgeous Tudor. The pictured Pelagos has the cleanest design aesthetics and is very pleasing to the eye. Yum!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.





mitchjrj said:


> So, so great.
> 
> I see you opted for the no-crystal configuration.


Thanks!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dimitar_E

But still on a Sinn strap 









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

A 'chrono' to help remind me of the 356 I regretfully sold.


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dan Pierce

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Following the lead of my friend.
dP


----------



## Higs




----------



## dshin525




----------



## Lifer24

Tudor Pelagos 2 liner.


----------



## alweisenberger

Jax said:


> All of us on this forum love our Sinns. My 103 and 756 are my most worn watches, yet sometimes I feel like wearing something different. Among fans of Sinn, what are the other watches you wear that you like just as much as your Sinns?
> 
> I thought that since most of us on here have similar taste, this might give us a good idea of other watch brands / models to check out.
> 
> I'll start: Oris Divers Sixty Five.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


very nice! i tried one of those on back in the day, really liked how it fit, i'm sure i'll buy one some day


----------



## alweisenberger

dshin525 said:


>


that white strap looks great!


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## simonp67

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaveandStu

Top day all..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Lifer24

Doxa 1000T


----------



## magpie215

Archive picture because weather....but with Halloween just around the corner it has to be a Monster right?


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

Hamilton Khaki Field Auto Day/Date 42mm 70505733 on a Watch Steward Original series.


----------



## MacA

Modded Seiko today


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nimzotech

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nimzotech

Keep coming back to this vintage 1971 piece.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## Dimitar_E

Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## polishammer




----------



## nimzotech

One of my favorites...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## tonigs

DA46


----------



## isgrb




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dshin525

Just received this today.


----------



## Relo60

Staying away from Sinn today and wearing this Pam 682


----------



## Flighty7T34

This week's rotation brings forth the 2000 Omega Michael Schmaker Speedmaster Racing in 39mm with the red/orange highlighted large seconds scale. A joy to wear, slim and accurate at +1 s/day.


----------



## Mike2

556ib sitting in its box and my OG auto is getting some playing time this weekend.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## magpie215

Solar Arnie


----------



## 98z28

Before the U50 arrived, it was the MIDO Ocean Star about 90% of the time, with a Seiko Orang Monster or SKX173 filling in the other 10%.






























Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## simonp67

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MacA

Went with my modded seiko today.


----------



## Dimitar_E

Still Made in Germany 









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## tonigs

Just 49 years old


----------



## MacA

My Panerai destro today


----------



## Dimitar_E

A bit dressed down today 









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimitar_E

Somewhat unusual Tissot today 









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tonigs

spork


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kritameth




----------



## Dimitar_E

A controversial one today 









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## tonigs

Archimede pilot chronograph


----------



## MacA

Board meeting today. Vintage IWC from 1949 today.


----------



## Dimitar_E

I know, I know... Diver on a leather strap... 









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## magpie215

53mas.....its a really nice watch I should try to wear it more.


----------



## Flighty7T34

This week's rotation reveals a rather unique tool watch... the rare bespoke 6B MK II made by GasGasBones' Carl Evans. One of 50. Melted chronograph in satin finish with crown guard and oval pushers. Train Track outside seconds and Tachy ring. Keeps +1/s per day time on average in Timegrapher tests. Dual color lume. Solid case back. Full kit shown... My most recent addition to the collection found here on WUS...


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Doxa today..top day all..









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

GMW-B5000TB, whilst awaiting for an incoming Military Type IV.


----------



## duc

Scored a new Tuna from a WIS (thanks Peter!). Right now it's on the bracelet, but I do like it on a NATO too! Pics from yesterday, but its still right where it belongs:


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rower003




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## magpie215

The U1 had to come off so my new arrival could get some wear.


----------



## kritameth

Still in the honeymoon with the Sinn MTIV, but couldn't resist putting ❄ on for a bit today.


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## fskywalker

Sub 16610










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dimitar_E

My new Mk. XI 









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Flighty7T34

This week's rotation brings the Omega Speedmaster Co-Axial Chronometer in Gray with yellow hands







325.30.40.50.06.001 calibre 3330 on Omega Speedmaster rubber strap.


----------



## jgdill




----------



## Mpower2002

Wore my grandfather's old Wakmann chrono to dinner last night, and kept it on for work today.

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Lumefreak




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Milgauss










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mpower2002

I have been wearing my LeJour chrono the last couple days. Snapped this pic yesterday during the F1 red flag.

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## bdev

My new Hanhart 417ES.


----------



## Lumefreak




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## MacA

Sporting the Stowa Marine Bronze today to match my shirt. Lol


----------



## MacA

My Damasko just arrived. Enjoying this for today.


----------



## bazza.

My new Obris Morgan


----------



## army scope jockey

Day date 18038 circa 1979 with burl wood dial.

I miss the 70s.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## SayNo2Babies

I actually have to send my Sinn T2 in to get regulated (which is annoying since it's only 2 months old and losing over a minute per day). Anonimo will be the daily while it's away


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## duc

My gateway drug:


----------



## Flighty7T34

This week's rotation reveals the Steinhart Ocean One GMT Titainium. Rather limited from Gnomon. A tribute to Steinhart if they go all out. Not only accurate to +5s/day but the lume is incredible... even the GMT numerals on the ceramic bezel are lumed as is the red seconds hand! Light on the wrist. Will be kept company soon by a SINN T2 (EXM15) blue face...


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## army scope jockey

Day date 18038 circa 1979









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

In case NASA calls and needs me right on a moments notice:


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Dimitar_E

Another German beauty 









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Cousin of Sinn










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

Good morning team:


----------



## jarlleif

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asphaltman




----------



## Higs




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## isgrb




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## unsub073




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## magpie215

Monster


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacA

Modded SKX today catching up on honey do's.


----------



## gaizka




----------



## nm7273

42


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## MacA

New to me Nomos Metro Datum. Hard to take pics because of the glare indoors.


----------



## roberev




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flighty7T34

This week I sadly take off the Sinn T2 B and welcome to the wrist my Omega MK40 Day Date Arabic. A really accurate timepiece.


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## JDSSN

An







Islander ISL-47 Type-A flieger with a fully lumed dial.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

New addition - a Farer Stanhope. It's a nice contrast to my usual EZM2 Hydro.


----------



## paulyosh




----------



## DaveandStu

T-Graph..









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## polishammer




----------



## kritameth




----------



## bruck177

Fortis Classic Cosmonaut


----------



## DaveandStu

Top day all...









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

Pic from boxing night, not taken off yet ...


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Flighty7T34

On the wrist for this week, the not so common Omega Speedmaster Date JDM (Japan Domestic Market) Arabic 5313.33 on Bulang & Sons Black Speedy Strap.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

Technically from yesterday, but I'm wearing it today too.


----------



## kritameth




----------



## Bauzen

kritameth said:


> View attachment 15639347


I haven't gotten tired of this pic yet, even though I feel like I've now seen it 10x in 2 days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

Bauzen said:


> I haven't gotten tired of this pic yet, even though I feel like I've now seen it 10x in 2 days.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


?? Here's another for you!


----------



## Asphaltman

1000m? Hold my beer...


----------



## DaveandStu

fskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Bloody hell Phil that piece really looks good on your wrist mate!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

Beater for a workday at home:


----------



## jgdill




----------



## MacA

Today's watch.


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacA




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpower2002

Wearing my 009 mod today.

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Mike2

Awaiting the arrival of a "new" 256 in a few days.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpower2002

Wearing my LeJour Chrono today. Missing my 556 though, I will probably wear it all weekend.

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## paj20

MATwatches (french brand, est. 2005, military-inspired, with LE for foreign legion, GIGN (french SWAT) etc..) réf. AG7 XL Green. 42 mm SS case, WR 200 m, sapphire crystal, ETA 2824-2 inside.


----------



## JJ312

Nomos Club Neomatik today.


----------



## CGSshorty




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## fskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fskywalker

Late afternoon change to MG










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## SeikoHound

Just in! SBDY077 NEIGHBORHOOD:


----------



## MacA

Wore my Sinn yesterday. Now onto my latest Nomos.


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## Bassdog

Jax said:


> All of us on this forum love our Sinns. My 103 and 756 are my most worn watches, yet sometimes I feel like wearing something different. Among fans of Sinn, what are the other watches you wear that you like just as much as your Sinns?
> 
> I thought that since most of us on here have similar taste, this might give us a good idea of other watch brands / models to check out.
> 
> I'll start: Oris Divers Sixty Five.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimitar_E

On a Sinn strap 









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93

Enjoying the Halios Fairwind and nice bracelet:


----------



## DIL

Keeping it German!


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## Jim L

My 10 year old Ball Engineer Master II Aviator on Rob Montana strap. The tritium is still bright as can be!


----------



## kritameth




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

Farer Stanhope on a new strap from Delugs.


----------



## DaveandStu

ceebee said:


> View attachment 15679191
> 
> Ha!! Here you go mate..getting ready to see a fair few more soon!!
> All the best
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaveandStu

Top day all.

Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## ceebee

If you can't sell it......wear it.

Only one more to come in, U50-T

Take care Dave

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaveandStu

ceebee said:


> If you can't sell it......wear it.
> 
> Only one more to come in, U50-T
> 
> Take care Dave
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Fine mate..you guys keep your heads down over there!!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

Good morning:


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## magpie215

Well after wearing my U1 for the whole of January this has now replaced it.


----------



## Sgruschkus




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## SeikoHound

My 6309-729A from '84 and 857 UTC TESTAF from '14. Happy Saturday!


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Asphaltman

.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## bazza.

My old Pam 177


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## SeikoHound




----------



## TimeOnTarget

I am really enjoying my new Garmin Tactix Delta. I brought my EZM 10 on this trip too. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## nfetterly

Hanhart on bracelet


----------



## Bruno28

Wrong thread.


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## duc

Good morning:


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Flighty7T34

Well I hated to say bye-bye to the SINN 358 Anniversary Bi-Complex... BUT... this Omega Seamaster 212.30.41 in blue on a B&R Bands Horween Chromexel antique strap eases the pain of separation... In any case I bumped the 358 up in the rotation so I will see it again in 12 weeks vs. the typical 36 week rotation. Love this Seamaster with the ceramic bezel... Accurate to +1 Second per day BTW... Joy.


----------



## duc

Greetings team. Titanium Namoki SKX case with drilled lugs and an improved movement. The dial, hands, chapter ring, bezel and crystal are Dagaz or Yobokies. Watchgecko leather.

I have a thing for sword hands watches.


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Dimitar_E

Time for my good old Tissot T-Lord 









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

duc said:


> Greetings team. Titanium Namoki SKX case with drilled lugs and an improved movement. The dial, hands, chapter ring, bezel and crystal are Dagaz or Yobokies. Watchgecko leather.
> 
> I have a thing for sword hands watches.
> 
> View attachment 15723090


Thats a cool piece mate, I just love this thread when we see everyone's other choices..just bloody great way to see the vast choices of all us WIS..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Diveboy1964

Wearing my latest acquisition, Time factors Dreadnought.









Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

DaveandStu said:


> Thats a cool piece mate, I just love this thread when we see everyone's other choices..just bloody great way to see the vast choices of all us WIS..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Thanks Dave. To quote someone: "Every dive watch collection should include an SKX."

When I fell deep into the WIS hole, I started toying around with SKXs. At one point I had 4, all in I've had 5 since I started. I've given several way over the years, but still have two.

When I get into one, they all take the same route: Drilled lugs, sapphire crystal and generally a new movement, face and hands. The last one is a Namoki case as I mentioned. I liked the idea of a Ti case (particularly since it came equipped with drilled lugs). Now that its finished, I am not as happy as I was going in. Part of the reason is the dial was ordered to be monochrome, but Dagaz sent me the one with red print on on it. I didn't even look at the part when it arrived, before sending it to NEWW for reassembly. I was disappointed to see it (only because I expected something else). Still, it is a nice piece and it wears well.

Now that I've had several of these modified, I've come to the realization, I like the original design more than all the rest (so long as the hands get changed to all while). I was able to get these hands from Long Island Watches. I haven't looked, but apparently they sell their own modified versions, using these hands. This is actually my favorite SKX:


----------



## isgrb

Chrono engaged. And yes, I know the bezel is off, sometimes I like to test the chrono by using the bezel simultaneously to make sure the hour duration matches.


----------



## DaveandStu

duc said:


> Thanks Dave. To quote someone: "Every dive watch collection should include an SKX."
> 
> When I fell deep into the WIS hole, I started toying around with SKXs. At one point I had 4, all in I've had 5 since I started. I've given several way over the years, but still have two.
> 
> When I get into one, they all take the same route: Drilled lugs, sapphire crystal and generally a new movement, face and hands. The last one is a Namoki case as I mentioned. I liked the idea of a Ti case (particularly since it came equipped with drilled lugs). Now that its finished, I am not as happy as I was going in. Part of the reason is the dial was ordered to be monochrome, but Dagaz sent me the one with red print on on it. I didn't even look at the part when it arrived, before sending it to NEWW for reassembly. I was disappointed to see it (only because I expected something else). Still, it is a nice piece and it wears well.
> 
> Now that I've had several of these modified, I've come to the realization, I like the original design more than all the rest (so long as the hands get changed to all while). I was able to get these hands from Long Island Watches. I haven't looked, but apparently they sell their own modified versions, using these hands. This is actually my favorite SKX:
> 
> View attachment 15726048
> 
> 
> View attachment 15726049


You are right mate, sometimes it just needs a little bit not a lot..given most seikos have great lume.
My old girls from late 70's early 80's still fire up which is hard to believe but don't last.
Do your switched handset match up or do you change colour?
As always mate..great to catch up.
Dave


----------



## duc

DaveandStu said:


> You are right mate, sometimes it just needs a little bit not a lot..given most seikos have great lume.
> My old girls from late 70's early 80's still fire up which is hard to believe but don't last.
> Do your switched handset match up or do you change colour?
> As always mate..great to catch up.
> Dave


Hey mate, as near as I can tell, mine match up. I don't pay too much attention though. Lume is low on my list of priorities. I can see the time whenever I wake up in the middle of the night, so that's all that matters. In the daylight, the hands look like they were made by Seiko for the SKX.


----------



## DaveandStu

duc said:


> Hey mate, as near as I can tell, mine match up. I don't pay too much attention though. Lume is low on my list of priorities. I can see the time whenever I wake up in the middle of the night, so that's all that matters. In the daylight, the hands look like they were made by Seiko for the SKX.


Thats good, it's funny how we all try a few different things..bloody bands for example!!
See you my friend 
Dave


----------



## Bonzodog




----------



## EekTheCat




----------



## duc

Morning team:


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathobby

Gprog said:


> Citizen Walter Wolf
> 
> View attachment 15381084


Anyone know of one of these being offered? They look great


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Flighty7T34

The week's rotation brings yet another Omega to the wrist.... the beloved Omega Speedmaster Day Date on Omega Strap. A fine example of over reaction... the original Speedy was regarded by some as "lacking" a date complication... so Omega really obliged by adding Day, Date and Month to placate the masses... and a 24 hour military time index as well. Love this 3520.50 Mark 40.... 39mm and so thin too...


----------



## TimeOnTarget




----------



## giantBOB




----------



## itsajobar

duc said:


> Good morning:
> 
> View attachment 15716773


I wish they did a re-release of this reference.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchimus

Another German uber-engineered watch. SaR Flieger Chrono - M.G.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## centurionavre

My daily beater Sub.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth




----------



## duc

Back here today:


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## ceebee

Same as yesterday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## custodes




----------



## Flighty7T34

My Omega Seamaster Co-Axial Master Chronograph on Bulang & Sons leather strap... so accurate and slim... keeps +2s/day time... just about to rotate to a Sinn tomorrow. Great lume on this baby... A real keeper.


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## duc

Trusty beater:


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Cordgear




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## JDCfour

Damasko DB5


----------



## ceebee

Just arrived yesterday and waiting for the black rubber strap. I think it looks better on the rubber vs. the bracelet. For now just using a NATO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dimitar_E

Cooper's one 









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Buramu

Another German pilot, and a beautiful exercise in functional minimalism. Also makes you realise it's a pity Sinn don't have any handwinders in their main portfolio.


----------



## Flighty7T34

This week's rotation reveals the Omega Speedmaster 3540.80 limited Italian Market Rattrapante, with two large seconds hands in a flyback or catch up complication. On a Bulang & Sons dark blue leather strap. A fairly uncommon Speedy.


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## andy_s

|Pistonheads


----------



## ceebee

Just arrived yesterday 4/9/21. My 5th time around with the Pelagos










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## custodes




----------



## 5959HH

RGM 151P that has some resemblance to my Sinn 856.


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sublimekickscan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## janiboi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Flighty7T34

The Tourby Lawless 42 on a Bulang & Sons Lumberjack brown leather strap joins the rotation this week for the first time! Timegrapher shows it at +5s/day so we shall see what it does during the week on the wrist.


----------



## Dimitar_E

.









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

IWC Porsche Design Titan Compass










So if anyone tells me to get lost, I say, "I can't!"


----------



## Frequent_Flieger

one of Jörg Schauers newer Bronze Unitas creations, this watch is more romantic and reminiscent than most of my Sinn pieces and adds some much needed warmth to my tool collection


----------



## Jasper110

I haven't strayed too far.


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Dimitar_E

Stowa Marine original 41 for today, waiting DHL to bring my Grail 









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## custodes




----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky




----------



## Sublimekickscan

Bought my first Rolex, best believe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

Sublimekickscan said:


> Bought my first Rolex, best believe
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That Rolex makes your Sinn look fat...


----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky

I have just been browsing this thread. Its full of great watches, really a definitive thread on tool, diver and pilot watches. Better than those even in the respective forums. This has made me realise something about SINN owners. Your taste in watches is impeccable.


----------



## Dimitar_E

My Grail arrived 









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## kritameth




----------



## duc

@Eye_On_The_Sky - That is a proper friendly thing to say. Thank you.


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dondiletante

Just in&#8230; had been looking for one of these for some time:


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeOnTarget




----------



## Time Exposure

TimeOnTarget said:


> View attachment 15845946


If that's not a Sinn, what is it??


----------



## duc

One of the more legible pieces in the stable:


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## TimeOnTarget

Time Exposure said:


> If that's not a Sinn, what is it??


Orfina Porsche Design
About as close to a Sinn as possible.


----------



## simonp67

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Time Exposure

TimeOnTarget said:


> Orfina Porsche Design
> About as close to a Sinn as possible.
> 
> View attachment 15846836


Wow! Never seen a Porsche Design watch without the words "Porsche Design" slathered on it somewhere prominent...


----------



## TimeOnTarget

Time Exposure said:


> Wow! Never seen a Porsche Design watch without the words "Porsche Design" slathered on it somewhere prominent...


Yes, this is an actual issued watch. The real deal so to speak. The case back has the correct military markings.


----------



## DaveandStu

TimeOnTarget said:


> Yes, this is an actual issued watch. The real deal so to speak. The case back has the correct military markings.


A beauty mate, with the 5100 Le Mania powering it along?
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## miller.jj

Tudor BB58 925

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## TimeOnTarget




----------



## andy_s




----------



## Dimitar_E

Light matters 
















Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## ThePeave




----------



## swdivad

My current daily wear...


----------



## Flighty7T34

The Hamilton Intra-Matic on Bulang & Sons Antique Strap is on the wrist this week.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## jgdill




----------



## Time Exposure




----------



## pinchelobster

Today it's my Seiko digi-Tuna.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim L

Purchased at Feldmar in 2010. Still glowing strong and still in the rotation.


----------



## Time Exposure

Same watch, "new" canvas strap from RedRockStraps (on Etsy). "New" in quotes, as the canvas was cut from a canvas military flight bag dated July 1969.
I suppose with a date like that, I should be wearing this strap on a Speedmaster Moon watch, but Omega and I have not been on friendly terms for over a decade now...


----------



## SaddleSC




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Time Exposure

This weekend, my maternal grandfather's birthday would have been May 9. As a tribute to him, I'm sporting the smallest of the watches in the rotation, a 32mm Elgin A11 from 1944 issued to the Army Air Corps.
My grandfather was not enlisted, but was a welder at Kaiser Shipyards where the Liberty ships were built. The watch was not issued to him. He told me he won it in a card game, but my mom said it was collateral for a loan he made that didn't get paid back. 
Happy birthday Gramps! 1915-1992


----------



## dubhead




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## WOXOF

I've been in the stages of moving the last 3 months so my watches have been stored while my 856 UTC got all the wrist time. I finally found the box with my collection so I had to let some others on the wrist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dubhead




----------



## Bruno28

Casio MTG









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93

So nice to be sitting outdoors again, it's been a while.


----------



## TimeOnTarget




----------



## Flighty7T34

Flying upon the wrist this week is the Fortis Flieger Aviatis Professional Chronograph on soft standard style kangaroo leather NATO strap. Real interesting lume on this one, indices and numerals are green and the hands are a lighter shade of pale.... Large seconds, hours and minutes show up in ultraviolet cockpit light.


----------



## Time Exposure

Back to my favorite-ever watch model, circa 1996:










My favorite version of my favorite model is actually the first version from 1981, but I rarely wear it. And where does that leave my one-and-only beloved Sinn EZM 10? Well, the Sinn is my most frequently worn watch. It's my favorite watch to wear because the tegimented titanium case seems to handle every surface and edge like bumping into a soft fluffy pillow-no dings or scratches!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

Back on the bracelet...


----------



## laplumej01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## simonp67

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CorFred

Oris SOL


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## R_P_C

*Soon-to-be-Sinner here&#8230;


----------



## duc

Mine says hi:


----------



## Asphaltman

bb


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## TimeOnTarget

125th Anniversary


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## dubhead




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Time Exposure

My father's father's Wittnauer.








My father would be celebrating his 81st birthday were he still alive. Always tinkering with cars, he never wore a watch. The Wittnauer was presented to my paternal grandfather in 1969 by his union when he retired. Both my father and my grandfather passed away within one month of each other shortly after my fourth birthday in 1970. This watch was given to me (to my mom for safekeeping), and it's the reason I became so interested in watches.
Since my father didn't wear a watch, I wear this one on the anniversaries of my father's and grandfather's birth and passing as a tribute. It was serviced in 2019, and also serves as the occasional "dress watch" for the rare times I wear a suit or sport coat. Nice watch to have for many reasons!


----------



## Lifer24




----------



## SaddleSC




----------



## nimzotech

SaddleSC said:


>


Cool Erika's Original straps.

I spot a mirage but may be mistaken&#8230;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaddleSC

nimzotech said:


> Cool Erika's Original straps.
> 
> I spot a mirage but may be mistaken&#8230;


Thanks...yes sir, good eye! Mirage + Orange and Orange + White. Other personal favorites are Black Ops + Dark Grey and Sahara + White. Erika has so many brilliant colors...and the straps are so darn comfortable, it is hard for me to wear anything else when the weather heats up.!


----------



## miller.jj

Tudor Black Bay Fifty-Eight 925 dressed way down.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nimzotech

SaddleSC said:


> Thanks...yes sir, good eye! Mirage + Orange and Orange + White. Other personal favorites are Black Ops + Dark Grey and Sahara + White. Erika has so many brilliant colors...and the straps are so darn comfortable, it is hard for me to wear anything else when the weather heats up.!


I just ordered a 20mm Mirage with the new "lume green" accent color. It is supposed to match the color of the lumed indices. I figure it will pair rather perfectly with the 104 St SA | W.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Avidrider




----------



## simonp67

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Knoc




----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## Sublimekickscan

tommy_boy said:


> View attachment 15898017


Fleiger Type C? ;|

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy

Sublimekickscan said:


> Fleiger Type C? ;|
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Type G?


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## JDCfour




----------



## bdev




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Flighty7T34

Launching upon the wrist this week is the Bulova Pilot Lunar, clearly a tribute to the Omega Speedmaster with some nifty updates... Super accurate quartz movement and the small seconds at 3 is a 1/10th second display! Also the running seconds sub-dial at 6 ticks off every half second. Here shown on a Bulang & Sons Bohemian Brown Leather strap. Love this inexpensive homage to the Speedy! And it is still available new!


----------



## nimzotech

Now discontinued Omega FOIS paired with a one piece olive shell cordovan strap.










Glad I pulled the trigger last fall.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yerwol




----------



## Neiko0501

Engineer III Endurance 1917









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mjhanna8

Seiko Batman Turtle on Uncle Seiko BOR. The beater gets alot of wrist time working from home


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## swsc

Here ya go


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

Chrono Time - actually Flynn the Boxer time.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hietsukka

These two have been getting all the wrist time recently


----------



## dubhead




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Time Exposure

The IWC Porsche Design Titan automatic chronograph, reference 3700, from the first year of production 1981:








Things unique to a first-year model include a dial with no mention of Porsche Design, a bracelet link on the six o'clock side that is engraved and painted PORSCHE DESIGN, and a strange choice of a black-on-white date wheel that doesn't match the rest of the watch dial. 
All were "remedied" later in the same year.
THESE are the ones I still look for. It's exciting to me to find a first-year model with all it's original components still in place. Aside from the usual low survival rate of an all-original 40-year old watch, IWC frequently replaced components with the latest version when these old models were sent in for service. 
The bad news is: components were not replaced simply because they didn't look like the latest model. The bracelet links would sometimes fail, the adjustable clasp would frequently break, and the tritium markers (small as they were) would flake off and potentially find their way into the movement gears. 
So I wear this one carefully!!


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH

RGM 151P that I sometimes rotate with my Sinn 866I


----------



## Flighty7T34

Today starts the parade of Heuer/Sinn 1550 SG Bundeswehr watches in my collection... So this week I am wearing the 1970's circa Heuer 1550 SG "3H" on a very old leather NATO strap. Coming up in the following weeks shall be the more modern Sinn "replicas" of this watch and then eventually a review article on all along with my research and thoughts on them.


----------



## nimzotech

Flighty7T34 said:


> Today starts the parade of Heuer/Sinn 1550 SG Bundeswehr watches in my collection... So this week I am wearing the 1970's circa Heuer 1550 SG "3H" on a very old leather NATO strap. Coming up in the following weeks shall be the more modern Sinn "replicas" of this watch and then eventually a review article on all along with my research and thoughts&#8230;[/ATTACH]


Flighty are we talking about &#8230;the 103?

Can't wait for the article sounds interesting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

2006 contract Marathon SAR w/ custom 12 hour bezel.
dP


----------



## duc

New release of Benrus Ty 1, with almost the same bezel insert as Dan's. On the wrist for awhile.


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flighty7T34

nimzotech said:


> Flighty are we talking about &#8230;the 103?
> 
> Can't wait for the article sounds interesting.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, the Sinn replicas of the Heuer 1550 SG will be the 2006/2007 Japanese Market Only 155 LE, The 2019 Rake & Revolution 155 "Dark Star" LE and the 2020 158 Replica LE... (still available).

Fine tuning the article, modification on which never ends....


----------



## nimzotech

Today at the Zoo









Little bonus&#8230;I was reminded today what distinguishes an ape  ? from a monkey, is lack of tail.









Sent from a hand-held calling device using dip-pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## pbubsy

*Can't go wrong with timeless sub (pun intended).







*


----------



## duc

Greetings team!


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## hietsukka

A lot of Tudors here recently, i am wearing mine too. Birth year 79090, great summer watch


----------



## neatokino

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Berg3.0

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## maestindy1




----------



## nimzotech

Ahh mesmerized by the blue.









Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## R_P_C

Thanks to Terry M


----------



## dubhead




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nimzotech

The Sarb's elusive dial is comparable to the 556 I and 856 I SE inky black dial.

Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## tinman143

Pulled this sucker out this morning&#8230;


----------



## duc

Good morning team!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nepatriot

This one on the wrist today; picture from last weekend, when the new 300 Orange got a little salty in its first outing on the water. Strap is a The Watch Stewards "G" series, in their "TDM" material.


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Docrwm

Since my 757UTC is packaged up for its trip to the RGM Spa, I am wearing this ......


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nimzotech

ceebee said:


> View attachment 15970644
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That blue&#8230;

Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kyledemo

Love the profile of this watch


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

Vintage circa 1971.

Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## DaveandStu

Wrong pic..tks guys


----------



## Flighty7T34

This week's watch is the 2001 Michael Schumacher Omega Speedmaster Racing 3815.50 on a House of Straps Brown Horween Leather Ralley strap. 20 years young!


----------



## Gprog




----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

Seiko King Quartz 4821-8000


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

Fresh from service.
IWC Porsche Design Titan automatic chronograph from 1981 (first year of a 16 year run). This is Limited Edition #198 of the first 500 sold. My other 1981 #023 was already serviced and is sitting in the safe.


----------



## jonny deacon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zetaplus93

Nice to change things up:


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Gprog




----------



## nimzotech

Gprog said:


> View attachment 15998784


Considering the OAK mod with the alibaba bracelet?


----------



## Gprog

nimzotech said:


> Considering the OAK mod with the alibaba bracelet?


No, I really enjoy the clear case and strap.


----------



## dubhead




----------



## YNWaN




----------



## Docrwm

Arrived in the mail yesterday after 4 weeks in transit.


----------



## zetaplus93

Coffee keeps me afloat&#8230;


----------



## nimzotech

Revisiting the past&#8230;








When Omega Geneve was considered a good reliable watch anyone could afford; Not a luxurious accessory.









Found this gem in very good condition on the bay, shipped from Japan.
Later, looking up vintage Omega parts catalog I was able to find the original bracelet the watch was sold on.

Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## unsub073




----------



## Docrwm

Swapped out to this....


----------



## neatokino

I should really wear this one more often.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Docrwm




----------



## neatokino

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











These beauties come in different variations!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

neatokino said:


> These beauties come in different variations!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. Guinand is quite accommodating when it comes to customization. I'm very happy with their watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robi1138




----------



## Flighty7T34

Zenith Cronomaster Pilot CP-2 in bronze... nubuck strap... a FLYBACK no less... love it. Pays homage to the military watches of the early 1970's.


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zetaplus93

The amazing blue changes hue in different lighting. Such a beauty!


----------



## BevHillsTrainer

oops🤦🏼‍♂️🤣


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## robi1138




----------



## Spring-Diver

Flighty7T34 said:


> Zenith Cronomaster Pilot CP-2 in bronze... nubuck strap... a FLYBACK no less... love it. Pays homage to the military watches of the early 1970's.
> View attachment 16014087


My favorite Zenith 

I wish more manufacturers would make a thin chronograph like this


----------



## Docrwm

I think its _Sinn_esque. Regardless, its a retro pilots chrono from O&W.


----------



## ceebee

Don't wear this one enough










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## neatokino

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

My daily driver for the next four days.


----------



## djpharoah




----------



## DaveandStu

djpharoah said:


> View attachment 16021952


Looks great mate!
Could the date not be moved a tad to be centred more?
Is there a reason why it's put there?
All the best
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## unsub073




----------



## nimzotech

I Sinn and am the Alpha and Omega.









Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## YNWaN

I just finished building this one yesterday.


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Jim L




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## neatokino




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wkw

A cousin










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Docrwm




----------



## robi1138




----------



## Jim L

12 years old and still in the rotation...


----------



## jwsallen




----------



## Flighty7T34

Well it finally comes around in the rotation, my first REAL watch, new for me in 1973... got it with my first paycheck... a 1973 Omega Speedmaster Moon Watch.... was worn continuously until 1995 or there abouts when it just stopped... had it serviced last year... needed a real good cleaning and a new mainspring and crystal... as you can see there is no longer any lume and the hands are beaten to crap... still running after all these years... dirty and happy... a testament to Omegas of days gone by...


----------



## neatokino

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R_P_C

Edit: Hello @Flighty7T34


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tinman143

Presenting my humble .


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jim L




----------



## Docrwm




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

Have not worn this one in a while&#8230;


















Sent from a hand-held calling device using dip-pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## nimzotech

Domed sapphire crystal distortion.









Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## jaychung




----------



## Philliphas




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMilshark

For the first time since i got my 103 St Diapal i've worn this one today that is not a Sinn!


----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## tinman143

Metro Manual Date


----------



## Flighty7T34

This week's rotation brings the remarkable Bulova Lunar Moonwatch Apollo 15 Chronometer. Clearly an homage to the Omega speedmaster. On a kangaroo leather NATO. Super accurate +/- 0 S/d. The chrono measures 1/10 seconds in the small seconds hand for the first 30 seconds. A marvelous watch and inexpensive too.


----------



## Philliphas

Flighty7T34 said:


> This week's rotation brings the remarkable Bulova Lunar Moonwatch Apollo 15 Chronometer. Clearly an homage to the Omega speedmaster. On a kangaroo leather NATO. Super accurate +/- 0 S/d. The chrono measures 1/10 seconds in the small seconds hand for the first 30 seconds. A marvelous watch and inexpensive too.
> View attachment 16070244


I just watched a video on this last night. I'd been thinking about the 50th anniversary edition till I saw the dimensions. I don't think I could pull it off. Wears well on your wrist!


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Regulateur

The Steelfish replaced the 556 this morning










Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## longstride

Newmark 6BB.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## marklubb




----------



## nimzotech

Beater watch.









Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## Time Exposure




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Neiko0501

This seems to never leave my wrist...that's a piece of fuzz on the bottom left lug...just saying cause the case is rock solid.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

I will go back to the IWC Porsche Design later today, but this morning at the shooting range I thought I would wear something I care less about but won't part with&#8230;I got it in 1986 in a trade (along with a 14k solid gold Gruen Curvex) for a Haverhills Ana/Digi Pilot's watch.


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KoolKat

.


----------



## dubhead




----------



## Time Exposure

KoolKat said:


> .
> View attachment 16090316


Love how this brand labels everything. Surprised I don't see "HOURLY INDEX," "DATE" and "MINUTE TRACK" listed on the dial!


----------



## KoolKat

Time Exposure said:


> Love how this brand labels everything. Surprised I don't see "HOURLY INDEX," "DATE" and "MINUTE TRACK" listed on the dial!


Sorry to disappoint you. It doesn't have Porsche, Ferrari or Lamborghini printed on the dial either !


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth




----------



## Flighty7T34

First time in the rotation, a fairly "rare and uncommon" HKED Bundeswehr replica by Hong Kong Ed. This one with the rear sapphire case back on B&R Horween Nato. Ticking along at +4.1 s/d in all six positions. Not too shabby for something under $500. Certainly the bargain of Bunds.


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## KoolKat

.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

KoolKat said:


> .
> View attachment 16098352


Wow! That catches my eye big time. Nicely done.


----------



## robi1138




----------



## Doctrinaire

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice Stowa! What model is it? Can't seem to identify it


----------



## wkw

Doctrinaire said:


> Nice Stowa! What model is it? Can't seem to identify it


Thanks Doc. It is a special watchtime edition, released back in 2015. This series was limited to 100 units.

As far as I know, Stowa currently offers a 40mm Flieger classic with blue dial.

The color tone between the watchtime edition and the current blue version is different. Current models comes with a lighter / sharper tone of blue.

Hope this helps.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Docrwm




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## R_P_C




----------



## paj20

Recently aquired (used) iconic Citizen Promaster Aqualand


----------



## pinchelobster

At the Giants/Dodgers game so I am obliged to wear the Snoopy baseball Timex. I don't make the rules.


----------



## Kenster21

Speaking of sports, college football with a diver&#8230;


----------



## DaveandStu

This new one, with the help of a mate it now fits my wrist..
Top day all
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

pinchelobster said:


> At the Giants/Dodgers game so I am obliged to wear the Snoopy baseball Timex. I don't make the rules.
> View attachment 16102206


At the Giants home I sure see a lot of Dodger blue hats in your section&#8230;


----------



## Doctrinaire

wkw said:


> Thanks Doc. It is a special watchtime edition, released back in 2015. This series was limited to 100 units.
> 
> As far as I know, Stowa currently offers a 40mm Flieger classic with blue dial.
> 
> The color tone between the watchtime edition and the current blue version is different. Current models comes with a lighter / sharper tone of blue.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ah cool. I had been looking at that blue Flieger 40 and saw yours thinking "wait there was a sunburst blue version". I looked again and couldn't find it, so figured it was a limited edition.

I'm not sure what it is but sunburst blue appels to me over matte or glossy. Laco and Delka make one similar I found, less the date.


----------



## pinchelobster

Time Exposure said:


> At the Giants home I sure see a lot of Dodger blue hats in your section&#8230;


Yeah, and there are even more in the bleachers. Rumor has it that a Dodgers fan club with 4000 members came up from LA.


----------



## Snyde

DaveandStu said:


> This new one, with the help of a mate it now fits my wrist..
> Top day all
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


That's a sweet looking watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Doctrinaire said:


> Ah cool. I had been looking at that blue Flieger 40 and saw yours thinking "wait there was a sunburst blue version". I looked again and couldn't find it, so figured it was a limited edition.
> 
> I'm not sure what it is but sunburst blue appels to me over matte or glossy. Laco and Delka make one similar I found, less the date.


I also have a Dekla with blue galvanized dial. I can say the blue color tone is in par with my Stowa.

I like Stowa watches but I think Dekla is catching up fast.

I love their high level of customization and the overall build quality is just as good as Dekla. Check out their spec and price difference. I was really amazed how can Dekla delivery just quality at this price.

Do shoot an email to Dekla and ask if they can offer one with date function for you.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Snyde said:


> That's a sweet looking watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you mate!!
Plus my bloody excellent friend @wkw.
Sorted everything for me without any dramas as a true WUS friend.
Paying forward over the years here, has always been reciprocated in the most trusted way.
Complete faith in all our great guys!!
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

DaveandStu said:


> Thank you mate!!
> Plus my bloody excellent friend @wkw.
> Sorted everything for me without any dramas as a true WUS friend.
> Paying forward over the years here, has always been reciprocated in the most trusted way.
> Complete faith in all our great guys!!
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Thanks Dave for the kind words.

What a standup guy you are !

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

wkw said:


> Thanks Dave for the kind words.
> 
> What a standup guy you are !
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Mate, we have been around for some time and it is always great to help each other where we can!!
Pearler Bernard!!!
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## robi1138




----------



## BLeistner

Just switched out the 104 for this.....


----------



## nimzotech

In anticipation of the 103 Classic 12&#8230;









Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## Kenster21

It's Sinn-ish. At least the case shape and bezel.
That's why I got it. ?. And the lume is outstanding.


----------



## cwik




----------



## ceebee

Don't plan on doing much today, so I'll wear this










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hvrnaut

A totally different watch than my new U50 S.
They are both loved!


----------



## psweeting

Seiko 7C46-7010 Ashtray Tuna.









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neiko0501

Wednesday is back to the office day...
Christopher Ward 5-day SH21 COSC manual. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## dmcutter

ceebee said:


> View attachment 16089001
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'm really thinking hard about selling my U2S to raise money for one of these...I'd still have my U2 SDR and EZM13. I just really love the LHD.


----------



## ceebee

dmcutter said:


> I'm really thinking hard about selling my U2S to raise money for one of these...I'd still have my U2 SDR and EZM13. I just really love the LHD.


This is my 5th LHD and I am going to keep it. What a great, light and beautiful watch. You will love it !!!! Good luck


----------



## Time Exposure

Grandfather's Elgin A-11 issued to the Army Air Corps in 1944. He was not enlisted, but was a welder on Liberty ships at Richmond Kaiser Yard #3
















Passed away 29 years ago today. Miss you, Grandpa.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KoolKat

.


----------



## Flighty7T34

On the wrist this week is my old and trusty MTM Special Ops rechargeable. Made famous by Keifer Sutherland in the TV show "24". Comes with an induction charger and both blue and red LED's to illuminate the Kevlar dial. Very accurate tool watch with 120 click bezel. Here shown on a Barton canvas strap.


----------



## BLeistner

This one wrestled its way onto the wrist for a while.....be well and enjoy your time!


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nimzotech

Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Smiths PRS-29B


----------



## dubhead




----------



## KoolKat

.


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bruno28

Seiko sbbn. Nothing special but the lume is cool.









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## hietsukka




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Flighty7T34

The rotation this week brings the Omega Speedmaster Racing Blue to the wrist... very accurate at +1s/day! On a B&R Horween racing brown strap.


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Time Exposure

This was delivered today as scheduled, which is rare for some reason when FedEx is involved. I’ll take it! A Sinn EZM 10 was retired (temporarily) to the safe so I could wear this. The honeymoon commences!









Habring2 Chrono COS ZM Pilot chronograph in titanium. The most stealthy-looking chronograph I have ever seen. No pushers, no sub dials! The crown operates the chronograph, and it has a center-mounted chronograph minute totalizer hand.
It came on a nice tan cowhide strap with cream colored stitching, but I promptly removed it to preserve it. This strap is a vintage canvas RedRockStrap (Etsy) that was made for an IWC 3777 chronograph (and is one millimeter too small at 21mm). I’ll be ordering proper 22mm canvas straps soon. I already have the proper Horween Shell Cordovan straps in 22mm.


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## duc

Have a nice weekend team!


----------



## tas1911

Bell & Ross BR 126 GT…


----------



## Watch Free Fall

🤙


----------



## Time Exposure

Late softball game.


----------



## Picaroon

Stowa Verus Sport 43.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## berserkkw




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Palettj

KoolKat said:


> .
> View attachment 16141088


I love that, what model is that? Is that automatic?


----------



## KoolKat

Palettj said:


> I love that, what model is that? Is that automatic?


Its Eco-drive (solar powered). Sorry to disappoint. But I love that dial too.


----------



## Docrwm

Lovely little hand winder


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa

I'll be wearing any of my others, because my sinn leaked after 5 mins in the water ... 🤦 Super pricey service. 
Not a fan. Submarine steel. Lol


----------



## dondiletante

Flieger Friday it is!


----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YNWaN

It’s got Sinn hands…..


----------



## Flighty7T34

On the wrist this week is an uncommon Certina 1888 Precidrive (quartz) DS ACTION diver chronograph. This one has the flyback feature, ceramic bezel, lock down pushers, great lume. 300m water resistant. Oh... less if forget... yes the case is Titainium! So light and right at +/- 0 seconds per day... a super accurate watch as are all of my Certina Precidrives.


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## KoolKat




----------



## YNWaN




----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## SaddleSC




----------



## army scope jockey

The precursor for many SINN watches the Heuer 1550sg









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## longstride

6105.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

longstride said:


> 6105.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great. I think.
Maybe my Tapatalk app is glitching, but I don’t see anything except a four-digit number?


----------



## army scope jockey

1675 GMT









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Docrwm

Very Sinn-esque but it’s and old O&W Mirage III


----------



## Time Exposure

I retired my Sinn 157 Ti Ty Chronometer to the safe for the world’s first chronometer rated automatic chronograph, the Omega Speedmaster 125 Anniversary with a caliber 1041 (based on Lemania 1340 but adding a 24 hour indicator at 9 o’clock):









Quite the wristbrick…


----------



## hietsukka




----------



## longstride

Time Exposure said:


> Looks great. I think.
> Maybe my Tapatalk app is glitching, but I don’t see anything except a four-digit number?


Ooops - I’ll try that again.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21

Heh.


----------



## Camguy




----------



## Time Exposure

Retired the Omega Speedmaster 125 for a bit, as it is just a wee bit tight. Extra link coming in about a week or less. In the meantime, back to the Habring2 Chrono COS ZM. Hard to wear anything else, I love it so much! But I’m loving every piece in the rotation at the moment…


----------



## army scope jockey

Time Exposure said:


> I retired my Sinn 157 Ti Ty Chronometer to the safe for the world’s first chronometer rated automatic chronograph, the Omega Speedmaster 125 Anniversary with a caliber 1041 (based on Lemania 1340 but adding a 24 hour indicator at 9 o’clock):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite the wristbrick…


They are quite the brick. Another brick speedy from the 70s.









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

army scope jockey said:


> They are quite the brick. Another brick speedy from the 70s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Wish I hadn’t sold mine, and it’s one of the few I would love to have again. But I find myself liking a lot of watches and it’s time to back off. I’m going to enjoy what I have, and stop looking so hard!
Here’s the one I had in 2013:


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript

*ZRC Grands Fonds 1964*

*


  




*


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## Jim L




----------



## cmdalton1




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

Back to this now that an extra link has been added.


----------



## MasterOfGears

Farer world timer


----------



## pinchelobster

Camo G-Shock got the call again today.


----------



## Bear1845




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## SaddleSC




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Speedy B

Favorite part


----------



## jovani




----------



## Flighty7T34

The rotation brings the Omega Speedmaster Racing in grey to the wrist. On a Bulang & Sons black perforated strap. A joy to wear and accurate as you would want.


----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## DrGonzo

Sinn's German cousin the Damasko DA43, pictured here (poorly, as bright sun + aging eyes = poor phone photos) enjoying a day at the beach in Kihei.


----------



## zzp120

u50s was out for repair after only owning it for little bit more than a month... Not quite sure if I would get it back before Thanksgiving... Having good time with MRG...


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SaddleSC




----------



## TravisMorgan

Been wearing this recent purchase lots lately


----------



## SaddleSC




----------



## TravisMorgan

Decided to wear this one again


----------



## YNWaN




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## TravisMorgan

Today I went with green


----------



## Time Exposure

Habring2 Chrono COS ZM on a new old strap. Canvas is from a military bag dating to over 100 years ago, crafted by Dan Barr of RedRockStraps (on Etsy).










The nice thing about ordering a custom strap is the “custom” part. I know from a prior strap (from the same maker) exactly where a hole should go for a perfect, truly bespoke fit.


----------



## Docrwm

Very Sinn-esque IMHO


----------



## DrGonzo

Gotta cross a few time zones tomorrow. Better be prepared...


----------



## swdivad

Just dusted off this old thing...


----------



## Time Exposure

Boiling the Rotini for another five and a half minutes…


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour




----------



## helidoc

BR03-92 Black Matte ceramic

Dave


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Mpower2002

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## duc

Recently acquired:


----------



## PSo71




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pinchelobster




----------



## Drebs




----------



## dubhead




----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ceebee

Same as yesterday. Happy Thanksgiving 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Doulos Christos

Happy Thanksgiving all.


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mattnt




----------



## Drebs




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SaddleSC




----------



## rrchmnn




----------



## Thunderbear

Titanium Seebataillon GMT, on bead-blasted Zulu leather 5 ring.

Side note: If Sinn ever makes a titanium U1 or U2, they'd be just about the perfect watch. The comfort of this titanium Mühle is incredible. 










Semper Ferox


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## duc

Amazing dial under different lighting conditions:


----------



## ceebee

Have a BN Oris due in today before 2pm. Wearing this now until it arrives 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ceebee

So here it is…. Blue Lake Baikal above is off and new Oris on











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## duc

Misukoshi mod for tonight's Christmas party:


----------



## dmcutter

ceebee said:


> So here it is…. Blue Lake Baikal above is off and new Oris on
> 
> View attachment 16273371
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I had a Pro Diver date that I wish I hadn't let go. I really like that bezel system. Someday I may spring for one of these, although that would pretty much eliminate a Pelagos LHD.


----------



## duc

Morning team. Have a nice weekend! My gateway drug to this fine hobby!


----------



## ceebee

dmcutter said:


> I had a Pro Diver date that I wish I hadn't let go. I really like that bezel system. Someday I may spring for one of these, although that would pretty much eliminate a Pelagos LHD.


Go for both. I have OCD, so don’t wear the Pelagos much for fear of putting a scratch on it. 
I’ll wear the Prodate more and especially now with winter and long sleeves. A little protection 

Good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dmcutter

ceebee said:


> Go for both. I have OCD, so don’t wear the Pelagos much for fear of putting a scratch on it.
> I’ll wear the Prodate more and especially now with winter and long sleeves. A little protection
> 
> Good luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


For less than the cost of both watches, I could buy a closed circuit rebreather...but then I guess I'd be spending more of my time on Scubaboard than on WUS...


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## DaveandStu

G'day all..
Love the omegas Charles!!
All the best mate









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Still wearing my new baby











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## duc

Thanks Dave. Sometimes I suffer that dilemma of too many watches and not enough time to wear them all appropriately. Its going to get worse before it gets better (when CWC restocks their RN MK II supply).

Your collection is nothing to sneeze at. All fine, rugged pieces suitable for work on the farm. They also look like they would hold up if Sal or Max had to pull you away from an Australian beastie, by your wrist!

Take care mate, and don't overdo that hip!


----------



## DaveandStu

duc said:


> Thanks Dave. Sometimes I suffer that dilemma of too many watches and not enough time to wear them all appropriately. Its going to get worse before it gets better (when CWC restocks their RN MK II supply).
> 
> Your collection is nothing to sneeze at. All fine, rugged pieces suitable for work on the farm. They also look like they would hold up if Sal or Max had to pull you away from an Australian beastie, by your wrist!
> 
> Take care mate, and don't overdo that hip!


Looking forward to that coldie mate!!


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Docrwm




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spring-Diver

ceebee said:


> Still wearing my new baby
> 
> View attachment 16276930
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Awesome pickup Chris 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

MarineMaster Monday for me 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Spring-Diver said:


> Awesome pickup Chris
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Shannon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## unsub073




----------



## mattnt




----------



## ceebee

Same as yesterday 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Time Exposure

Okay, lacking some diversity in the shrinking collection, but I really am loving this watch and the variety of straps that look good on it. This shot is hiding the black shell cordovan strap with contrasting white stitch. This is the new image for my watch database 









I’ll try again on an overcast day (better lighting for watches than this direct sunlight shot). We should be seeing a few such days in the Northern Hemisphere during the coming weeks.


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## parsig9

Quartz


----------



## longstride

6306 - one of my favorites!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

Enjoying something I plan to release from the collection eventually. Until it gets listed, I’ll wear it on a rare occasion such as this. 










It’s a fantastic example of a center minute counter chronograph, but wears like a heavy steel wrist brick. Curse you, titanium, for being so light and comfortable! 
I’m being very tongue-in-cheek here. The extra bulk and weight of this Omega is hardly a game changer. I just find I prefer my titanium Sinn EZM 10, IWC’s, and Habring2. Also beginning to feel less is more, so a trimming of the collection is in order.


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Time Exposure

Same as yesterday.
IWC Porsche Design Titan automatic chronograph from 1996.


----------



## SaddleSC




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## wongthian2

wristshot by plant by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## duc

Mr PO:


----------



## longstride

6309-7049


----------



## duc

Morning team:


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## pinchelobster




----------



## duc

Morning team. Quartz will have to do until the RN MK II Auto arrives (in case you are waiting, CWC Watches have restocked some of their wares):


----------



## duc

Morning team:


----------



## ceebee

Same as yesterday and still has plastic on lugs and clasp 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## duc

Good morning team:


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## duc

Morning team. Fresh delivery:


----------



## mattnt




----------



## Doulos Christos

Hardened, submarine steel. Pilot meets diver.
Longest lasting Lume I’ve come across.😎


----------



## duc

Morning team. Do you have all your Christmas shopping completed? Didn't think so. Lets snap to:


----------



## Doulos Christos

“Thank you, sir! May I have another?!”😬


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

Is there a better holiday watch than an inherited, gold Bulova?


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## tinman143

‘Twas the night before Christmas…


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

Seiko 6309.


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Beach_Bum

ceebee said:


> View attachment 16309691
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


These guys blow me away one watch after another. Yet silly me doesn't own one, however the wife does! That will change at some point once COVID goes away and I can start traveling there for work again.


----------



## ceebee

Beach_Bum said:


> These guys blow me away one watch after another. Yet silly me doesn't own one, however the wife does! That will change at some point once COVID goes away and I can start traveling there for work again.


Not quite sure I understand. “These guys”. 

Good luck to you and Happy Holidays 

Chris 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Beach_Bum

ceebee said:


> Not quite sure I understand. “These guys”.
> 
> Good luck to you and Happy Holidays
> 
> Chris
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What is hard to understand. Muhle continues to impress me with their watches and how they look. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gargamel35




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SaddleSC




----------



## jam karet

Final acquisition for 2021.

Cheers and happy new year fellow sinners!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sublimekickscan

Solar-atomic G for tonight’s countdown (EST here!)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos

Hardened submarine steel to start off the year.😎


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## duc

^^^

Must be expecting some trouble...You have your battle armor on.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wahoo98




----------



## hietsukka




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Bear1845

This one but on a strap


----------



## simonp67

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchimus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

Afternoon Team!


----------



## longstride

6309 on Bonetto Cinturini 324......


----------



## duc

On the new, brushed Forstner flat link. The clasp is definitely an upgrade. I have to decide if I like the fully brushed as much as I thought I would. Otherwise, it is a pretty nice bracelet (not as robust as the OEM that it came on, but worth $185).


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Jim L




----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## longstride

5513 from 1989.


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ceebee

Jim L said:


> View attachment 16358020


I love that watch and the color. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jim L

ceebee said:


> I love that watch and the color.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I saw one at a Roadshow several years ago and fell in love with it. Wife bought it for me 2 years ago as the numbers started to dwindle...


----------



## duc

Greetings team. Today I'm sporting my blingy watch (well, I actually have 2 - the second being a Mitsukoshi mod):


----------



## berserkkw

Panerai PAM620


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## telepiste

Stowa Flieger ...


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Jim L




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Armsraised

Not a Sinn


----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## civuck




----------



## longstride

MKII Paradive3.


----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## Jim L

Seaborne Sea Venture


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Guarionex

ceebee said:


> View attachment 16379054
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I had asked about model information but just found it. This is simply stunning. Love it


----------



## R_P_C




----------



## MaximillionBuxx




----------



## duc

CWC baby! I wish that bezel actually had that washed out color. Alas, its just the picture:


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Lumefreak

Need to take a new photo. I've since had the seconds hand replaced as it had lost all color. I love my Sinns and this is my favorite Omega


----------



## Docrwm




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Jim L




----------



## Dan Pierce

Sinnspiration.
dP


----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## duc

Morning team. Better off inside today (-17F on the way in):


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Armsraised

Mühle Glashütte S.A.R. Rescue Timer


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JorgeB

IWC Top Gun Ceratanium for today. Is very hard to pick between these two though.


----------



## DaveandStu

Top day all.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## MaximillionBuxx

You can't beat the 5610.









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## nimzotech

Feeling nostalgic…


Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## Split-Personality




----------



## KoolKat

.


----------



## bazza.

Something from a small Swiss micro brand called DWISS this is there R2 model


----------



## mjhanna8

An Oceanic edition Turtle I just picked up


----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## Doulos Christos

This Darth Tuna is using Jedi mind tricks, telling me to sell my other watches! 😳
Really pleased with this one😎, fitting perfectly on my 6.7” wrist.


----------



## duc

DC, pretty soon you're going to stumble into a CWC shop...That Tuna fills the bill until then though:


----------



## Doulos Christos

duc said:


> DC, pretty soon you're going to stumble into a CWC shop...That Tuna fills the bill until then though:


Looking pretty sharp, Sir Duc.
But never under estimate the power of the Schwartz!🤓


----------



## duc

Doulos Christos said:


> Looking pretty sharp, Sir Duc.
> But never under estimate the power of the Schwartz!🤓


I see you have a new helmet...a big helmet! Can you breathe in that thing?


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

Forgive me Father for I have Sinned again. This Longines has been on my wrist for over a week.










Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## simonp67

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mattcantwin




----------



## TimeOnTarget

ANC-CVG today. 
Johnnie Walker Black and the other moon watch.


----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## zetaplus93

Love being back on the slopes. Sure beats being in the office!


----------



## MaximillionBuxx




----------



## JorgeB




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pinchelobster




----------



## wkw

Cousin of 103 Klaasik 12











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60




----------



## tinman143

SARB Saturday.


----------



## KoolKat




----------



## Pizzadontdie




----------



## Pizzadontdie




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JorgeB

TopFUN. Going to watch the Dark Knight tonight and it felt right to wear this.


----------



## ceebee

Once again weather man was wrong. Called for 3-5” and got about 8-9”











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Picaroon

Junghans Pilot










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drw50




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## duc

Superocean can take the cold, windy day, even if I'd rather be inside:



















I seem to have trouble getting the kind of crystal clear shots some of you produce on a regular basis. Here's take 2:


----------



## zetaplus93

Spring is just around the corner. Glad to have this beauty with me.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Ostrov




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## Dan Pierce

I've been self modicating again.
dP


----------



## KoolKat




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky

j


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MaximillionBuxx




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## KoolKat




----------



## Acenr

Another quality German watch


----------



## tinman143




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Alex SBD

Still somewhat sinn-like


----------



## KoolKat




----------



## duc

Morning team!


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Armadillo




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## helidoc

1999 Rolex Explorer

D


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## staplebox




----------



## Alex SBD

Bremont U2-T


----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## duc

Picked this up recently. Its one of Alex's (from Artifice Horoworks which I believe is closed up). Fun SKX with an upgraded movement and some other tweaks:


----------



## zen123

Just arrived this morning.
















Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## zetaplus93

TGIF!


----------



## bazza.




----------



## duc

Afternoon team!:


----------



## duc

Hello team. Got a hold of some 18mm straps. As usual, the NATO-esque look is what I've settled on for now:


----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## DaveandStu

duc said:


> Hello team. Got a hold of some 18mm straps. As usual, the NATO-esque look is what I've settled on for now:
> 
> View attachment 16645756


A bit of great history sitting nicely there mate!!
All the best mate...
Am awaiting patiently🤞🤞🤞🤞


----------



## flyingpicasso

bazza. said:


>


Egad! Red sub with lovely patina...very nice.


----------



## bazza.

flyingpicasso said:


> Egad! Red sub with lovely patina...very nice.


I was lucky and got back when they cost less than the RRP of a new sub


----------



## Jim L

Tutima M2 Seven Seas


----------



## Jim L

RZE Endeavor


----------



## helidoc

Explorer II back from RSC











Dave


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## consum3r

Sent from my cranium via a tactile input device.


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alex SBD

Seiko snr031 with a Sinn u1000 strap and new quick adjust clasp.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim L

Seaborne Sea Venture


----------



## jam karet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## nimzotech

BLeistner said:


> View attachment 16683517


Fancy 


Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## nimzotech

The DS30

I’ve been contemplating selling this piece…


Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim L




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## Rodentman

JLC Polaris today. Dial color is somewhat sub dude as it was indoors in the evening.











Better view of dial....


----------



## Kasset1975




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## zetaplus93

First time with a speedy. Much smaller than expected. Wish modern Sinns were as thin as this beauty!


----------



## Bear1845




----------



## Kenster21

A watch you can never wear and sneak up on someone 😁


----------



## harry_flashman




----------



## MaximillionBuxx




----------



## Snapping Twig




----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## Picaroon

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gorgeous dial!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Picaroon

MaximillionBuxx said:


> View attachment 16525839


This is on my radar as I love the dial. How accurate do you find it?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MaximillionBuxx

Picaroon said:


> This is on my radar as I love the dial. How accurate do you find it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





Picaroon said:


> This is on my radar as I love the dial. How accurate do you find it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Mine runs about a second off per day. It's amazingly accurate. I have a 300T that eventually settled in at +3, so I can't say it's necessarily the model.


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## Savonette




----------



## mtallman

This weekend I swapped out my Sinn bracelets for a more casual summer vibe. I’m kinda like the look. It changes the look, more tools especially the Sinn Military Type IV.


----------



## mtallman

mtallman said:


> This weekend I swapped out my Sinn bracelets for a more casual summer vibe. I’m kinda like the look. It changes the look, more tools especially the Sinn Military Type IV.
> View attachment 16723475
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16723472
> 
> View attachment 16723471
> 
> View attachment 16723470


I just realized it said not a Sinn, we’ll two weeks ago I had this on.


----------



## duc

Flash:








No flash:


----------



## Red Rover

Marathon JDD


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## unsub073




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## berserkkw




----------



## zetaplus93

Halios Fairwind for this blue watch Monday:


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtallman




----------



## KoolKat




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## flyingpicasso




----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

SBGV005


----------



## MaximillionBuxx

mtallman said:


> This weekend I swapped out my Sinn bracelets for a more casual summer vibe. I’m kinda like the look. It changes the look, more tools especially the Sinn Military Type IV.
> View attachment 16723475
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16723472
> 
> View attachment 16723471
> 
> View attachment 16723470


I put my 856 on leather a few weeks ago. I think it isn't born to live on the bracelet.


----------



## MaximillionBuxx




----------



## 4jamie




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## pinchelobster




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## duc

I love this on any strap or bracelet:


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

Behold! Fresh back from the spa!


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Studio27NW

Well, if it’s not a Sinn day (most days are though), then it’s beater day… Don’t get me wrong - I love my beater too!


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim L




----------



## duc

Good morning team!


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMSgt Bo

At the beach this week splitting time between these two:


----------



## berserkkw




----------



## Spring-Diver




----------



## duc

Rubber is in!


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## Pallas79

The white truck of happiness dropped this off last week, fresh from the land of the rising sun... Casio GW-B5600SL-5JF. First shot is without backlight, just a normal daytime view, in an office with indirect lighting coming from the left.










While the second shot is in the same situation, but with the backlight on. It's a very pleasant effect - a soft rise and fall, with a subtle color that I can't quite describe - sometimes it's greenish, sometimes more white. It's unusual.










Overall the watch is great - very easy to synch with the phone, comfortable, and looks either tan or like Connemara marble, depending on the light. It looks most tan in strong sunlight.


----------



## duc

Roughly 24 days left to the party of the year (26th annual party of the year):


----------



## Picaroon

Stowa.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EpsteinBarr

today instead of EZM 3F, but also made in germany


----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## BlackSheep55

JDM Seiko King Turtle on a ribbed Nato. unfortunately, it is currently in the 3pm hour here so you cant see the Kanji day wheel, LOL


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## CMSgt Bo

This has been on my wrist a lot lately.


----------



## Fantasio

That’s some mad looking watch, congrats for getting hold on one. 



CMSgt Bo said:


> This has been on my wrist a lot lately.



Sent from Maxwell Smart’s shoe.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Fantasio said:


> That’s some mad looking watch, congrats for getting hold on one.


Thank you my Friend! I got lucky and was offered one before Max publicly announced the MAD1 Red and broke the internet. I guess you could say he made me an offer I couldn't refuse. ;-)

Here's the 'Deadpool' in action...






- YouTube


Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




www.youtube.com


----------



## dubhead




----------



## DaveandStu

CMSgt Bo said:


> Thank you my Friend! I got lucky and was offered one before Max publicly announced the MAD1 Red and broke the internet. I guess you could say he made me an offer I couldn't refuse. ;-)
> 
> Here's the 'Deadpool' in action...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - YouTube
> 
> 
> Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com


Crazy cool piece Brad!!...Its a true Pearler mate!


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## duc

Dan, your photographic skills are only matched by your attention to detail in preparing every photo you take by diligently cleaning and polishing your watch. Another stunner of a photo!


----------



## ceebee

Brand new yesterday 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## paj20




----------



## Dan Pierce

duc said:


> Dan, your photographic skills are only matched by your attention to detail in preparing every photo you take by diligently cleaning and polishing your watch. Another stunner of a photo!


Appreciate the kind words.  
dP


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## wkw

Cousin of model 103











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

Good morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## duc

Replaced my M3 (which my son wandered off with), with a nice M7, today. I feel kind of lucky, though I will probably mount it on the coffin bracelet I still have:


----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## kyledemo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pallas79

CA7045-14E


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## KoolKat




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## helidoc

Issued 1998 G10

D


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zengineer

Another German...Stowa









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## Pallas79

mebiuspower said:


> View attachment 16877266


 What a simply gorgeous work of art, so rarely seen in the wild.


----------



## duc

Scored this slightly modified Hammy from a guy who knew how to push my buttons (black hands). It's my only white faced dial in 30 years:


----------



## DaveandStu




----------



## duc

^^^

Bad to the bone mate!


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Chacend




----------



## Jim L




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## customlegend




----------



## Melissakis




----------



## Jim L




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Jim L




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## JOHN J.

Jax said:


> All of us on this forum love our Sinns. My 103 and 756 are my most worn watches, yet sometimes I feel like wearing something different. Among fans of Sinn, what are the other watches you wear that you like just as much as your Sinns?
> 
> I thought that since most of us on here have similar taste, this might give us a good idea of other watch brands / models to check out.
> 
> I'll start: Oris Divers Sixty Five.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## hl213

Same same, but different


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bobcat Sig

I picked up this chunker earlier this week.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## kyledemo

Full-force honeymooning 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

Fresh back from spa:


----------



## deepsea03

Citizen Hyper Aqualand


----------



## Deadheadz1

IWC Pilot Chrono Le Petit Prince


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## deepsea03

T. Graph on loan for a few days


----------



## JuNi

First GS


----------



## berserkkw

Tornek


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## JuNi




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Cmon Dad,
You do the suspension rebuild and ill lift...
Then you see the disaster..brakes,tierods,radiator core..etc etc.
Not sure about all quality time..Ha!!
Best to all
Dave


----------



## duc

DaveandStu said:


> View attachment 16922800
> View attachment 16922801
> 
> 
> Cmon Dad,
> You do the suspension rebuild and ill lift...
> Then you see the disaster..brakes,tierods,radiator core..etc etc.
> Not sure about all quality time..Ha!!
> Best to all
> Dave


I was going to say it looks like major surgery underway. At least your timing will be precise! A beaut mate!


----------



## DaveandStu

duc said:


> I was going to say it looks like major surgery underway. At least your timing will be precise! A beaut mate!


Aces up mate👍👍..looking forward to seeing some great inbound sooner🙂


----------



## deepsea03

T.Graph


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## CMSgt Bo

Why is my watch gaining almost 4 minutes a day...I wonder...


----------



## paj20




----------



## deepsea03

1977 6309-7040


----------



## CMSgt Bo

deepsea03 said:


> 1977 6309-7040


Beautiful! I got mine in Basic Training and still have it in regular rotation 38 years later.


----------



## Holdenitdown

Probably the only beater I've owned that I really want to wear.


----------



## deepsea03

3861


----------



## JuNi




----------



## DaveandStu

Top pieces posted up guys..
Dave👍🇦🇺


----------



## mconlonx




----------



## supersilent




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Woke up this morning and had those Statesboro Blues


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## mattnt




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## duc

Prepped for the noon SpaceX launch to the ISS:


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Breakfast on the road


----------



## MaximillionBuxx




----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## umarrajs

Back in love with the sled-driver after a recent visit to Dulles A&S and checking out the One & Only SR-71.............I'm a big fan of military jets and the Concorde:


----------



## hl213

Busy giving my triple dates an outing. Blue today, grey tomorrow, black on Monday.


----------



## mattnt




----------



## deepsea03

6309 draws Home Depot duty


----------



## dubhead

German watch Japanese Bunka knife


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## jhdscript

*Northgate Azur*

*


  




*


----------



## paj20




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

6139-6002


----------



## Fgama

With IWC Pilot


----------



## deepsea03

T-Graph


----------



## paj20




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## DadLife

IWC/PorscheDesign Ocean2000.


----------



## deepsea03

3861


----------



## DadLife

deepsea03 said:


> 3861


Is that a blue dial, or reflected light? It’s gorgeous.


----------



## deepsea03

DadLife said:


> Is that a blue dial, or reflected light? It’s gorgeous.


Black dial showing reflected light - thanks


----------



## deepsea03

Apparently Lisinopril is a thing 
Also, a ‘68 6105-8000 on Barton rubber


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## unsub073




----------



## deepsea03

my wife and I enjoy the fall Arts & Crafts Fair Season. This one is the Hummingbird Festival in tiny Hogansville, GA 

kettle corn popcorn, good weather and Giant Hummingbirds - life is good


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Kenster21




----------



## deepsea03

1970 6139-6010 Proof “Bruce Lee”


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

6309-7040


----------



## dubhead




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Pallas79

Here's a little comparo-shot between a Casio PRW-50Y-1AJF and the EZM9.










My cell camera distorts a lot, so this pic makes the PRW-50 look larger than it appears to the eye. On the wrist, they feel largely the same, at least to me. Really enjoying both. Obviously it's far from being an apples:apples comparison, as each serves its own purpose, but they're super-comfy and absolute kings of legibility.


----------



## Tekkamaki




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## deepsea03

1977 6139-6002 on Uncle Straps


----------



## Doulos Christos




----------



## Dan Pierce

deepsea03 said:


> 1977 6139-6002 on Uncle Straps


The silver dial and uber cool bracelet take that over the top. Well done!
dP


----------



## deepsea03

Dan Pierce said:


> The silver dial and uber cool bracelet take that over the top. Well done!
> dP


Thank you very much, I appreciate it


----------



## deepsea03

SBDC171 on Diaboliq canvas


----------



## supersilent

GMW-B5000, my only watch that could handle the end of DST last night without my help. Thank Casio for BT 🙏

Now all my other watches including my beloved Sinns shall sync to it in sign of submission.


----------



## mconlonx




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Seikonut1967

Blue Lagoon on strapcode jubilee.


----------



## Watch Free Fall




----------



## dubhead




----------



## Chacend




----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## armabill




----------



## deepsea03

‘68


----------



## deepsea03

T.Graph on a baseball glove strap Mott Straps (solar g-shocker on wus)


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## duc

I picked up this Ginault bracelet thinking it might work on a Speedmaster. While it fits, it doesn't fit properly, so I gave it a try here. Match made in heaven. The 38mm Hammy was modified with black hands by the previous owner. I wouldn't have bought it otherwise as now that I wear reading glasses, my watch selections have to include fairly discernable hands/dial combinations. Ginault quality is pretty close to RLX quality. For the cost difference, hands down terrific value.


----------



## deepsea03

1970 6139-6010


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Melissakis

Next Sunday is the Athens Marathon, so this will stay on my wrist all the time for a while.


----------



## duc

Just put this together (2824-2 inside a 5517 style case):



















Pressure tested, of course!


----------



## deepsea03

out and about in Pine Mountain, GA


----------



## supersilent




----------



## deepsea03

1970 6139-6010 knocking out the honey-do list


----------



## Piloto

Starting a Trans-Pacific flight. Have a Sinn U-50 coming for Christmas. This will do for now.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## deepsea03

116600


----------



## BigTrev




----------



## mattnt




----------



## nimzotech

Junghans Chrono










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## duc

It started life as an Armida A6. I wanted sword hands and a dial further below radar, so I cobbled this together. the bracelet is very nice and it has an ETA 2836 purring away inside:


----------



## customlegend




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## mattnt




----------



## Sweetscience




----------



## deepsea03

T.Graph


----------



## dubhead




----------



## Knoc

ZRC 38









Sent from my SM-G998W using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Happy International Pogue Day


----------



## nimzotech

Bronze - including the dial.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deepsea03

‘68 6105-8000


----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## umarrajs




----------



## deepsea03

SBGE285


----------



## deepsea03

6309 and a case of the Tuesdays


----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## deepsea03

Remember, kids to clean as you go today


----------



## tinman143

Subbed










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## deepsea03

SBDC171 on mott straps baseball glove leather


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deepsea03

6139-6010


----------



## Alex SBD

Bremont s500


----------



## dubhead




----------



## deepsea03

3861 on BandR strap


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## mebiuspower




----------



## unsub073




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## tinman143

Arnie


----------



## mattnt




----------



## Jim L




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Toddski1

SKX/6105 conversion case mod on OD Green USGL831


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Nothing like T-shirts and almost 80’s in December in the south


----------



## duc

Morning team!


----------



## unsub073




----------



## nimzotech

Dolce Vita










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

Longines Admiral 2310


----------



## deepsea03

Autavia details


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Jim L




----------



## Kirkawall




----------



## duc

Morning team!


----------



## ceebee

Day 2 for this one











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Jim L

So much fun derived from an affordable timepiece!


----------



## berserkkw




----------



## dubhead




----------



## deepsea03

A grey and rainy day outside seems like a good day to stay inside and work a puzzle


----------



## duc

This started life as an Armida A6. As I have a propensity for sword hands and a more sterile dial, this is what the result turned out to be. I did reuse the seconds hand...


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim L




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## unsub073




----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Jim L




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## duc

Conditioning my wrist for when my Ploprof returns from spa:


----------



## deepsea03

6139-7010


----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paj20




----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## duc

Good morning team. Fedex dropped the ball (shocker...). I have another day of puck training to prep for return of the Ploprof. Maybe it'll be here today and I'll post again later. In the meantime, although it isn't weighty, it is puckish:


----------



## TravisMorgan




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## duc

Ok team, sorry for two postings in one day. You'll understand. As you know I've been waiting (and training with wrist pucks) for my Ploprof to arrive following a full blown spa treatment. I was able to go over to the Fedex depot and collect it a couple of hours ago. Without further ado:


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## deepsea03

Heuer 7763 (2nd execution) on Diaboliq canvas


----------



## Kirkawall

This one is fun....


----------



## Harwood22




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yakswak




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Toddski1




----------



## deepsea03

3861 on Forstner JB Champion


----------



## vsh




----------



## ceebee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## deepsea03

3861 on OEM Sailcloth / Deployant


----------



## duc

Good morning:


----------



## helidoc

Fairly far removed from my normal tool watches










Dave 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1

Archimede Outdoor AntiMag 41 with hardened steel ICKLER case and bracelet.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## deepsea03

early morning w/ the 7763


----------



## TimeOnTarget




----------



## Dan Pierce

dP


----------



## Pallas79

Citizen CB5920-86E for the new year.


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## swdivad

My favorite watch of this century, by far


----------



## deepsea03

Speedy Monday


----------



## helidoc

An old Explorer










D


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paj20




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## metatime

Baltic Aquascaphe









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## duc

Good morning team!


----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky




----------



## Jim L

I couldn't resist the temptation. Mimo's Jewelry clearance sale!!


----------



## flyingpicasso

This one


----------



## unsub073




----------



## Mooglover




----------



## deepsea03

Saturday breakfast date


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## deepsea03

new week - reload, recalibrate and reengage


----------



## Toddski1

Outdoor AntiMag 41


----------



## duc

Evening change:


----------



## duc

Gonna keep this one on for at least another day:


----------



## deepsea03

Time to turn the lights on and get some coffee going


----------

